# Are you LOST?



## Adrienhb (6 Juillet 2005)

Hullo,

Lost, en voilà une série qui tient en haleine... je ne m'attendais pas à une telle claque.
Bon ça vous dirait qu'on se lance au jeu des chtites hypothèses les plus créti... euh folles?

Allez premières questions: Qu'a vu Locke? Pourquoi a-t-il survécu? Pourquoi marche-t-il?

A.

ps:
On spoile ou non au fait?


----------



## Nobody (6 Juillet 2005)

I'm all lost in the supermarket
I can no longer shop happily
I came in here for that special offer
A guaranteed personality

I wasn't born so much as I fell out
Nobody seemed to notice me
We had a hedge back home in the suburbs
Over which I never could see

I heard the people who lived on the ceiling
Scream and fight most scarily
Hearing that noise was my first ever feeling
That's how it's been all around me

I'm all tuned in, I see all the programmes
I save coupons from packets of tea
I've got my giant hit discoteque album
I empty a bottle and I feel a bit free

The kids in the halls and the pipes in the walls
Make me noises for company
Long distance callers make long distance calls
And the silence makes me lonely

And it's not hear
It disappear
I'm all lost


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Qu'a vu Locke?



Ness ?




			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi a-t-il survécu?



À Hollywood circule une étrange rumeur selon laquelle il existerait une malédiction s'abattant implaquablement sur les séries où le héros meurt au premier épisode...




			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi marche-t-il?



Il a reçu un MP de DocEvil qui disait en substance "lève toi", et voilà...


J'ai bon ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (6 Juillet 2005)

Bon sang ! j'ai oublié de regarder cette série.

Je suis perdu !!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Juillet 2005)

LOST étant réalisée par le père de celle dont je fais partie (ALIAS)j'ia évidement regardé LOST et C génial...
 :love:


----------



## mikoo (7 Juillet 2005)

Lost j'ai regardé un peu, c'est pas trop mal mais rempli de clichés.    

Hypothèses : (horreur, je dois aller sur l'horrible site de TF1 pour me rappeler des noms des disparus  :rateau: )

- Shannon a deux de Q.I. (bon ça c'est pas une hypothèse   )
- Hurley a fait exprès de prendre cet avion car il savait qu'il allait se cracher et lui ça l'arrange bien comme ça il pourra perdre du poids sur cette île 
- Claire va accoucher d'un alien   
- Locke va en entrer en télépatie avec la femme (dont ils recoivent les signaux dans le 1er épisode) qui survit de l'autre côté de l'île depuis des années  :mouais:   
- Le chien de Walt va aider les survivants à trouver cette dame.

 :hein:


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (7 Juillet 2005)

Moi aussi j'y vais de ma petite hypothèse
Kate : elle a tué le pere de jack
Charlie : il compte sur jack pr lui fournir de la drogue
Locke : il a vu la femme de la radio qui lui a di de rien dire sinon elle lui casse les jambes, il espere pouvoir faire amis-amis avec Walt, car celui-ci s'entend bien avec la chinoise et il veut faire des choses avec elle.
Hurley : il va se prendre un p***** de rateau avec Shannon
Jin : ne parle pas un mot ds la langue des autres, alors il veut garder sa femme pr lui tt seul sinon il sera seul.
Claire : son bébé va être bouffé par une le chien de Walt, non ca c peut etre un peu gore, elle va accouché d'un bébé qui sera hanté.

Voila, a vous de juger de la crédibilité de mes hypothèses, mais sachez tt de même que j'ai mes sources


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Juillet 2005)

par contre ,le vous signale que celui qui emet en allemand dans la VF ,emet en francais dans la version originale...
les joies du doublage


----------



## mikoo (7 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> par contre ,le vous signale que celui qui emet en allemand dans la VF ,emet en francais dans la version originale...
> les joies du doublage



Imagine deux secondes que TF1 diffuse Lost en VO (ce que je préfère) et réalise son impossibilité tant les chaînes françaises (exceptées Arte et Canal+) accordent TROP d'importance à la langue française dans des films étrangers. La France est mauvaise dans la langue de Shakespeare, cela se vérifie dans l'éducation... Dans les pays du nord de l'europe, l'anglais est la langue la plus importante à l'école, enseignée très tôt.


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Juillet 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Voila, a vous de juger de la crédibilité de mes hypothèses, mais sachez tt de même que j'ai mes sources



Ben certaines de tes sources sont à revoir.... ou alors je ne suis pas assez avancé dans la série (  )...

Raaah... c'est frustrant de se retenir de spoiler! 

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Imagine deux secondes que TF1 diffuse Lost en VO (ce que je préfère) et réalise son impossibilité tant les chaînes françaises (exceptées Arte et Canal+) accordent TROP d'importance à la langue française dans des films étrangers. La France est mauvaise dans la langue de Shakespeare, cela se vérifie dans l'éducation... Dans les pays du nord de l'europe, l'anglais est la langue la plus importante à l'école, enseignée très tôt.



Oui, mais ce qui est dommage, c'est que la technique aujourd'hui permet de diffuser en plusieurs langues. Jimmy avait commencé, la TNT, le cable ou le satelitte le permettraient facilement, et sans aucun doute la diffusion par l'adsl... bref... on devrait pouvoir avoir la vo. Tout comme j'attends le jour où l'on pourra exactement choisir quand on souhaite regarder telle émission... mais là on digresse largement...
Bon revenons à Lost... Bon pour vous qui tenait le baton?

A.


----------



## mikoo (7 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour vous qui tenait le baton?



 :rateau:


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:



Oups... scuse c'est dans le 7ème épisode.   :rose: 

Bon on revient aux 6 premiers... et retour à Locke et aux questions que je posais dans mon premier post.  

A.


----------



## Ycare (7 Juillet 2005)

:modo: *** ATTENTION, EVENTUEL SPOILER *** :modo: 
 (Mais alors faut vraiment chercher loin hein)







Juste un indice pour les cogiteurs au sujet de l'île : "Security"





 

Vous comprendrez plus tard, gniark gniark. Moi je l'aime bien Hurley, il a plus de chance qu'on ne le croirait  ...


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Juillet 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Vous comprendrez plus tard, gniark gniark.


C'est à partir de quel épisode?

A.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Juillet 2005)

je regarde les 7 ,8 ,9 samedi et apres étant de sortie les deux samedi suivant,je regarde les 10,11,12,13,14,15 en VO ,dans la foulée la semaine prochaine  :love:


----------



## Ycare (7 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> C'est à partir de quel épisode?
> 
> A.


 
Des deux derniers plus ou moins, sauf si tu es super perspicace  

Cogite bien


----------



## brome (7 Juillet 2005)

Mes deux cents sur le sujet : LOST est une série à regarder impérativement en V.O.

Sinon on tombe sur le problème des survivants français qui deviennent subitement allemands, mais qui écoutent pourtant des chansons en français le plus naturellement du monde. Et puis "Rousseau", ça ne fait pas très allemand comme nom.

J'imagine qu'il est également impensable de faire une version coréenne de Lost qui tienne la route.

Ces petits problèmes mis à part, je le reconnais, Lost est bien une des toutes meilleures séries du moment (je sais pas ce que t'en penses, Syd, mais moi je la trouve quand même un cran au dessus d'Alias).

Ce qui est marrant, c'est que certains on dit de Lost que cette série allait s'essouffler  très vite, qu'il n'était pas possible de faire durer cette situation, cette poignée de survivants sur une île, très longtemps sans tourner en rond.

C'était bien mal connaître le père J.J. ! Finalement, après toutes les péripéties de la saison 1, on s'aperçoit que ce n'était finalement qu'une longue introduction pour mettre en place les personnages, et que l'aventure commence à peine.  Interrogé à ce sujet, J.J. Abrams a répondu avoir suffisamment d'idées en stock pour tenir plus de six saisons.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Juillet 2005)

Je n'ai vu que les 4 premiers épisodes mais je dois dire que ça ne m'accroche pas autant que la série 24 quand j'avais découvert la première saison.... (où je faisais ma petite depression nerveuse tous les samedi après chaque épisodes).
Mais attendons la suite.... 
En ce qui concerne le doublage, je suis convaincu que les versions originales restent les meilleures (essayez de regarder un anime japonais en français par exemple c'est une catastrophe!!!)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Juillet 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Mes deux cents sur le sujet : LOST est une série à regarder impérativement en V.O.
> 
> Sinon on tombe sur le problème des survivants français qui deviennent subitement allemands, mais qui écoutent pourtant des chansons en français le plus naturellement du monde. Et puis "Rousseau", ça ne fait pas très allemand comme nom.
> 
> ...



a part Alias ,je ne regarde aucune série...
sauf maintenant Lost ...parce que JJAbrams justement .
 

un cran aus dessus d'alias,je dirai pas .
C pas la meme chose.
disons qu'Alias et Lost sont les 2 meileurs séries du moment...


----------



## mikoo (7 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Oups... scuse c'est dans le 7ème épisode.   :rose:
> 
> Bon on revient aux 6 premiers... et retour à Locke et aux questions que je posais dans mon premier post.
> 
> A.



Locke marche parce que c'est Dieu    :hein:


----------



## ederntal (7 Juillet 2005)

Perso je trouve que LOST est une série qui démarre vraiment bien (j'ai vu que les 5 premiers épisodes).

Je les regarde en VO et la chose qui est la plus choquante sur TF1 est pas la langue, c'est qu'il passe la serie en 4:3!!! IMMONDE!!!!

Je suis un tres grand fan d'alias (enfin la saison 1, 2. La 3 est vraiment pas top, la 4 est bien mieux meme si elle n'ai pas du niveau des 2 premières), et JJ a encore frappé fort avec Lost


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Juillet 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Perso je trouve que LOST est une série qui démarre vraiment bien (j'ai vu que les 5 premiers épisodes).
> 
> Je les regarde en VO et la chose qui est la plus choquante sur TF1 est pas la langue, c'est qu'il passe la serie en 4:3!!! IMMONDE!!!!
> 
> Je suis un tres grand fan d'alias (enfin la saison 1, 2. La 3 est vraiment pas top, la 4 est bien mieux meme si elle n'ai pas du niveau des 2 premières), et JJ a encore frappé fort avec Lost



je trouve la saison 4 d'Alias extraordinaire,surtout le final...C la meilleure saison a mon avis,car elle s'appuie deja sur un vécu...
la trois était pas si mal ,tout de meme,surtout la premiere partie...
la 5 promet...
le meilleur épisode toutes saisons confnondues est bien sur le 2x14 (ou 13 je sais plus )avec la destruction du SD6...
parole de syd

et vide LOST et JJ


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Juillet 2005)

Bon votre avis sur les épisodes de ce soir?

Au fait, vous l'aurez compris... elle est Française en fait... mais surprenante non cette apparition? 

A.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juillet 2005)

Mon avis est que cela se complique encore..
quelle est donc cette chose mystérieuse et qui fait d ubruit dans la jungle,et qui fait que je n'aurais pas aimé etre a la place de Said a la fin de l'épisode 9...brrrr
quand a cette" Française,un peu foldingue non?on le serait à moins,16 ans toute seule sur cette ile.
sympa le golf!et Sawyer,qui cachait un terrible secret ,n'est pas si méchant que çà...(méfiance avec JJ Abrams,ex:Sloane dans Alias!)
je vais regarder la suite...


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Bien mon avis c'est que le doublage français est très mal fait ! Ils traduisent n'importe comment et enfin il y a du suspense un peu plus intense , ca commence vraiment a m'interesser !!! Vivement la suite , qui connais plus que ceux diffusées sur TF1 ?


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> qui connais plus que ceux diffusées sur TF1 ?



Moi.   
Il me reste le final (en trois épisodes) à voir...  et promis vous allez réveiller vos voisins par vos cris à la fin de certains épisodes!  Il y a des cliffhangers qui vous déboitent la machoire.
Sawyer se révèle un personnage intéressant à suivre (bon ok, c'est facile quand on est le beau gosse méchant with an attitude), et le prochain épisode qui lui est consacré apporte un élément dont  j'ai hâte de voir le développement (c'est tout à la fin de l'épisode... ainsi qu'une Evangeline Lilly plus mignonne que jamais... :love:
Quant à Rousseau, je me dis que son bateau était bien équipé pour mettre au poids une telle installation...  En tout cas, c'est très sympa de voir comment les flashbacks se rejoignent.

Tiens une chose, j'ai lu ici et là qu'il fallait faire très attention aux détails qui donnaient des indices. Bon j'ai pas fait un visionnage image par image, mais j'essaie de faire attention. Rien noté pour l'instant.

A. qui vient de réaliser que Charly jouait dans le Seigneur des Anneaux.  :rose:


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

C'est assez normal qu'il faut faire gaffe a tous les détails de la série , c quand même le père de Alias . A chaque épisodes d'Alias , il y a nombres d'indices ...

Qui est Rousseau ? J'ai du manquer un épisode là


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2005)

vu hier soir, vraiment de la merde cette série.


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez normal qu'il faut faire gaffe a tous les détails de la série , c quand même le père de Alias . A chaque épisodes d'Alias , il y a nombres d'indices ...
> 
> Qui est Rousseau ? J'ai du manquer un épisode là



Danielle, celle qui prend Sayid en otage. Paraît que le nom a été choisi en référence à ce cher Jean-Jacques.
Je viens de lire un site de fans... parmi les détails qui m'avaient échappé les chiffres ont une grande importance. Laquelle, me demandez pas je ne sais pas, mais certains chiffres reviennent souvent.

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vu hier soir, vraiment de la merde cette série.


Mais encore?    
Enfin c'est sûr si tu débarques au beau milieu de la série, elle a moins d'intérêt...

A.


----------



## stephane6646 (10 Juillet 2005)

Lost c'est le nouveau twin peaks? ça n'en finit pas et l'intérêt est davantage dans la description des personnages que dans l'action elle même...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2005)

Non non j'ai suivi depuis le début sur la chaine suisse et je maintiens mon avis, on a pas le droit de pas trouver ça ultra cool ? avec un scénar nase, des bons sentiments dignes du téléjournal et des clichés à chaque secondes ? même Koh-Lanta va plus loin...


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Danielle, celle qui prend Sayid en otage. Paraît que le nom a été choisi en référence à ce cher Jean-Jacques.
> Je viens de lire un site de fans... parmi les détails qui m'avaient échappé les chiffres ont une grande importance. Laquelle, me demandez pas je ne sais pas, mais certains chiffres reviennent souvent.
> 
> A.





Bien sur déjà quand ils entendent le signal de Danielle dans le premier épisode dans la VO ce sont des paroles en français donc on pourrait penser que ce nom de Rousseau est un indice supplémentaire , non ? 

Pensez au Contrat Social   .....


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur déjà quand ils entendent le signal de Danielle dans le premier épisode dans la VO ce sont des paroles en français donc on pourrait penser que ce nom de Rousseau est un indice supplémentaire , non ?
> 
> Pensez au Contrat Social   .....


Ça va loin

ils ont des idées -> Socrates
ils discutent -> Platon
je m'la taperais bien mais c'est mal -> Saint-Augustin
je me dépasse même si j'suis handicapé -> Nietzsche
oh une asiatique bloquée dans sa culture par son mari -> Foucault
je me ferais bien une salade de rhizomes -> Deleuze (  )


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non non j'ai suivi depuis le début sur la chaine suisse et je maintiens mon avis, on a pas le droit de pas trouver ça ultra cool ? avec un scénar nase, des bons sentiments dignes du téléjournal et des clichés à chaque secondes ? même Koh-Lanta va plus loin...


Bien sûr que si on a le droit. 
Bon par contre on a aussi le droit de ne pas être d'accord avec toi.  (Oui, on peut aller très loin à ce petit jeu!  )
Le scénar tient pour l'instant très bien la route (et perso j'espère que la série aura une fin d'ici quelques saisons), des bons sentiments? Euuuh... ouais enfin tous les personnages "cachent" quelque chose. Les clichés... je trouve plus qu'ils jouent avec.
Maintenant non les références ne sont certainement pas fortuites. Mais ça veut pas non plus dire qu'ils ont vocation à transformer la série en cours de philo...   

A.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2005)

ouais je vois pourquoi les télé se font des pépettes...


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça va loin
> 
> ils ont des idées -> Socrates
> ils discutent -> Platon
> ...





C bien d'étaler sa culture a défaut de savoir faire autre chose


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Juillet 2005)

Euuuh tout est dans le titre... 
En attendant, il y a toujours un teaser...

Euuh... va être dur d'attendre...

A. :sick:


----------



## mikoo (10 Juillet 2005)

Qui a vu l'épisode d'hier soir? Moi je l'ai trouvé assez sadique-soft (pas mal de scène de tortures)    
Sinon il y a des rumeurs comme quoi ce crash est en fait un prétexte pour les États d'observer la race humaine (à la manière d'un big brother), qu'il y a des extraterrestres et même que tout ça n'est qu'un rêve...  :hein: 

Il y a aussi un truc étrange, je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué mais dans les premiers épisodes : le petit garçon noir lit une BD/Comics espagnole trouvée dans les débrits où il y est illustré un ours blanc, lequel on voit aussi sur l'île dans ces épisodes.
 :mouais:


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Qui a vu l'épisode d'hier soir? Moi je l'ai trouvé assez sadique-soft (pas mal de scène de tortures)


Tu parles du dernier avec les flashbacks de Sayid?



			
				mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon il y a des rumeurs comme quoi ce crash est en fait un prétexte pour les États d'observer la race humaine (à la manière d'un big brother), qu'il y a des extraterrestres et même que tout ça n'est qu'un rêve...  :hein:


Tu veux que je te dise ce qu'il en est de cette rumeur ou tu préfères découvrir par toi-même?



			
				mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi un truc étrange, je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué mais dans les premiers épisodes : le petit garçon noir lit une BD/Comics espagnole trouvée dans les débrits où il y est illustré un ours blanc, lequel on voit aussi sur l'île dans ces épisodes.
> :mouais:


Et même que l'ours se trouve dans la jungle si je ne m'abuse.
Mais si j'ai bien tout compris sur les forums, en vo, Danielle semble dire qu'elle a croisé des ours... Enfin cela ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y ait pas anguille sous roche avec Walt.

A.


----------



## mikoo (10 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je te dise ce qu'il en est de cette rumeur ou tu préfères découvrir par toi-même?



Oui!! ouiiiii


----------



## brome (10 Juillet 2005)

On s'était demandé, sur un autre forum, si les scènes de torture ne seraient pas coupées par TF1. C'est vrai que la série est diffusée en prime time, et que la chaîne a parfois la paire de ciseaux légère. Content de voir qu'il n'en fût rien.

Concernant les différentes hypothèses, c'est vrai qu'il y a tellement de détails étranges qu'on peut partir dans pas mal de directions différentes. Certains pensent que l'île est un carrefour temporel où se rencontrent des personnes et des objets issus d'époques différentes.

En fait j'ai un rêve secret (enfin bon, plus maintenant  ) c'est que J.J. fasse en sorte d'unifier l'univers de ses deux séries. En envoyant Sydney en mission sur l'île de Lost, par exemple. Ou ne serait-ce qu'en faisant apparaître Sydney en cameo dans un flashback d'un des survivants. Ca donnerait à l'ensemble une cohérence supplémentaire.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Juillet 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> On s'était demandé, sur un autre forum, si les scènes de torture ne seraient pas coupées par TF1. C'est vrai que la série est diffusée en prime time, et que la chaîne a parfois la paire de ciseaux légère. Content de voir qu'il n'en fût rien.
> 
> Concernant les différentes hypothèses, c'est vrai qu'il y a tellement de détails étranges qu'on peut partir dans pas mal de directions différentes. Certains pensent que l'île est un carrefour temporel où se rencontrent des personnes et des objets issus d'époques différentes.
> 
> En fait j'ai un rêve secret (enfin bon, plus maintenant  ) c'est que J.J. fasse en sorte d'unifier l'univers de ses deux séries. En envoyant Sydney en mission sur l'île de Lost, par exemple. Ou ne serait-ce qu'en faisant apparaître Sydney en cameo dans un flashback d'un des survivants. Ca donnerait à l'ensemble une cohérence supplémentaire.




allez j'y vais!


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Oui!! ouiiiii



Euh oui quoi?    

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Juillet 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Concernant les différentes hypothèses, c'est vrai qu'il y a tellement de détails étranges qu'on peut partir dans pas mal de directions différentes. Certains pensent que l'île est un carrefour temporel où se rencontrent des personnes et des objets issus d'époques différentes.



J'aurais plus tendance à penser à un carrefour spatial.  Quoique je ne crois pas trop à l'idée du carrefour tout court.

A.

ps:
Tu vas/allais sur quel forum?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça va loin
> 
> ils ont des idées -> Socrates
> ils discutent -> Platon
> ...



tiens,
Si tu veux faire un post Philo,pourquoi pas ,moquette.Ce serait une bonne idée,aussi.
Mais ici ,on parle juste de LOST


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

Bon ce soir il y a aussi un truc sur une île, toujours sur 
"TFhein!c'estquoicettechaînedemerde", une île où on se sent total Lost dans son coeur... je veut parler de L'ILE DE LA TENTATION


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Juillet 2005)

enfait il y a des habitants sur l'ile et sous terre il y a un "bunker" et toutes les choses etranges qui arrivent sotn du au systeme de defense de l'ile 
Amha


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

Une mauvaise utilisation de l'iPod peut entraîner des disfonctionnements au niveau de la partie droite du cerveau ...    

non, t'es sérieux DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD ? parce que ton hypothèse est pas mal... interessant


----------



## brome (12 Juillet 2005)

En effet, il y a bien des trucs cachés sous terre. Et les bébêtes bizarres sont bien décrites par un des personnages comme le "système de sécurité" de l'île.

Et puisqu'on en est aux confessions et aux trucs cachés sous la terre, l'épisode qui m'a le plus estomaqué, c'est le 19 (Deus Ex Machina) avec un cliffhanger de dingues qui m'a fait bondir sur mon écran de télé avant de le secouer convulsivement, la bave aux lèvres, en baragouinant des onomatopées incompréhensibles. Puis j'ai fini par m'écrouler à terre, les yeux révulsés, mon esprit se refusant à accepter ce qu'il venait de voir. D'ailleurs j'ai longtemps refoulé cette scène dans mon inconscient, et ce n'est qu'après avoir vu la fin de la saison qu'elle m'est revenue à l'esprit.



			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> ps:
> Tu vas/allais sur quel forum?


Ici principalement.


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> non, t'es sérieux DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD ? parce que ton hypothèse est pas mal... interessant


Pas bête du tout quand on sait ce qui se passe par la suite...

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Juillet 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> En effet, il y a bien des trucs cachés sous terre. Et les bébêtes bizarres sont bien décrites par un des personnages comme le "système de sécurité" de l'île.



Commence pas à tout dire!!!!  :hein: 
Mais bon celui qui le dit est bizarre aussi... il sait quoi au juste!?    



			
				brome a dit:
			
		

> Et puisqu'on en est aux confessions et aux trucs cachés sous la terre, l'épisode qui m'a le plus estomaqué, c'est le 19 (Deus Ex Machina) avec un cliffhanger de dingues qui m'a fait bondir sur mon écran de télé avant de le secouer convulsivement, la bave aux lèvres, en baragouinant des onomatopées incompréhensibles.


Ah m'en parle pas!!!
Le pire, c'est comment commence le suivant... 



			
				brome a dit:
			
		

> Ici principalement.


Oky, merci.

A.


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Ce qui serait bien , c que vous mettiez des " spoilers " pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore vu la suite . Merci


----------



## bebert (14 Juillet 2005)

Euh, quelqu'un peut me faire un petit résumé des trois derniers épisodes ?


----------



## ederntal (15 Juillet 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Euh, quelqu'un peut me faire un petit résumé des trois derniers épisodes ?



tu as sur cette page tout ce qui te faut : http://www.lost-island.net/episodes_s01.php 

Mais fait gaffe tout les épisodes sont expliqués alors descends pas en dessous de l'episode 9!!!


----------



## bebert (15 Juillet 2005)

Merci !


----------



## Gregg (17 Juillet 2005)

Tiens regardez cela c extra 


http://lost-forum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2


----------



## mikoo (17 Juillet 2005)

Les épisodes d'hier soir on dévoilés plein de clés de compréhension à l'histoire :
- Locke a quelque chose à cacher maintenant c'est sûr (le truc comme quoi il serait chef de recouvrement dans une entreprise de boites c'est louche :mouais: et puis il est à moitié medium quand il prévoit la pluie  :rateau: ) 
- Il y a quelque chose sous terre (avec des gens dedans ya pas de doute sherlock   ), un bunker, bref la menace est là
- Ils sont plusieurs : Charlie l'a dit à propos de l'enlèvement de Claire, "les"   
- Le mec qui n'était pas dans la liste des passagés fait parti des autres de l'île, il joue le rôle d'espion.

Mais la théorie la plus probables est peut-être celle-ci : et si cette île était la métaphore de l'enfer, le purgatoire où les êtres qui ont commis des péchés (tout les survivants sauf le gros, le gosse, et la femme noire mais eux ils sont un peu hors jeu   ) se retrouvent pour s'analyser, se comprendre intérieurement? Il y a plusieurs autres indices qui permettent de l'affirmer comme la femme noire qui sait que son mari est vivant (et a vecu aussi des choses, elle le dit quand elle parle à Charlie). Bref, ces gens là seraient en enfer alors que le paradis (percu par eux comme une menace, qui défait les liens) est sous terre : exemple de Claire qui s'y trouve maintenant car en fait elle a acouché et comme tout les survivant ou presque elle a vu sa vie défiler devant elle.
Pour resumer, cette île renverse les valeurs entre le bien et le mal, elle est le contraitre de la vision manichéenenne pronée par l'homme. C'est un carrefour spacio-temporel ou les gens spéciaux se retrouvent.
De plus, un autre indice est aussi troublant : pourquoi Kate regarde avec tant de tristesse la figurine de l'avion alors que ça n'a aucun rapport avec son histoire à elle (le truc du cambriolage de banque) ? est-ce la marque qu'ils sont tous déja morts?

Bon voilà c'atait ma chronique space du jour, j'attend vos réactions.


----------



## NED (19 Juillet 2005)

Je suis la serie toutes les semaines,
c'est vrai que c'est bien sympatoch.

Mais ce que je prefere dans cette serie, c'est que je craque completement pour Evangeline Lilly...
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juillet 2005)

C'est ici qu'on parle de l'île fantastique ?


----------



## Gregg (19 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici qu'on parle de l'île fantastique ?





Oui pq ?  :mouais:


----------



## dam45 (19 Juillet 2005)

http://www.oceanic-air.com/seatingchart.htm

regarder ce site, c'est dingue
c'est le site de la compagnie aerienne
et en cliquant aléatoirement sur le plan de l'avion, vous trouver la disposition des personnages
qui s'afficheront en vert

vous pouvez eventuellement cliquer sur les chiffres en bas
en rentrant les "numéros magiques" dans l'ordre (pour ceux qui ont déjà vu la serie complète)
pour afficher le trailer de la saison 2

il y a également des trucs planquer sous la moquette si vous chercher bien dans les autres pages


----------



## Gregg (19 Juillet 2005)

Cela ne marche pas chez moi :'(


----------



## TranXarnoss (19 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici qu'on parle de l'île fantastique ?


On a perdu le Nain.


----------



## mikoo (19 Juillet 2005)

dam45 a dit:
			
		

> il y a également des trucs planquer sous la moquette si vous chercher bien dans les autres pages




 :affraid:   :affraid:


----------



## dam45 (19 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:   :affraid:



sur la home page tu verras des petits caractere dépassé sur le côté droit de la page
fais un copier coller
et juste en dessous la barre noir tu peux déplacer pour voir apparaitre une page de script


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui pq ?  :mouais:



Parce qu'il y a comme un air de famille...


----------



## Gregg (19 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il y a comme un air de famille...





Et le nain il est où ?


----------



## mikoo (19 Juillet 2005)

"	Terms of Use | Privacy Statement	 	Important AnnouncementALL FLIGHTS CANCELLEDWe regret to announce that Oceanic Airlines has ceased all operations effective immediately.Michael Orteig, President of Oceanic Airlines, released this statement: "After 25 years of service, we are forced to close our doors. Due to financial difficulties in the wake of the Flight 815 tragedy, we are no longer able to sustain service. We are deeply sorry that we can no longer serve our loyal customers, and apologize for any inconvenience our decision will cause."Passengers of Oceanic Airlines are encouraged to contact their travel agent or one of Oceanic's airline partners to make alternate travel arrangements.If anyone should find this message, please get word I'm alive and stranded on an island somewhere in the South Pacific. Please send help soon. Things are bad. And they're getting worse..."

Dans la page que tu donne ya des truc qui apparaissent (un cahier avec la femme enceinte dessus et à côté d'elle un homme dont le visage est gribouillé, un pass qui pendouille...)

Je comprend pas grand chose du plan avec les places...


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Les épisodes d'hier soir on dévoilés plein de clés de compréhension à l'histoire :
> - Locke a quelque chose à cacher maintenant c'est sûr (le truc comme quoi il serait chef de recouvrement dans une entreprise de boites c'est louche :mouais: et puis il est à moitié medium quand il prévoit la pluie  :rateau: )
> - Il y a quelque chose sous terre (avec des gens dedans ya pas de doute sherlock   ), un bunker, bref la menace est là
> - Ils sont plusieurs : Charlie l'a dit à propos de l'enlèvement de Claire, "les"
> - Le mec qui n'était pas dans la liste des passagés fait parti des autres de l'île, il joue le rôle d'espion.


Pleiiiiiiins de rebondissements t'attendent petit scarabée. 



			
				mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Mais la théorie la plus probables est peut-être celle-ci : et si cette île était la métaphore de l'enfer, le purgatoire où les êtres qui ont commis des péchés


Théorie intéressante. Matthew Fox disait sur Europe 1 que tous les personnages étaient en quête de rédemption. Et c'est vrai que c'est une piste très intéressante.



			
				mikoo a dit:
			
		

> (tout les survivants sauf le gros, le gosse, et la femme noire mais eux ils sont un peu hors jeu   )


Euuuh, tu t'avances un peu vite.  



			
				mikoo a dit:
			
		

> De plus, un autre indice est aussi troublant : pourquoi Kate regarde avec tant de tristesse la figurine de l'avion alors que ça n'a aucun rapport avec son histoire à elle (le truc du cambriolage de banque) ?


Ah siii ça a complètement un rapport avec son histoire à elle... enfin on en a encore beaucoup à apprendre.



			
				mikoo a dit:
			
		

> est-ce la marque qu'ils sont tous déja morts?


D'après les auteurs, non.


Tcho-o,

A.


----------



## dam45 (19 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> "
> 
> Dans la page que tu donne ya des truc qui apparaissent (un cahier avec la femme enceinte dessus et à côté d'elle un homme dont le visage est gribouillé, un pass qui pendouille...)
> 
> Je comprend pas grand chose du plan avec les places...




en fait ce son des sorte d'images qui sont en rapport avec le personnage sur lequel tu cliques
si tu clique sur Lock, tu verras une serie de couteau, sur Charlie, un pass de concert, etc ...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (19 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Mais ce que je prefere dans cette serie, c'est que *je craque complètement pour Evangeline Lilly...*
> :love:  :love:  :love:




De même pour moi :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Gregg (30 Juillet 2005)

A propos des fameux numéros , allez voir ce site : 


http://www.bibleetnombres.online.fr/numbe108.htm


C'est la somme des numéros joués par Hurley au Loto et ceux de Rousseau aussi ....


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2005)

Completement sans interet.


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2005)

Vu les 3 derniers épisodes.
Ca devient très mysterieux avec ces fameux chiffres...
Le site océanic-air.com est très bien foutu.
Checker toutes les places des passagers donnent des indices bizarres.
Apres avoir tapé les chiffres maudits sur l'avion y'a bien la BO de la 2de saison, PUIS
Un autre site sur l'ile avec un morceau de reacteur qui attend...
THE ISLAND IS WAITING avec un zolie musique...
Que de surprises en surprises!


----------



## mikoo (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> A propos des fameux numéros , allez voir ce site :
> 
> 
> http://www.bibleetnombres.online.fr/numbe108.htm
> ...




Bon, pour les littéraires comme moi il faudra repasser...  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour les littéraires comme moi il faudra repasser...  :rateau:





Pourtant c simple  :mouais:


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

Excellent les épisodes d'hier soir!!   ... assez émouvant en plus :rose: 
on apprend des choses qui me font de plus en plus penser à la thèse du purgatoire.


----------



## jefrey (7 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Excellent les épisodes d'hier soir!!   ... assez émouvant en plus :rose:
> on apprend des choses qui me font de plus en plus penser à la thèse du purgatoire.


 La thèse du purgatoire a été démenti sur internet... fausse piste!


----------



## molgow (7 Août 2005)

J'ai regardé par hasard un épisode de cette série il y a 2 semaines, et peu de temps après j'ai pu regarder tous les épisodes depuis le début, et cette série est vraiment prenante ! 
Ce jeudi soir prochain, sur la TSR (chaîne Suisse), on pourra enfin savoir ce qui se passe durant les 3 derniers épisodes (Exodus). Vivement jeudi prochain :love:


----------



## jefrey (7 Août 2005)

En fait, il parait qu'au vue des épisodes de la première saison déjà diffusés au Etats Unis, on apprend pas grand chose, voir rien du tout, au risque de vous décevoir il faudra attendre!... Il lache rien.


----------



## molgow (7 Août 2005)

jefrey a dit:
			
		

> La thèse du purgatoire a été démenti sur internet... fausse piste!



Oui, et elle me semblerait trop simple. Ça serait trop un remake de «6e Sens» s'ils étaient tous morts mais pas conscients de l'être... Et puis, si c'était ça, le jour où on le saurait, ça serait la fin de la série... Ce qui n'est pas logique, car les scénarios des séries sont toujours faits pour laisser une place à une éventuelle saison suivante


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

jefrey a dit:
			
		

> La thèse du purgatoire a été démenti sur internet... fausse piste!



démentie par qui?


----------



## molgow (7 Août 2005)

J'ai lu que ça répondait tout de même à quelques questions mais que ça en soulevait pas mal.

Pour l'instant, quelques questions que je me pose sont :
- Qu'est-ce que c'est ce fameux "rocher noir" ? Et pourquoi ne cherchent-ils pas à s'y rendre ?
- Comment ont-ils su juste après le crash qu'ils étaient sur une île déserte ? Pourquoi n'ont-ils jamais entrepris d'en faire le tour (sauf Sayid qui parle d'en faire le tracé une fois mais qui ne le fait pas finalement) pour vérifier s'il n'y avait pas des autres gens ? Est-ce juste un "oubli" volontaire du scénario car ça n'aurait rien apporté ?
- Locke doit en savoir plus que les autres. Mais pourquoi reste-t-il aussi silencieux et mystérieux ?


----------



## ederntal (7 Août 2005)

jefrey a dit:
			
		

> En fait, il parait qu'au vue des épisodes de la première saison déjà diffusés au Etats Unis, on apprend pas grand chose, voir rien du tout, au risque de vous décevoir il faudra attendre!... Il lache rien.



On apprend pas grand chose et on a, a la fin encore plus de questions... le dernier 1/4 d'heure du dernier épisode est assez riche.

Je dois dire que j'ai encore regarder hier 10min sur tf1 en francais et je trouve les doublages immonde, des plus mauvais que j'ai vu!

Une fois que vous avez finis la saison vous pourrez regarder sur internet il y a un teaser de la saison 2 qui nous apprends quelques trucs... il est caché sur un site fictif de la société aérienne de Lost.

Fin septembre la saison 2 aux USA... j'ai hate!!!

4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> - Locke doit en savoir plus que les autres. Mais pourquoi reste-t-il aussi silencieux et mystérieux ?



Locke c'est Jésus non ?   
selon sa folle de mère (VF plus qu'ignoble pour elle, je l'avais vu dans Cruel Intentions en VO et elle a une voix bcp plus grave) Locke est né de "l'immaculée conception".  :rateau:


----------



## jefrey (7 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> démentie par qui?


 Selon mes recherches : démentie par des internautes qui ont déjà vu les épisodes de la saison un et par les créateurs de la série.
Je dirais aussi que dans un purgatoire, il n'y peu pas y avoir la naissance d'un bébé...


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

jefrey a dit:
			
		

> Selon mes recherches : démentie par des internautes qui ont déjà vu les épisodes de la saison un et par les créateurs de la série.
> Je dirais aussi que dans un purgatoire, il n'y peu pas y avoir la naissance d'un bébé...



donc : ce démenti n'est pas fiable.


----------



## bebert (7 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu que ça répondait tout de même à quelques questions mais que ça en soulevait pas mal.
> 
> Pour l'instant, quelques questions que je me pose sont :
> - Qu'est-ce que c'est ce fameux "rocher noir" ? Et pourquoi ne cherchent-ils pas à s'y rendre ?
> ...



J'ai manqué quelques épisodes et je n'ai pas vu ce "rocher noir". C'est une référence à 2001 ?
Pour ce qui est de l'île, Sayid récupère une carte dans le repère de Rousseau.
Quant à Locke c'est le personnage le plus intéressant (à mon sens) de la série. Pourquoi a-t-il si violemment empêché les autres d'émettre un signal de détresse ?


----------



## molgow (7 Août 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'ai manqué quelques épisodes et je n'ai pas vu ce "rocher noir". C'est une référence à 2001 ?



J'en doute. Mais Danielle Rousseau a fait référence au "rocher noir" pour parler de l'endroit d'où est émis l'appel radio de détresse. S'il y a une radio qui émet depuis 16 ans à cet endroit, il doit avoir une source d'énergie inépuisable ou du moins conséquente. Il devrait tout faire pour la trouver. Sauf que Locke a tout fait pour les en empêcher... Mais pourquoi ? Peut-être a-t-il déjà été au rocher noir et qu'il ne veut pas qu'on découvre ce qui s'y trouve. Quoiqu'il en soit, Locke est aussi à mon sens le personnage le plus énigmatique et le plus intéressant de la série. Il semble être le seul à se plaire vraiment sur cette île, il obtient tout ce qu'il a voulu et n'a aucun intérêt à être retrouvé.


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai regardé par hasard un épisode de cette série il y a 2 semaines, et peu de temps après j'ai pu regarder tous les épisodes depuis le début, et cette série est vraiment prenante !
> Ce jeudi soir prochain, sur la TSR (chaîne Suisse), on pourra enfin savoir ce qui se passe durant les 3 derniers épisodes (Exodus). Vivement jeudi prochain :love:


J'ai commencé à suivre LOST sur la chaîne suisse-alémanique puis j'ai embrayé sur la TSR. 3 épisodes à la suite le jeudi soir, c'est le top. Du coup je bloque tous mes jeudis soir :love:
Vivement jeudi prochain en effet


----------



## stephane6646 (7 Août 2005)

les épisodes diffusés le  samedi soir passent sur la télé espagnole le jeudi soir (tiens comme en Suisse); je savais donc pour la mort de Boone avant mes amis français  ... mais bon, je vais arrêter de regarder la version espagnole pour garder la surprise du samedi soir...


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2005)

Le site d'Oceanic Airways est vraiment flippant :affraid:


----------



## NED (7 Août 2005)

Est qu'en est-il du fameux cylindre de métal avec une fenêtre que Locke et Boon (rhaa la pauvre boon, dieu ait son âme) s'acharnent a essayer d'ouvrir?
J'ai vu dans l'annonce des prochain épisodes que le petit black présentait de ne pas ouvrir ce truc.
En plus les numeros Mysterieux sont gravés dessus !
C'est vraiment distilé aux compte-goute niveau enigmes, tant mieux aussi...


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2005)

Quelqu'un sait quand le DVD de la saison 1 sera disponible ?


----------



## molgow (7 Août 2005)

La version US sors le 6 septembre à en croire cette news de Lost-France.


----------



## molgow (7 Août 2005)

Et en France, ça sera pour fin novembre. Tu peux déjà le commander sur le site de la Fnac.


----------



## Benji (7 Août 2005)

jefrey a dit:
			
		

> En fait, il parait qu'au vue des épisodes de la première saison déjà diffusés au Etats Unis, on apprend pas grand chose, voir rien du tout, au risque de vous décevoir il faudra attendre!... Il lache rien.



exact, decu au final 
les episodes sont assez inegaux
beaucoup d interrogations, peu de reponses


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Et en France, ça sera pour fin novembre. Tu peux déjà le commander sur le site de la Fnac.


Merciiii !  :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'en doute. Mais Danielle Rousseau a fait référence au "rocher noir" pour parler de l'endroit d'où est émis l'appel radio de détresse.



Non la radio n'est pas là, de mémoire, elle dit qu'elle se rend au "rocher noir" après avoir lancé le message.
Dans tous les cas, à cause d'une histoire de langues (en vo et je me demande comment le problème va être résolu en vf), ça a été ma seule vraiment grosse déception de la série, c'est vraiment trop incohérent. Tention je parle juste de la langue, pas du reste...'fin vous verrez à la fin du premier épisode d'Exodus...on y reviendra. Tiens je me demande comment ils vont traduire "fonsse". 



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> il obtient tout ce qu'il a voulu


Tiens ça me fait penser à la définition qu'il donne de lui à Jack dans Exodus... un lien? 

A.


----------



## molgow (10 Août 2005)

N'en dis pas trop sur Exodus, je l'ai pas encore vu !! :affraid:
Mais plus que 1 jour et demi à attendre, il passe demain soir en suisse


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Août 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Une fois que vous avez finis la saison vous pourrez regarder sur internet il y a un teaser de la saison 2 qui nous apprends quelques trucs... il est caché sur un site fictif de la société aérienne de Lost.


Il y a un nouveau teaser?
Pasque euuuh... si on parle bien de celui où on les voit courir... ouais la phrase d'accroche est accrochante et laisse vagabonder l'imagination, mais sinon...

A.


----------



## lexouille (10 Août 2005)

Et ouais, si vous saviez....


----------



## Macounette (11 Août 2005)

Ben voilà, saison 1 finie en ce qui me concerne, et... brrrr :affraid: ça promet pour la 2 !
Et effectivement, la fin pose plus de questions qu'elle n'en répond.


----------



## molgow (11 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, saison 1 finie en ce qui me concerne, et... brrrr :affraid: ça promet pour la 2 !
> Et effectivement, la fin pose plus de questions qu'elle n'en répond.



Pareil !


----------



## NED (11 Août 2005)

Moi j'attend samedi...
Houlala ca va être chaud...


----------



## bebert (11 Août 2005)

J'ai dix s'condes pour vous dire que cette série, c'est d'la dynamite !


----------



## molgow (11 Août 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dix s'condes pour vous dire que cette série, c'est d'la dynamite !



Chuuuut! :affraid: C'est presque un spoiler ça


----------



## Macounette (12 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Chuuuut! :affraid: C'est presque un spoiler ça


en effet


----------



## mikoo (12 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'attend samedi...
> Houlala ca va être chaud...



En plus, le pire c'est qu'on va devoir attendre samedi d'après pour savoir la fin car demain TF1 ne diffuse que deux épisodes... 
 :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## NED (12 Août 2005)

Rhooo c'est vraiment des rapaces chez TF1 !!!


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo c'est vraiment des rapaces chez TF1 !!!



Pire encore, des vipères salopardes et friquées...    :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (13 Août 2005)

Le pire c que TF1 ne sait même pas si il va diffuser la seconde saison de LOST !


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

Par contre, ils savent déjà qu'ils vont diffuser la saison 2 de "Zodiaque" en 2006 et "Dolmen" en 2007...  :rateau:   
... si ça se trouve TF1 va se faire voler la vedette par Canal+ pour LOST saison 2.  :love:


----------



## NED (13 Août 2005)

Arg j'ai pas CANAL+ ....
La tuile....


----------



## Gregg (13 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, ils savent déjà qu'ils vont diffuser la saison 2 de "Zodiaque" en 2006 et "Dolmen" en 2007...  :rateau:
> ... si ça se trouve TF1 va se faire voler la vedette par Canal+ pour LOST saison 2.  :love:





Quoi , il y aura une suite de ses deux séries d'été ?   . Au pire , tu as le satellite et tu regardes sur NBC le 21 septembre en direct


----------



## molgow (13 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Au pire , tu as le satellite et tu regardes sur NBC le 21 septembre en direct



*A*BC !


----------



## NED (13 Août 2005)

J'ai Le Cable Doit Bien Y Avoir Une Chaine Qui Le Diffusera....
 :d


----------



## Gregg (13 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> *A*BC !





Merci Molgow


----------



## brome (13 Août 2005)

De toute façon, la version française est pourrie, alors que ce soit TF1 ou Canal qui la diffuse... bof... :hein:


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, la version française est pourrie, alors que ce soit TF1 ou Canal qui la diffuse... bof... :hein:



Ni'mporte quoi!   sur canal on peut mettre la V.O.    :love:


----------



## Macounette (13 Août 2005)

Tiens c'est bizarre, sur TF1 ils ont une semaine de retard par rapport à la TSR :mouais: en ce moment ils diffusent ce que sur la TSR on a vu y'a 10 jours :rateau:


----------



## NED (13 Août 2005)

En tous cas les 2 derniers épisodes de ce soir.... :sleep: 
A part le radeau qui part, et le retour de rousseau y'a rien de dement...
on apprend un peu plus sur la vie de Kate mais rien d'extravagant.
 :mouais:


----------



## mikoo (14 Août 2005)

Et puis le "système de sécurité" de l'île...  :rateau:  :mouais:    
Allez, plus que dimanche prochain et on sera la fin.


----------



## Gregg (14 Août 2005)

Les prochains épisodes promettent beaucoup


----------



## bouilla (14 Août 2005)

C'est considéré comme du piratage de chercher et telecharger les prochains episodes ?


----------



## peterpan7733 (14 Août 2005)

moi j'ai profite d'etre en asie pour m'acheter le coffret de la premiere saison...10 euros...
Bon c'est une copie vu que c'est meme pas sorti au US
Mais quand meme c'est que du bohneur...
Maintenant j'essai de convertir en divx les 7 dvd pour y coller des sous titres fr


----------



## NED (14 Août 2005)

peterpan7733 a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai profite d'etre en asie pour m'acheter le coffret de la premiere saison...10 euros...
> Bon c'est une copie vu que c'est meme pas sorti au US
> Mais quand meme c'est que du bohneur...
> Maintenant j'essai de convertir en divx les 7 dvd pour y coller des sous titres fr



Et ben t'as une vie intense toi...


----------



## Sloughi (14 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Les prochains épisodes promettent beaucoup



d'aventures et de mystères


----------



## Benji (18 Août 2005)

Benji a dit:
			
		

> exact, decu au final
> les episodes sont assez inegaux
> beaucoup d interrogations, peu de reponses


je reagis a mon post  et je fais un ptit HS : j ai achete le dvd de la S1 des 4400 : c est genial
au moins on ne vous mene pas en bateau (sans mauvais jeu de mot ) et on apprend des choses 
vivement la S2


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2005)

Benji a dit:
			
		

> au moins on ne vous mene pas en bateau (sans mauvais jeu de mot )



justement. 
 :mouais:


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2005)

j'ai maté un épisode, mais bon, ça m'a assez ennuyé...c'était probablement pas le bon


----------



## mikoo (21 Août 2005)

Bon voilà, c'est la fin de la première saison.  :rose: 
...au moins ils ont découvert la fosse sceptique.  :rateau:   

maintenant il ne reste plus qu'à attendre, avoir beaucoup de patience pour la saison 2.


----------



## NED (21 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà, c'est la fin de la première saison.  :rose:
> ...au moins ils ont découvert la fosse sceptique.  :rateau:
> 
> maintenant il ne reste plus qu'à attendre, avoir beaucoup de patience pour la saison 2.



ouais même que l'echelle de la fosse, elle est arrachée...
Comment qui vont descendre la dedans?
Je jeterai bien Rousseau dedans pour voir si ca fait Splach !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2005)

Qaund on voit des séries comme "Lost" ou "24", on se rend compte à quel point la production française est affligeante, terne et sans imagination. Alors c'est bien joli de râler qu'il y a trop de programmes importés à la télé mais encore faudrait-il avoir du made in France digne de ce nom et pas les merdes comme "Julie Lescaut".


----------



## mikoo (22 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> pas les merdes comme "Julie Lescaut".



ou "les boeufs-carrottes", "dolmen, "le miroir de l'eau", "zodiaque", "plus belle la vie", "josephine ange gardien" ... putain ça me donne la nausée.  :rateau:  :sick:


----------



## brome (23 Août 2005)

De plus, je constate deux choses par rapport à la production de séries françaises actuelle.

D'une part, comme dit la mamie à moustache, "c'était mieux avant". En fait, je suis content d'avoir passé mon enfance devant "Sébastien et la Mary-Morgane" plutôt que devant "Le Miel et les abeilles".
Je me souviens aussi d'une série de science fiction du tout début des années 80, "Les Visiteurs" (aucun rapport avec la série américaine "V" avec les lézards qui bouffent des souris  ), qui n'avait rien de méga-spectaculaire mais qui présentait tout de même un scénario avec un minimum de sérieux (une sorte de "Roswell" avec 15 ans d'avance, avec des extra-terrestres infiltrés dans la population humaine)... aujourd'hui ce genre de série ne serait probablement plus envisageable.

D'autre part, je constate aussi qu'il n'est pas besoin de disposer de l'énorme pognon et des sacro-saints studios d'Hollywood pour produire des séries de qualité. Dans notre bonne vieille Europe, à quelques encablures de nos rivages, les britanniques prouvent depuis la nuit des temps qu'ils savent eux aussi faire des séries ( Doctor Who, Coupling, Hex, ...).

Mais bon, n'oublions pas que les séries françaises ça n'est pas seulement Dolmen et Julie Lescaut, mais aussi grâce à la magie des co-productions : Highlander, L'Immortelle (Highlander : The Raven), Sydney Fox l'aventurière (Relic Hunter), ou encore Le Voyageur (The Hitch Hiker).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Août 2005)

Le problème en France est que la fameuse ménagère de moins de 50 ans ne veut que des trucs bien mièvres qui puent le politiquement correct et les bons sentiments. Alors on lui en sert à la pelle à cette chieuse pour pas qu'elle se tire sur une autre chaîne (et les annonceurs avec). Et quand on trouve une recette qui marche, on l'utiilise plusieurs fois en modifiant juste quelques trucs (les personnages, le lieu,... ). Ce qui explique que toutes les séries policières de TF1 se ressemblent, comme toutes les sagas estivales toutes chaînes confondues. Ce n'est plus de la création, c'est de la fabrication industrielle (on fait des séries comme on fait des voitures). Alors il n'y a aucune place pour l'audace,l'innovation et l'originalité. Si Apple avait fait comme ça, l'iMac n'aurait jamais existé. Comme quoi, l'audace, ça paye parfois.
Et je suis d'accord que ce n'est pas une question de pognon. Il y a 30 ans, on avait sûrement moins de pognon que les amerloques mais on avait des idées originales. Pour ma part je citerai "Vidocq" et "Les brigades du tigre".


----------



## mikoo (23 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part je citerai "Vidocq"




 :mouais:  :hein:   
je ne savais pas que ce film avait des qualités...


----------



## NED (23 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :hein:
> je ne savais pas que ce film avait des qualités...



Il en a, il en a...
J'ai découvert ça dans le DVD, il y a plein de trucs interressants...


----------



## bebert (23 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :hein:
> je ne savais pas que ce film avait des qualités...



iDuck parle de la série TV.


----------



## mikoo (23 Août 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> iDuck parle de la série TV.



oui oui , "Les nouvelles aventures de Vidocq".    
mais en général ma mémoire à tendance à se souvenir du pire...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> oui oui , "Les nouvelles aventures de Vidocq".
> mais en général ma mémoire à tendance à se souvenir du pire...



Il est si mauvais que ça le film ?


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Il est si mauvais que ça le film ?


Mieux que Catwoman :casse:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Mieux que Catwoman :casse:



Je ne l'ai pas vu celui-là mais il paraît que c'est une belle merde.


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je ne l'ai pas vu celui-là mais il paraît que c'est une belle merde.


Vu :sick:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2005)

De toutes façons les adaptations au cinéma des séries TV sont rarement des réussites. Et là, ils sont en train d'adapter "Les brigades du Tigre" et je crains le pire.


----------



## woulf (25 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons les adaptations au cinéma des séries TV sont rarement des réussites. Et là, ils sont en train d'adapter "Les brigades du Tigre" et je crains le pire.



Le cast permettra peut être de sauver cette adaptation  encore que


----------



## woulf (25 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le problème en France est que la fameuse ménagère de moins de 50 ans ne veut que des trucs bien mièvres qui puent le politiquement correct et les bons sentiments. Alors on lui en sert à la pelle à cette chieuse pour pas qu'elle se tire sur une autre chaîne (et les annonceurs avec). Et quand on trouve une recette qui marche, on l'utiilise plusieurs fois en modifiant juste quelques trucs (les personnages, le lieu,... ). Ce qui explique que toutes les séries policières de TF1 se ressemblent, comme toutes les sagas estivales toutes chaînes confondues. Ce n'est plus de la création, c'est de la fabrication industrielle (on fait des séries comme on fait des voitures). Alors il n'y a aucune place pour l'audace,l'innovation et l'originalité. Si Apple avait fait comme ça, l'iMac n'aurait jamais existé. Comme quoi, l'audace, ça paye parfois.
> Et je suis d'accord que ce n'est pas une question de pognon. Il y a 30 ans, on avait sûrement moins de pognon que les amerloques mais on avait des idées originales. Pour ma part je citerai "Vidocq" et "Les brigades du tigre".



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, le seul truc c'est que je suis persuadé que "la ménagère de moins de 50 ans" elle n'existe pas 

Effectivement, ils n'osent pas grand chose (à part les nichons à toutes les heures) pour faire de l'audience, ils veulent assurer avec des trucs qui marchent: Navarro j'écoute, Zulie lescaut, Commissaire Moulinos, etc... Parfois, on sent que les scénaristes ont pu se lâcher, ou alors ce sont les acteurs qui se lancent dans l'impro ? Va savoir...

En matière de séries, policières ou autres, la France est loin de pouvoir aujourd'hui rivaliser avec les productions US ou anglaises (qui jouent sur un registre différent mais diablement efficace), mais bon, tant que la merde est achetée par ceux qui la créent, pourquoi se fatiguer 

Ca me fait penser qu'hier j'ai vu un chouette documentaire sur TV5  pas très glamour, mais chouette


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2005)

Comme c'est ma femme qui est "maîtresse de la zapette" et qu'elle est accroc à toutes les merdes sérielles qui passent sur toutes les chaînes (elle a même enregistré Dolmen en la regardant au cas où elle aurait perdu 5 minutes de l'intrigue... ), mon horizon télévisuel s'est réduit à une peau de chagrin qu'on aurait trempée dans du vitriol ... petite TV dans une pièce séparée, journal sur l'A2, et puis quelques émissions sur FR3 - de temps en temps aussi, je regarde ARTE parce que ça fait bien de pouvoir en discuter avec les collègues le lendemain matin... non, je déconne, y'a quelques bons trucs sur ARTE ! 

Mon plus grand regret : l'émission belge Striptease ! J'étais fan inconditionnel !!!!!!
En ce qui concerne Lost, j'avoue que suite à ce thread j'ai regardé quelques épisodes et que j'ai trouvé ça pas mal ... même très bien en fait !:love:


----------



## woulf (25 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Comme c'est ma femme qui est "maîtresse de la zapette" et qu'elle est accroc à toutes les merdes sérielles qui passent sur toutes les chaînes (elle a même enregistré Dolmen en la regardant au cas où elle aurait perdu 5 minutes de l'intrigue... ), mon horizon télévisuel s'est réduit à une peau de chagrin qu'on aurait trempée dans du vitriol ... petite TV dans une pièce séparée, journal sur l'A2, et puis quelques émissions sur FR3 - de temps en temps aussi, je regarde ARTE parce que ça fait bien de pouvoir en discuter avec les collègues le lendemain matin... non, je déconne, y'a quelques bons trucs sur ARTE !
> 
> Mon plus grand regret : l'émission belge Striptease ! J'étais fan inconditionnel !!!!!!
> En ce qui concerne Lost, j'avoue que suite à ce thread j'ai regardé quelques épisodes et que j'ai trouvé ça pas mal ... même très bien en fait !:love:



Bon, vieux crouton, on dit plus Antenne 2 depuis... pfiooou, c'est FRANCE 2 now 

C'est vrai que striptease c'était terrible: ils ont sorti un DVD (peut être d'autres, je ne sais pas): le kéké qui avait construit sa fusée en aluminium dans son jardinet était terrible  
Remarque, y'en avait tellement que c'était hallucinant !

Il parait que maintenant ils font un truc similaire en un poil plus sérieux ? "Ca ne nous rendra pas le Congo", c'est ça ?


----------



## mikoo (25 Août 2005)

J'ai le dvd de Strip Tease, et c'est vraiment extra culte, trop drôle, tellement belge et donc indispensable (surtout pour l'histoire tragique du chien empaillé) !    :love: 
Je connais pas "Tout ça (ne nous rendra pas le Congo)"   mais ça passe ni sur Rtbf sat ou sur une chaine française.   

Bref, il est grand temps d'ouvrir un thread "nos séries tv cultes".


----------



## woulf (25 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Bref, il est grand temps d'ouvrir un thread "nos séries tv cultes".



Hmm y'a pas eu des tentatives déjà ? 

Et puis je vous bassinerai à longueur de journée avec mes Star Trek TNG, DS9 et Voyager, sans oublier Enterprise  - et non, je suis allergique à la série originale


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vieux crouton, on dit plus Antenne 2 depuis... pfiooou, c'est FRANCE 2 now
> 
> C'est vrai que striptease c'était terrible: ils ont sorti un DVD (peut être d'autres, je ne sais pas): le kéké qui avait construit sa fusée en aluminium dans son jardinet était terrible
> Remarque, y'en avait tellement que c'était hallucinant !
> ...



C'est vrai que Strip-Tease, c'était génial. Et je me souviens du kéké, qui était soutenu par sa mère. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il prenait mais ça devait être de la bonne.   



			
				mikoo a dit:
			
		

> "nos séries tv cultes".



Chapeau melon et bottes de cuir, Columbo, Cosmos 1999 (kitsch à mort), L'âge de cristal (re-kitsch à mort),...


----------



## NED (26 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le dvd de Strip Tease, et c'est vraiment extra culte, trop drôle, tellement belge et donc indispensable (surtout pour l'histoire tragique du chien empaillé) !    :love:
> Je connais pas "Tout ça (ne nous rendra pas le Congo)"   mais ça passe ni sur Rtbf sat ou sur une chaine française.
> 
> Bref, il est grand temps d'ouvrir un thread "nos séries tv cultes".




A oui Steap-tease c'est top !
Un pote m'a prété le DVD, y'en a des sacrés !!!


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Août 2005)

...je continue! 



			
				woulf a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, le seul truc c'est que je suis persuadé que "la ménagère de moins de 50 ans" elle n'existe pas


 
Oui et non... une personne que je connais qui est scénariste m'explique à quel point les screen tests (donc une salle de projections avec pleins de spectateurs aux profils bien déterminés) peuvent tuer une série... En gros les producteurs rêvent de faire un Lost, un Alias ou autres, mais ne s'en donnent pas les moyens... pas de prises de risque... aucune!

A.


----------



## brome (29 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Bref, il est grand temps d'ouvrir un thread "nos séries tv cultes".


Twin Peaks, Profit, Desperate Housewives, Battlestar Galactica 2003, Veronica Mars, Farscape, ...


----------



## Kreck (29 Août 2005)

Le prisonnier  ; chapeau melon et bottes de cuir  :rateau:


----------



## NED (29 Août 2005)

Z'ont pas sorti le coffret des mystères de L'ouest ???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> ...je continue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je crois que c'est surtout les patrons des chaînes qui ne veulent pas prendre de risques. Mais si demain ils veulent un Lost, Alias ou autres (on peut toujours rêver), les producteurs leur feront.


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est surtout les patrons des chaînes qui ne veulent pas prendre de risques. Mais si demain ils veulent un Lost, Alias ou autres (on peut toujours rêver), les producteurs leur feront.


 
Il y a sans aucun doute de ça, mais pas que... les producteurs pourraient prendre des risques, proposer autre chose.

A.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Il y a sans aucun doute de ça, mais pas que... les producteurs pourraient prendre des risques, proposer autre chose.
> 
> A.



Purquoi prendre des risques alors que ce serait systématiquement refusé ?


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Purquoi prendre des risques alors que ce serait systématiquement refusé ?


 
Ils peuvent aussi essayer de convaincre... Je pense que c'est ce qui est arrivé avec cette mini-série qui a fait parler d'elle sur France 2 (Clara... je ne sais pas comment on écrit son nom).

A.


----------



## Benji (22 Septembre 2005)

la saison 2 a debute hier aux US, miam


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Septembre 2005)

Benji a dit:
			
		

> la saison 2 a debute hier aux US, miam


 
Et le journaliste d'Europe 1 à Washington a raconté que les scénaristes ont raconté la fin...

PRESQUE-SPOILER:
A la fin, ils quittent l'île... enfin si c'est une île.
FIN DU PRESQUE-SPOILER

Crétin non? Maintnenant reste à savoir comment ils vont y arriver à ce dénouement.

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (28 Octobre 2005)

... si on en discutait un peu?

Bon pour tous ceux qui ne veulent pas savoir.... ben ne lisez pas la suite:

Pour l'instant un peu déçu de ces 5 nouveaux épisodes. Ils sont un brin poussifs, lents.
Et en même temps bien sûr ils sont du genre à se poser pleiiiins de questions:
Desmond? Qu'est-ce que Desmond vient faire là?  Si ça c'est pas un mystère.
Et c'est quoi ce compteur? Et ce bunker?
Et qu'est-il arrivé aux autres survivants?  D'ailleurs, autant la fille et le grand noir paraissent forts, autant les 3, 4 autres non (en particulier Raymond)... donc ce ne serait pas qu'une question de force physique.  
Pas logiques qu'ils attachent Jin et mettent les trois au fond d'un trou. Tiens d'ailleurs, je me demande comment Sawyer a pu récupérer son pistolet, car je suis sûr que Michael l'a laissé sur un tronc... ennnfin.
Sinon, inquiétant ces pieds pleins de terre... à votre avis l'ours en peluche, ça a rappelé quelque chose à Michael?
Bref... j'attends...  
Tiens vous parriez sur la mort de qui? Mmh... Sayid un peu en retrait depuis le début? Mmmh... 


A.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Octobre 2005)

elle part un peu en couille cette saison 2 ,non?
apres 5 épisodes,ya une pause de 3 semaines,...histoire de retrouver l'inspiration ...
en plus on a pas bc vu évangéline Lilly...grrrr

par contre ,l'autre serie de JJ (la mienne ,alias ),elle démarre fort sa saison 5 ,avec 3 nouveau acteurs prometteurs rachel nichols ,balthazar Getty et ...Elodie Bouchez !!


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> elle part un peu en couille cette saison 2 ,non?


Ben comme je dis juste avant, cette saison pour l'instant me d&#233;&#231;oit un peu... de l&#224; &#224; dire qu'elle part en caou&#232;te...



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> apres 5 &#233;pisodes,ya une pause de 3 semaines,...histoire de retrouver l'inspiration ...


Euh, je crois que c'est plus ou moins le rythme des s&#233;ries aux &#201;tats-Unis.



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> en plus on a pas bc vu &#233;vang&#233;line Lilly...grrrr


Non, mais on la voit bien dans le conduit!  :love:



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> par contre ,l'autre serie de JJ (la mienne ,alias ),elle d&#233;marre fort sa saison 5 ,avec 3 nouveau acteurs prometteurs rachel nichols ,balthazar Getty et ...Elodie Bouchez !!



Jamais vu un &#233;pisode, faudrait que j'essaie un jour.


A. (qui se demande si tout le monde avait remarqu&#233; que j'&#233;crivais en blanc pour mes deux posts pr&#233;c&#233;dents...  )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais on la voit bien dans le conduit!  :love:



Sale petit M&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;teur!!!!!
    
je l'avais remarqu&#233; aussi,vu sur sa poitrine quand elle rampe de le conduit...
:love:


ouai ,Lost C pas mal ,mais la "vraie " s&#233;rie de JJ Abrams,c'est et ca restera ALIAS...


----------



## fantomas007 (29 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> elle part un peu en couille cette saison 2 ,non?



Ben pour l'instant je trouve qu'ils relancent une nouvelle intrigue notamment avec "les autres". Je pense que les épisodes suivants vont être sympas! De plus le mystère de cette île reste entier! 

Faut bien car si je ne m'abuse les acteurs ont signé pour 7 saisons!


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Octobre 2005)

fantomas007 a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour l'instant je trouve qu'ils relancent une nouvelle intrigue notamment avec "les autres". Je pense que les épisodes suivants vont être sympas! De plus le mystère de cette île reste entier!
> 
> Faut bien car si je ne m'abuse les acteurs ont signé pour 7 saisons!



7 saison????  
5 à la limite, mais 7???? 

Mais pour revenir à ta première remarque, pour l'instant je ne vois pas trop la relance... mis à part p'tet la marche à la queue leu leu... mais sinon...  Bon par contre ils rajoutent une dose de mystère, en particulier avec le bunker et Desmond... et le compteur, n'empêche ça ne crée pas une tension comme on a pu avoir dans la première saison... 
Enfin je trouve.

A.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> 7 saison????
> 5 à la limite, mais 7????
> 
> Mais pour revenir à ta première remarque, pour l'instant je ne vois pas trop la relance... mis à part p'tet la marche à la queue leu leu... mais sinon...  Bon par contre ils rajoutent une dose de mystère, en particulier avec le bunker et Desmond... et le compteur, n'empêche ça ne crée pas une tension comme on a pu avoir dans la première saison...
> ...



si tu ve de la relance de l'action ,et des mysteres regarde alias ...
les saisons redemarent doucement mais des l'episode 3 ,C lancé pour de bon a couper le souffle...


----------



## NED (30 Octobre 2005)

24 H,
c'est pas mal du tout aussi....


----------



## Philippe (30 Octobre 2005)

Il y a ici une page wiki pas mal faite sur Strip-Tease. Le coffret (3DVDs) est disponible ici aussi.
À ma connaissance, Tout ça ne nous rendra pas le Congo continue d'être rediffusé à petites doses sur la RTBF mais je ne sais pas s'il continue à être produit.
Sinon, *Sidney*, j'ai découvert ta série il y a plus ou moins deux mois et je suis scotché. Je regarde quand je le peux un ou deux épisodes par soirée quand je le peux, j'en suis à la saison 3. C'est tout ce qu'il me faut pour l'instant : divertissant et passionnant, excellemment construit (j'adore ça), j'espère simplement que ça ne finira pas en eau de boudin. Comme je suis à peu près au milieu de la saison 3, je pense être plus ou moins au beau milieu de la série toute entière (il paraît que la saison 5 sera la dernière). Conclusion :     !!!
24 heures chrono : autre série pour laquelle j'ai une très haute estime ! Scotchant aussi. Et, cerise sur le gâteau, je n'ai pas encore vu la saison 3. Mais conclusion quand même :     !!!
De quoi revoir notre opinion sur la télé : Watching TV Makes You Smarter : article très intéressant selon moi dont la traduction française est parue dans _Le Courrier international_ (_La télé rendrait-elle intelligent ?_). Si quelqu'un s'intéresse à cet article (en français), je l'ai sauvegardé à l'époque -> me contacter par MP.
Ph.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Octobre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> (il paraît que la saison 5 sera la dernière).



Jennifer Garner a signé pour 8 saisons...
tout dépend de l'audience ,mais C bien parti


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tout dépend de l'audience ,mais C bien parti



Carrazé sur Europe regrettait que la nouvelle saison diffusée en France abandonnait l'idée de conspiration, complot et autres pour devenir une série d'action... qu'en penses-tu?

(Bon euh sinon... non Lost ne vous inspire pas?  Tiens question... quel est le point de convergence entre Lost et Alias en dehors du créateur?)

A.


----------



## molgow (30 Octobre 2005)

Perso on vient de me pr&#234;ter le coffret DVD de Firefly !
Et je suis d&#233;j&#224; conquis !!! Cette s&#233;rie est tout simplement g&#233;niale !! :love:

Mais dommage qu'elle ait &#233;t&#233; arr&#234;t&#233;e par la Fox pour des consid&#233;rations certainement plus politique que raisonnable


----------



## PinkTurtle (30 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> (Bon euh sinon... non Lost ne vous inspire pas?
> A.



C'est vrai qu'avec les nouveaux épisodes, on découvre plein de chose et on se pose plein de questions. Je dirais pas que ca part en $#%! : j'attends de voir les explications, si elles sont plausibles.

Je viens de découvrir qu'aux usa y'a 5 épisodes puis un trou:  c'est horrible. J'étais prête a regarder le nouveau épisode, le 6, et nada! vivement dans 2 semaines et demi ^^

Sinon vous avez remarqué dans ces épisodes des indices ou des trucs dans le genre?J'écris en blanc comme à fait Adrien: 
Une copine m'a fait remarquer que sur la brique de lait que boit Early ( le gros, je crois que c'est son nom) lorsqu'il parle en coréen avec Jin, on voit un enfant noir porté disparu. Il ressemble à Walt, non? ^^. Bizarre....:rateau: Qu'est ce que vous en pensez?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Carraz&#233; sur Europe regrettait que la nouvelle saison diffus&#233;e en France abandonnait l'id&#233;e de conspiration, complot et autres pour devenir une s&#233;rie d'action... qu'en penses-tu?
> 
> (Bon euh sinon... non Lost ne vous inspire pas?  Tiens question... quel est le point de convergence entre Lost et Alias en dehors du cr&#233;ateur?)
> 
> A.



tu parles de la 4 ?je l'ai vu l'an dernier sur ABC...j'aime pas la version fran&#231;aise,les doublages sont mauvais ,c'est horrible...
elle est g&#233;niale cette saison,j'adore Mia Maestro ,my little sister 
:love: 
la fin de saison est &#233;poustouflante...si on se rappelle le dispositif de Muller ,vu dans le 1x01 et le 1x22 en plus gros....la ,dans le 4x22 ,C encore ,encore plus gros et plus dangereux...
en plus Lena Olin est de retour a la fin de cette saison,C super...
en ce moment je regarde la saison 5 sur ABC ,qui d&#233;marre tr&#232;s fort aussi...
et je me repasse la saison 1 en DVD...le temps a pass&#233; quand meme depuis septembre 2001 ...


----------



## NED (30 Octobre 2005)

En ce moment je suis dans : SIX FEET UNDER
J'en suis à la saison 3 que j'ai dévoré (pour moi la meilleure saison).
J'ai hâte de mater la saison 4 !!!
Cette serie est MORTELLE (c'est le cas de le dire)....


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Octobre 2005)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'avec les nouveaux épisodes, on découvre plein de chose et on se pose plein de questions. Je dirais pas que ca part en $#%! : j'attends de voir les explications, si elles sont plausibles.
> 
> Je viens de découvrir qu'aux usa y'a 5 épisodes puis un trou:  c'est horrible. J'étais prête a regarder le nouveau épisode, le 6, et nada! vivement dans 2 semaines et demi ^^
> 
> ...




Ça de nouvelles questions on en a... et j'attends autant que toi...

Pour le trou, ça c'est courant dans les séries américaines. Il y a le temps du tournage, les vacances... bref... il y a du trou.

Pour revenir à ta remarque, j'ai vu le screenshot... ouais... euuh... ben non pas d'hypothèse là...

A.


ps: j'ai édité ton message...


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tu parles de la 4 ?je l'ai vu l'an dernier sur ABC...j'aime pas la version française,les doublages sont mauvais ,c'est horrible...
> elle est géniale cette saison,j'adore Mia Maestro ,my little sister
> :love:
> la fin de saison est époustouflante...si on se rappelle le dispositif de Muller ,vu dans le 1x01 et le 1x22 en plus gros....la ,dans le 4x22 ,C encore ,encore plus gros et plus dangereux...
> ...



Ce doit être cette saison, mais je n'en sais pas plus... j'tai dit, j'ai jamais vu.  

A.


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2005)

tiens j'ai pas vu que la saison 2 avait d&#233;marr&#233; en Europe  c'est sur quelle cha&#238;ne ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> elle part un peu en couille cette saison 2 ,non?
> apres 5 épisodes,ya une pause de 3 semaines,...histoire de retrouver l'inspiration ...
> en plus on a pas bc vu évangéline Lilly...grrrr
> 
> par contre ,l'autre serie de JJ (la mienne ,alias ),elle démarre fort sa saison 5 ,avec 3 nouveau acteurs prometteurs rachel nichols ,balthazar Getty et ...Elodie Bouchez !!



Hier, j'ai vu sur M6 une bande-annonce de cette série, que je n'ai jamais regardé, et j'ai découvert à cette occasion que ton pseudo était le nom de l'héroïne de cette série.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Hier, j'ai vu sur M6 une bande-annonce de cette s&#233;rie, que je n'ai jamais regard&#233;, et j'ai d&#233;couvert &#224; cette occasion que ton pseudo &#233;tait le nom de l'h&#233;ro&#239;ne de cette s&#233;rie.



enfin ta compris
 

pour le point commun entre alias et lost,C Locke bien sur ,puisque l'acteur a jou&#233; dans la saison 2 d'alias ...
quand je l'ai vu dans lost ,Ca m'a fait drole...
Maintenant,je peux plus voir cet acteur autrement qu'en Locke  
en plus c'est mon personnage pr&#233;fer&#233; dans Lost ,avec Evangeline ,mais elle c'est juste pask' elle est Ch&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;lie !:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> enfin ta compris



Mieux vaut tard que jamais.


----------



## PinkTurtle (31 Octobre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> tiens j'ai pas vu que la saison 2 avait démarré en Europe  c'est sur quelle chaîne ?



Non, elle n'a pas encore démarrée en Europe. Ce sera que cet été il me semble. Pour l'instant faut etre aux usa, ou avoir des chaines cablées, ou... se démmerder :rose: ^^


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Octobre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> tiens j'ai pas vu que la saison 2 avait démarré en Europe  c'est sur quelle chaîne ?



 

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Octobre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pour le point commun entre alias et lost,C Locke bien sur ,puisque l'acteur a joué dans la saison 2 d'alias ...


Mais si je ne m'abuse ce n'est pas le même personnage...

En revanche... on écoute la même chanson dans les deux séries... 

A.


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2005)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> Non, elle n'a pas encore démarrée en Europe. Ce sera que cet été il me semble. Pour l'instant faut etre aux usa, ou avoir des chaines cablées, ou... se démmerder :rose: ^^


lol  
oki, merci pour l'info.  il ne reste plus qu'à attendre alors... :sleep:


----------



## gratteur-fou (2 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour 
Une petite question par rapport à l'épisode 2 de la saison 2 de LOST:
C'est vers les 34 minutes de film, quand il y a une sorte de mammifère marin qui passe devant l'écran, on peut voir sur sa nageoire un tatouage ou un signe...vous savez ce que ça peut être ???  


l'image est là: http://c.loger.free.fr/Image 2.png


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Novembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Une petite question par rapport à l'épisode 2 de la saison 2 de LOST:
> C'est vers les 34 minutes de film, quand il y a une sorte de mammifère marin qui passe devant l'écran, on peut voir sur sa nageoire un tatouage ou un signe...vous savez ce que ça peut être ???
> 
> ...


 
Hullo,

Je distingue l'octogone, mais ne vois pas du tout ce qu'il y a sur l'image.  

Et sinon donc? 

A.


----------



## Caddie Rider (2 Novembre 2005)

C'est le meme signe qu'il a dans la trappe (je sais pas si je peux en dire plus...  )


----------



## PinkTurtle (3 Novembre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> C'est le meme signe qu'il a dans la trappe (je sais pas si je peux en dire plus...  )


Y'a pas grand chose à dire de plus ^^ :rateau:


----------



## gratteur-fou (3 Novembre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> C'est le meme signe qu'il a dans la trappe (je sais pas si je peux en dire plus...  )


J'avais même pas vu qu'il y avait ce signe dans la trappe pourtant j'ai vu jusqu'au 3, mais il m'en reste encore deux à voir !


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Novembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> J'avais même pas vu qu'il y avait ce signe dans la trappe pourtant j'ai vu jusqu'au 3, mais il m'en reste encore deux à voir !


 
Il est un peu partout ce logo en fait....

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Novembre 2005)

Bon alors... vous vous y attendiez à la mort de Shannon?
Perso elle ne va pas me manquer, surtout que ses flashbacks... ouais bof... le seul intérêt étant le lien avec Jack ou plutôt sa femme.

Par contre hâte de comprendre comment la brune disparaît... ça c'est du mystère à la Lost comme on aime!  Quoique les apparitions de Walt aussi.

La confrontation entre Ana et Sayid s'annonce intéressante...

Mais en fait, c'est surtout ce qui va être raconté dans le prochain épisode qui s'annonce passionant!!!!

Aaaargh une semaine à attendre... bon d'accord 5 jours... 

A.


----------



## foux (13 Novembre 2005)

Rome, la nouvelle série HBO/BBC est pas mal


----------



## PinkTurtle (13 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Aaaargh une semaine à attendre... bon d'accord 5 jours...
> A.



Idem, j'ai vraiment hâte de voir la suite!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors... vous vous y attendiez à la mort de Shannon?
> Perso elle ne va pas me manquer, surtout que ses flashbacks... ouais bof... le seul intérêt étant le lien avec Jack ou plutôt sa femme.
> 
> Par contre hâte de comprendre comment la brune disparaît... ça c'est du mystère à la Lost comme on aime!  Quoique les apparitions de Walt aussi.
> ...




qui te dit qu'elle est morte??je sais ,on est pas dans alias...
 
la belle mere de Sh....   c'est donc la femme de J....?je te suis pas bien la ...
c'est vrai que le W..... qui apparait comme ca,dégoulinant de flotte,c'est strange...et la brune qui disparait ,c'est qui?
par contre ,on voit plus Kate


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> qui te dit qu'elle est morte??je sais ,on est pas dans alias...
> 
> la belle mere de Sh....   c'est donc la femme de J....?je te suis pas bien la ...
> c'est vrai que le W..... qui apparait comme ca,dégoulinant de flotte,c'est strange...et la brune qui disparait ,c'est qui?
> par contre ,on voit plus Kate



Non a priori Shanon est bien morte. Par contre, contrairement aux apparences, il paraîtrait qu'Ana ne soit pas forcément le tireur.
Le lien entre Shanon et Jack est que le père de la première est celui qui a eu l'accident avec sa future femme.
Enfin, la brune qui disparaît est l'une des survivantes de l'arrière et elle disparaît lorsqu'ils montent le brancard à côté de la rivière.
Maaais elle va revenir!

A.


----------



## Caddie Rider (13 Novembre 2005)

Agggghhhhh ca fait du bien de retrouver LOST 

A mon avis, elle va mourir, en plus ca été dit dans un journal de boulvard suisse ( le torchon orange )

Sinon, c'est normal qu'on voit pas Kate (quoique dommage quand meme  ) la serie tourne autour de presque tous les personnages, donc certains sont laissés de cotés a certains momen t


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Novembre 2005)

Raaaaah du grand Lost ce 7ème épisode!!!!
Que de questions... le dialogue avec Goodwin... mais que voulait-il dire? Tiens à son propos, vous aviez vu qu'on le voit alors que Michael et Sawyser regardent Eko leur fonce dessus?
Et le hatch numéro 2? Il est pas bizarre avec sa Bible, son ½il de verre, son quarantine
Et puis vous trouvez que la chronologie du message radio de Boone correspond? J'ai des doutes...
Et donc c'est bien elle qui a tiré!

Raaah la suite, la suite!!!!

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Novembre 2005)

Bon je l'ai un peu vu venir le coup du bébé . Mais donc un beau personnage bien torturé, avec pleins de démons, qui se sont bien réveillés... bref... ça va être chaud pour elle. 
Bon pas grand chose au niveau de l'île... Par contre, maintenant que tout le monde s'est retrouvé, hâte, mais vraiment hâte de voir la suite. 
Et pour vous quel était la retrouvaille la plus sympa? Moi je pense que c'était celle de Michael et de Vincent! 

A.


ps:
Quelqu'un a vu Surface? Il paraît que c'est prennant aussi.


----------



## Caddie Rider (27 Novembre 2005)

OUais ben franchement je me rejouis de voir comment Ana va evoluer... 

en tout cas c'est tjs aussi penible d'attendre une semaine de plus 

Allez vivement le suivant !


----------



## benjamin (27 Novembre 2005)

Très bien, le 7 (pour une fois que les choses vont vite dans Lost). Par contre, un peu déçu par le 8. Peut-être parce qu'on m'en avait dit le plus grand bien.


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Novembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Très bien, le 7 (pour une fois que les choses vont vite dans Lost). Par contre, un peu déçu par le 8. Peut-être parce qu'on m'en avait dit le plus grand bien.



Vrai pour le 8... mais il permet de mieux connaître les personnages et il annonce des choses sympas!


A.


----------



## benjamin (27 Novembre 2005)

Oui, oui. Comme tu l'a bien noté, l'histoire d'AL et sa future intégration sont très prometteuses.  (ouais, je parle en blanc aussi  )


----------



## Adrienhb (28 Novembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui. Comme tu l'a bien noté, l'histoire d'AL et sa future intégration sont très prometteuses.  (ouais, je parle en blanc aussi  )


 
Celle-ci s'annonce tumultueuse. Mais celle de John et d'Eko s'annonce aussi pleine de promesses... leurs "salut" restera dans les annales!
Et puis il semblerait au vue du teaser qu'il va arriver plein de choses à Kate. Déjà rien que le nom du prochain épisode...

A.


----------



## brome (1 Décembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> ps:
> Quelqu'un a vu Surface? Il paraît que c'est prennant aussi.


Surface ? Franchement ? Bof... j'ai regardé les cinq ou six premiers épisodes, et je ne suis pas plus pressé que ça de voir la suite. Le scénario est moyen, et j'ai un peu de mal à m'attacher aux personnages.

Par contre, une série que je conseillerai, et qui a démarré en même temps que Surface, c'est Invasion.

Au début, avec un titre pareil, je m'attendais au pire. Et puis je suis tombé sur cette série un peu par hasard, et elle m'a tout de suite fait bonne impression, au niveau de la construction, de la mise en scène, tout ça. Et en fait, l'histoire est très mystérieuse, on la découvre petit bout par petit bout... cette manière de découvrir les choses m'a fait penser à Lost, en fait.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Décembre 2005)

Dans les séries que j'ai essayé (Oz, 24, Nip tuck, desperate housewives...) je trouve que seule Oz tient la route, c'est à dire que c'est la seule qui arrive à me surprendre encore à la 6ème saison. Pas comme nip tuck où on devine les paroles ou comme 24 où on connait la fin de la quatrième saison dès le début de la première. :hein:
Y en a qui connaissent ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (3 Décembre 2005)

ok alors pour le numéro 9. Très sympa. Ce serai curieux de voir ce qu'Eko sait. Car il me parait très mystèrieux. Sinon, Kate, John & Saywer ??? Ca va clacher sec a mon avis  Ahh les femmes  

Sinon on n'apprends pas grand chose sur Ana et Said. (ca va etre interessant de sles voir evoluer au cours de l'histoire). Et surtout on parle du labo 3, donc ca sous entend qu'il y a 2 autres labos sur l'ile. Est-ce que finalement les autres ne seraient pas dans le meme cas que les personnages du crash ??? 

Sinon la video precise de ne pas utiliser l'ordi pour autre chose que le code et Michael "chat sur msn"  avec peut etre son fils !!! 

Meuh trop de la balle cette serie


----------



## molgow (3 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de mater l'épisode 9... eh ben il est très bon !!! Un des meilleurs épisodes dans les derniers que j'ai vu de cette saison 2 !!


----------



## benjamin (3 Décembre 2005)

Quelques réserves quand même sur le cheval de Kate  
Mais il est vrai que c'est un bon épisode. Avec un cliffhanger palpitant et une relation Eko/John toujours pleine de promesses. Dommage que le prochain, si j'ai bien compris, soit programmé dans un mois...


----------



## Philippe (3 Décembre 2005)

Comme d'habitude v'là le Ph. qui se ramène avec trois mois de retard ... Vous avez vu ? La saison 1 vient de sortir en DVD. J'aurai bien fini de la visionner quand tout le monde aura vu la saison 2.
En attendant, ça promet... bien heureux de pouvoir *enfin  * voir en intégralité ce que je n'avais pu voir qu'en *toute petite* partie à la télé... et qui m'avait mis l'eau à la bouche. Je crois que je vais me régaler .


Ph.


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Décembre 2005)

Perso l'épisode 9, ormis ces 5 dernières minutes (à partir de la découverte de Locke et Eko et surtout la chûte), mouais... L'histoire de 
Kate m'a moins intéressée qu'avant. D'autant que lorsqu'elle murmurait, c'était limite audible. Certains font un parallèle entre ses pères et Sawyer et Jack... mouais...
Le coup du cheval:  (Tiens vous avez vu la main du dresseur sur la droite?)
Quant à l'idée de Caddie Rider, si les autres sont aussi des survivants, ils sont tout de même hachement bien équipés: bateau, armes, et on en passe...

Donc... ouais... la tension monte... mais je pense que ce qui va vraiment la faire monter, c'est de se dire que le prochain épisode ne sera qu'en janvier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A.


----------



## brome (4 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Dans les séries que j'ai essayé (Oz, 24, Nip tuck, desperate housewives...) je trouve que seule Oz tient la route, c'est à dire que c'est la seule qui arrive à me surprendre encore à la 6ème saison. Pas comme nip tuck où on devine les paroles ou comme 24 où on connait la fin de la quatrième saison dès le début de la première. :hein:
> Y en a qui connaissent ?


Pour moi, _Oz_ et _Profit_ sont les meilleures séries au monde. Tout simplement. Par contre, ce sont deux séries qui peuvent choquer un public non averti, et qui ne sont donc pas forcément à conseiller à tout le monde. D'ailleurs, Profit a été arrêtée après seulement 8 (ou 7, je sais jamais) épisodes, car considérée trop immorale.

Bon, ensuite il existe pas mal d'autres très bonnes séries, chacune dans son genre particulier. Mais c'est vrai que pour atteindre la qualité et l'intensité d'Oz, faut s'accrocher.


----------



## Caddie Rider (4 Décembre 2005)

ben disons qu'on sait pas vraiment ce qu'il y a  sur cette île Les bateaux, radio, etc ca se trouvent ils étaient déja la et ils ont decouvert tout ca... 

Sinon pirates ?


----------



## Philippe (4 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Dans les séries que j'ai essayé je trouve que seule Oz tient la route...
> Y en a qui connaissent ?





			
				brome a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, _Oz_ et _Profit_ sont les meilleures séries au monde.


Je ne les connais pas mais ça m'intéresse !
Apparemment _Profit_ vient de sortir en DVD Zone 2 : http://www.leflt.com/annuseries/bibliotheque/dvd/fiche.php?dvd=3601 et c'est une intégrale.
En revanche, _Oz_ n'existe pas en version française ni anglaise sous-titrée, mais uniquement en DVD Zone 1. Dommage pour les non-anglophones, surtout si c'est d'une telle qualité...


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Décembre 2005)

->Caddie Rider

Mouais... cela voudrait dire qu'ils sont arrivés avant Rousseau et qu'ils ont un moyen d'avoir la liste des passagers...

Je parie pour un truc plus capilotracté! 

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Décembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Je ne les connais pas mais ça m'intéresse !
> Apparemment _Profit_ vient de sortir en DVD Zone 2 : http://www.leflt.com/annuseries/bibliotheque/dvd/fiche.php?dvd=3601 et c'est une intégrale.



C'est une intégrale... d'une saison inachevée...
En tout cas, top qu'ils reressortent l'intégrale en dvd (Jimmy l'avait fait il y a quelques années, la France devant être le seul pays où la série a marché). Merci pour la nouvelle.
Cette série est tout simplement excellente... le plan élaboré par Profit dans le pilote est un modèle du genre (même si je ne m'en souviens pas fapaitement, cela m'avait bluffé... c'est bien dans celui-ci qu'il devient le confident de la femme d'un de ses supérieurs?).
Bref... dans tous les cas, c'est du tout bon (même si l'informatique a pris un coup de vieux...  ).

A.


----------



## brome (9 Décembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment _Profit_ vient de sortir en DVD Zone 2 : http://www.leflt.com/annuseries/bibliotheque/dvd/fiche.php?dvd=3601 et c'est une intégrale.


Ca c'est une vraie bonne nouvelle pour les fans. Si mes renseignements sont exacts, je crois que le DVD contient aussi un petit documentaire sur la série. Celui-ci avait d'ailleurs était diffusé également par Canal Jimmy, je crois.
Effectivement, comme le dit Adrien, le côté "informatique" de la série a pris un bon coup de vieux (les personnages accèdent au réseau informatique de l'entreprise grâce à une interface en 3D qui se voulait moderne et avant-gardiste, mais qui aujourd'hui ferait rire un Atari ST. Fort heureusement, ce n'est qu'un détail très secondaire dans l'histoire).


> En revanche, _Oz_ n'existe pas en version française ni anglaise sous-titrée, mais uniquement en DVD Zone 1. Dommage pour les non-anglophones, surtout si c'est d'une telle qualité...


C'est effectivement très dommage. La série a pourtant un public en France, puisqu'elle a déjà été diffusée plusieurs fois sur Série Club, et une ou deux fois sur M6.
Mais toujours en deuxième partie de soirée ou plus tard. Oz n'est pas une série à mettre devant tous les yeux, comme beaucoup de séries produites par la chaîne HBO (Profit, Nip/Tuck,...). N'allez pas croire non plus que la série fait dans l'escalade de scènes gores et sanguinolentes, hein... ça n'est pas non plus du Takashi Miike.  Non, de ce côté, Oz ressemblerait plutôt à American History X.

Tiens, au passage, signalons qu'un des acteurs de Lost (Harold Perrineau, qui joue Michael, le père de Walt) était également un des personnages phares d'Oz. Il jouait un taulard nommé Augustus, un petit gars plutôt sympa, en chaise roulante, et qui tenait également le rôle de narrateur.


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Décembre 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, au passage, signalons qu'un des acteurs de Lost (Harold Perrineau, qui joue Michael, le père de Walt) était également un des personnages phares d'Oz. Il jouait un taulard nommé Augustus, un petit gars plutôt sympa, en chaise roulante, et qui tenait également le rôle de narrateur.


Et il jouait Link dans les Matrix aussi


----------



## Galatée (12 Janvier 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et il jouait Link dans les Matrix aussi



Il joue également Mercutio dans Roméo et Juliette de Baz Luhrmann.


----------



## Caddie Rider (13 Janvier 2006)

Episode 10 sortit mercredi soir. Enfin, on en sait un peu plus sur la vie d'Eko. Par contre, on sent une tension grandissante entre Sawyer et Jack. Comment se fait-il qu'Eko ait reussi a tenir tete à cette fumée noir et à la repousser ? 

Sinon, Michael va surement partir pour chercher son fils, mais dans la video il etait bien preciser de ne pas utiliser l'ordinateur pour autre chose que le code... 

Cooool ca recommence enfin !!!


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Janvier 2006)

Raaah quel plaisir de retourner sur l'île, surtout pour un épisode aussi bien!
Dans le genre on s'en prend plein la figure...
Le coup de l'avion avec le frère dedans, vous l'expliquez comment hein????  :affraid: 
Et puis qu'est-ce que Michale était en train de lire quand Jack arrive?
Et cette fumée avec des flashbacks de la vie d'Eko, c'est quoi???? Hâte de savoir comment ils vont justifier tout cela...
Et puis  vous avez vu la bande annonce pour le suivant???

Aaaaaargh!!!

A.


----------



## JPTK (16 Janvier 2006)

Tiens j'avais pas donné mon avis encore, il est tout récent le voici, vous vous en cognez mais bon c'est pas très important 



> Et bah j'ai regardé les DVD 2 et 3 finalement donc j'en suis à l'épisode 12, j'en pense toujours un peu la même chose, ça fonctionne, tu veux toujours savoir un peu la suite mais bon... vives les clichés, la zik formatée, les dialogues pris dans une banque de données, les histoires de vies romanesques et cousues de fils blancs, la débauche de mécanisme grossiers pour engendrer chez le téléspectateurs un peu de sensations et de sentiments... malgré les situations acadabrantesques, on est jamais surpris, on rigole peu, on s'émeut peu, comment dire.... le packaging est super mais le produit n'a pas bcp de goût.
> 
> A tel point que je pourrais arrêter là je crois, ça me ferait ni chaud ni froid. :|
> 
> Bon n'empêche que je vais regarder la suite car les personnages sont tout de même un peu attachants. Mais le cowboy est un cowboy, le beau médecin est un beau médecin, le gros est gros, l'arabe est un arabe, la blonde est blonde, c'est déprimant.


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'avais pas donné mon avis encore, il est tout récent le voici, vous vous en cognez mais bon c'est pas très important


 Les clichés ont tendance à se fissurer par la suite


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Les clichés ont tendance à se fissurer par la suite




La zik devient mieux et les dialogues moins bidons ? :rateau:  
Nan mais même si on est volontairement induit en erreur, la manière est malgré tout grossière et pataude, il est là le plus gros cliché.


----------



## saturnin (17 Janvier 2006)

Pas du tout d'accord.
Justement les clichés sont là mais on n'est pas dans sata barbara avec le médecin qui n'a jamais eu aucune *******, la blonde qui n'a rien dans la tronche...
J'pense qu'il faut quand meme aller un peu plus loin dans la série pour s'apercevoir que cette description caricaturale ne résiste pas au passé de chacun.


----------



## Warflo (17 Janvier 2006)

Pourras-tu le faire I'M LOST
Pourras-tu le dire I'M LOST
Tu dois tout essayer I'M LOST
Tu dois revenir I'M LOST

Tu dois voir plus loin I'M LOST
Tu dois revenir I'M LOST
Egaré en chemin I'M LOST
Tu verras le pire I'M LOST

Pour trouver le sud I'M LOST
Sans perdre le nord I'M LOST
Après les certitudes I'M LOST
Au-delà des bords I'M LOST

I'm lost but I'm not stranded yet {x2}

Dans les yeux des femmes I'M LOST
Dans la marie-jeanne I'M LOST
Dans la techno-cité I'M LOST
Pour manipulés I'M LOST

Grand combat de chairs I'M LOST
Colline enflammée I'M LOST
Dans l'ombre ou la lumière I'M LOST
Pôle halluciné I'M LOST

Pour courir ventre à terre I'M LOST
Brouillard et fumée I'M LOST
Consommer consumer I'M LOST
Recracher de l'air I'M LOST

Dans le dérisoire I'M LOST
Dans les accessoires I'M LOST
Dans le feu des possibles I'M LOST
Au c½ur de la cible I'M LOST

Dans la paranoïa I'M LOST
Dans la schizophrénia I'M LOST
Un maniacopéra I'M LOST
Pharmacopérave I'M LOST

I'm lost but I'm not stranded yet 

Entre les dérapages
Entre les lignes d'orages
Entre temps entre nous
Et entre chien et loup
Au maximum du voltage
A peine est passé le message
Au fil du rasoir

Encore une fois c'est la vie qui s'entête
Acharnée au-delà des images qu'on reflète
Chacal, charogne, chaman, sachem
Magie noire ou blanche inscrite à la Sacem

Des poumons d'or
Belphégor
Ici, maintenant, à la vie, à la mort
N'oublie pas ton sourire pour ce soir si tu sors
Un jury t'attend n'injurie pas le sort

Entre les dérapages
Entre les lignes d'orages
Entre temps entre nous
Et entre chien et loup
Au maximum du voltage
A peine est passé le message
Au fil du rasoir

Dans les corridors I'M LOST
Sur les baies vitrées I'M LOST
Des insectes écrasés I'M LOST
Qui cherchaient de l'or I'M LOST

Dans les ministères I'M LOST
Dans les monastères I'M LOST
Dans les avalanches I'M LOST
Au bout de la planche I'M LOST

Des combats d'autorité I'M LOST
Des conflits d'intérêts I'M LOST
Des types ignifugés I'M LOST
Veulent ma fusée I'M LOST

Des désenchanteurs I'M LOST
Un train à quelle heure I'M LOST
Des pirates des corsaires I'M LOST
Sans aucun repaire I'M LOST

Tu dois voir plus loin I'M LOST
Tu dois revenir I'M LOST
Tu dois tout essayer I'M LOST
Tu dois devenir I'M LOST

I'm lost but I'm not stranded yet


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

Faudrait avoir l'avis du PurFils, expert en la matière, mais le LOSTE il est pas mauvais.


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout d'accord.
> Justement les clichés sont là mais on n'est pas dans sata barbara avec le médecin qui n'a jamais eu aucune *******, la blonde qui n'a rien dans la tronche...
> J'pense qu'il faut quand meme aller un peu plus loin dans la série pour s'apercevoir que cette description caricaturale ne résiste pas au passé de chacun.




Oui ok, mais c'est pire selon moi, le truc est tellement parfait en apparence, qu'il cache un grand vide, cette série est morte, c'est mon avis du moins, c'est un joli produit, super bien fini, mais sans âme.

C'est en fait un cliché+, c'est du MTV like, c'est de la Nutella


----------



## brome (18 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> La zik devient mieux et les dialogues moins bidons ? :rateau:


Cette série, est ce que tu la regardes en VO, en VO sous-titrée ou en VF ?
Parce que dans les deux derniers cas, note qu'il est possible que le côté "cliché" des dialogues soit à imputer aux traducteurs ?

Pour le côté cliché du "beau docteur", je ne dis pas... Jack a beau être beau gosse, c'est un personnage ennuyeux et sans saveur. Par contre, ceux de Sawyer ou Jin, et bien sur Locke, sont bien plus intéressants.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Janvier 2006)

Si voulez retrouver les  génériques  de série télé ancienne ou récente (avec les paroles aussi parfois), je vous recommande d'aller là. Il y en a une collection assez complète.  

Vous y trouverez entre autres :

L'amour du risque

La croisière s'amuse

Kitsch à mort. J'adore :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Janvier 2006)

Mais c'est qu'il est en train de nous péter les plombs notre Jack!
Bon ok Michael aussi.
Mais une armée, est-ce bien raisonnable?
Par contre un brin déçu par l'arrivée du Père Noël... moyen.
Mais avez-vous noté que la personne qui amène Kate serait la fille de Rousseau?
Et on voit sur d'autres forums que Desmond serait l'amant de la femme de Jack...

Bon... un peu déçu par rapport au précédent, mais on attend la suite!

A.


----------



## benjamin (22 Janvier 2006)

Un peu déçu aussi, pour les mêmes raisons. La réunion du Père Noël est, à mon goût, totalement ratée.


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Janvier 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Un peu déçu aussi, pour les mêmes raisons. La réunion du Père Noël est, à mon goût, totalement ratée.



Et puis je ne sais pas pour toi, mais moi je rencontrerais le Père Noël... j'aurais pleins de choses à lui dire...
Là il lui crie dessus!
Faut pas s'étonner qu'il ne lui fasse pas de cadeaux...  

A.


----------



## Caddie Rider (22 Janvier 2006)

C'est marrant car j'ai bien aimé cet épisode...  

Sinon j'évite de lire les forums spécialisés car ca me gonfle assez vite et je veux tenter de découvrir les trucs par moi même 

Vivement mercredi !!


----------



## molgow (23 Janvier 2006)

Pareil, plusieurs personnes m'ont dit "tu verras il est pas bien", et finalement, j'ai trouvé plutôt intéressant ! On en apprend plus sur Jack, et c'est le premier véritable contact avec "the others" ! 
Vivement la suite !


----------



## saturnin (24 Janvier 2006)

Oui enfin avec Jack c'est un peu santa barbara.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin avec Jack c'est un peu santa barbara.



Non ! Pas Possible !


----------



## Galatée (25 Janvier 2006)

Juste un trailer que j'avais trouvé il y a quelque temps et qui est vraiment bien, je trouve (c'était la bande annonce de la saison 2 au Royaume-Uni).


----------



## molgow (28 Janvier 2006)

Eh ben ce dernier épisode, je l'ai trouvé ennuyeux à mourir... Qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fout du bébé, et puis le baptême du bébé et de Claire était grotesque. Il ne se passe rien, et on apprend rien. Les flash-backs sur la vie de Charlie nous apprennent rien. Son frère est un drogué on le savait déjà, sa femme l'a quitté, on s'en tape pas mal...

Vraiment un peu deçu..


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Janvier 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Un peu déçu aussi, pour les mêmes raisons. La réunion du Père Noël est, à mon goût, totalement ratée.



bof ,j'ai arreté la saison 2 au n°6...
çà vaut ps ...Alias... 
dont la saison 5 (la derniere apres c'est fini )reprend en mars...
faudra il que je change de pseudo ,fin mai??


----------



## saturnin (29 Janvier 2006)

Faut que ça s'accélère!!!


----------



## benjamin (29 Janvier 2006)

Pourquoi "un peu" ? Vraiment déçu, tout court. Épisode qui ne sert à rien, sinon à donner un peu de matière au personnage de Charlie et à faire pleurer les chaumières avec Hugo (l'est étonnament mignonne dans son petit haut, l'autre dont je ne me souviens plus le nom  )


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Janvier 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi "un peu" ? Vraiment déçu, tout court. Épisode qui ne sert à rien, sinon à donner un peu de matière au personnage de Charlie et à faire pleurer les chaumières avec Hugo (l'est étonnament mignonne dans son petit haut, l'autre dont je ne me souviens plus le nom  )



Ouais décevant... l'histoire ralentit brusquement. Le comportement de Locke est un peu bizarre. 
Ouais c'est vrai le seul bon moment c'est Lybbie qui se change... et question....Et si elle était un des autres??? Mmmh?

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Février 2006)

Chuis mitigé...
Ouais le suspens est là, nous tient jusqu'au boût et on se pose pleins de questions sur le futur. 
Mais justement... le futur... y vont faire comment avec cette nouvelle situation? Se taper tous dessus?
Donc passé un bon moment, mais je me demande où tout cela va nous mener...

Sinon, la scène de la radio était archi sympa et Sayid n'est pas un mauvais bougre et sort enfin de sa sinistrose post-Shannon, surtout quand il réalise qu'il veut l'aider à sa manière. Le dialogue aussi est sympa.
Le coup de l'enlèvement est dommage... sur les photos officielles on voit que ce n'est pas Charly. Et même si on les mettait de côté, je ne vois pas ce qu'ils vont faire de sa nouvelle personalité... ça fait un peu côté obsucre de la Force... Sawyer encore plus d'ailleurs...

Bref... hâte de voir ce qui va se passer avec le prisonnier et le compteur à zéro...

A.


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Février 2006)

Sympa ce petit épisode... On voit vraiment ce que sont les personnages...

On verra comment évolue la relation Sawyer & Jack

Vivement le prochain


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Février 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> On verra comment évolue la relation Sawyer & Jack



Et puis avec Kate... tant avec l'un que l'autre d'ailleurs... pasque Ana-Lucia n'est pas loin...

Tiens une phrase que j'adore: "You run, I con"...

A.


----------



## saturnin (15 Février 2006)

Moi j'ai beaucoup aimé cet épisode.
Finalement les choses ne sont pas ce qu'elles semblaient etre et peut etre lé début d'un retournement de situations sur l'île.


----------



## saturnin (17 Février 2006)

Qui a vu le tout dernier?? 
Mon épisode préféré de la saison.
Je trouve que les personnages et les rapports entre eux deviennent de plus en plus sombres.


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Février 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Qui a vu le tout dernier??
> Mon épisode préféré de la saison.
> Je trouve que les personnages et les rapports entre eux deviennent de plus en plus sombres.



Le 14?
Ben moi... il m'a laissé un goût d'inachevé...
Belles images ou plutôt couleurs en Irak.
Relativement intéressant quant à Sayid.
Mais qu'est-ce que Rousseau vient faire là sans qu'on la prévienne.
Le prisonnier, oui bon mais encore?
Les caractères égyptiens, euuuuh... encore un mystère???
Jack qui devient de plus en plus énervant.
Donc... ouais de l'inachevé...

Mais sinon, toi qu'est-ce qui t'a plu?

Tiens vous avez remarqué qui est sur la photo?

A.


----------



## Caddie Rider (1 Mars 2006)

"Les caractères *****, euuuuh... encore un mystère??"

J'ai du passer à coté de ça alors ...  et pourtant je l'ai vu deux fois...


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Mars 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Tiens vous avez remarqué qui est sur la photo?


Et oui c'est le papa de Kate


----------



## saturnin (1 Mars 2006)

J'ai lu sur un site qu'un des créateurs de lost pensait que de toute façon la fin ne serait pas "satisfaisante".
C'est à dire que pour lui, lost est une série "pour lesquelles vous devez apprecier le voyage et ne pas vous inquieter de la fin".
En clair, si jamais les créateurs vouaient mettre un point final à la série alors même que celle-ci fait beaucoup d'audience, la chaine ne les laisserait pas faire pour des impératifs économiques, en gros utiliser la poule aux oeufs d'or jusqu'à l'agonie.
Un peu le syndrome x-files.


----------



## Imaginus (1 Mars 2006)

Ou syndrome fin baclé car pas de scenario prevu à l'avance.


----------



## saturnin (1 Mars 2006)

Ouaip c'est très dommage, très frustrant.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

la saison 1 était bien mais apres 6 ou 7 épisodes de la 2 ,j'ai laché ce gros foutage de gueule


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Déjà dit.  une tite troisième ?


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Mars 2006)

Reviens Sydney, les épisodes reprennent du poil de la bête autour des 9, 10ème épisode...

Et là le 15 vient de rentrer dans le top 2 de la 2ème saison et prend une très bonne place sur les deux saisons...

Wooooh!!!! Des révélations (l'histoire de Claire bien sûr, surtout avec les 1ers flashbacks d'un moment passé sur l'île; mais aussi le bouc d'Eko ), des vraies bonnes nouvelles questions (la brune est-elle la fille de Rousseau? Du maquillage? Le type qui parle à Ethan, le barbu? Quel était le but de ce centre? Pourquoi Eko coupe-t-il des arbres?) et des pistes de développement intéressantes (une tension entre Jack et Locke? Qui est vraiment ce type?)... bref... on replonge mais à fond!!!!

Raaaaah!!! Loooovely!!!!!

A. :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Mars 2006)

Enfin le 16ème.... ouais.... ouais, ouais, ouais....

Alors ze grande question: L'île guérit-elle de l'infertilité?  
Woooo....en voilà une question que j'attendais!

Sinon, mais comment cela se fait-il que Charly soit au courant pour Henry? 

Last but not least... Henry bien sûr! Raaaah l'est pénible!

Et puis toujours cette pluie avant un moment clé...

Mouais bof donc...

A.


----------



## JPTK (26 Mars 2006)

Est-ce qu'ils font enfin caca ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (26 Mars 2006)

Moi j'ai bien aimé la fin...  Par contre faut que je le revoi car je n'ai pas tout compris 

Sinon pour le caca, ben exellente question  on ne sait tjs pas !!


----------



## SaraKa (26 Mars 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour le caca, ben exellente question  on ne sait tjs pas !!


Ben si on sait : vous vous rappelez pas l'épisode où Hurley avoue des problèmes digestifs en allant chercher des feuilles pour faire office de PQ. C'est l'épisode où il se réconcilie avec Jin.
Donc oui! Ils font caca. CQFD.

Cela dit, moi aussi je suis vraiment moins accro cette saison.


----------



## molgow (27 Mars 2006)

SaraKa a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, moi aussi je suis vraiment moins accro cette saison.



Pareil. J'ai même 3 épisodes de retard... Et ça me motive que moyen de prendre 2h30 pour rattraper le retard.


----------



## SaraKa (27 Mars 2006)

mmm ouais : autant la saison dernière, j'ai bouffé les dix derniers épisodes en une journée (et une bonne partie de la nuit), autant là, j'ai quelques épisodes de retard, et ça me gêne pas trop... Du coup, je me suis fait l'intégrale de Nip/Tuck, pas mal dans le genre (bon, faut aimer le gore ou se cacher les yeux une image sur deux...)


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Mars 2006)

Franchement revenez... là on retrouve du lost comme on aime! Raaah pleins de questions, de mystères et j'en passe dans ce 17ème épisode!
Bon les flashbacks sont moyens et on n'apprend rien... mais pfff... on est à fond dedans!
La suite!!!!!

A.


----------



## Caddie Rider (1 Avril 2006)

En grandeur... j'étais tellement motivé pour le voir que je me le suis matté à 3h30 

Un super épisode ! Même si l'histoire de locke m'interesse pas du tout  

J'ai adoré le renversement à la fin. Quand Sayid balance qu'Henry avait raison et  que finalement ce n'est pas henry !!! MoNSTRUEUX !!! Et les dessins que voit Locke ? Que représentent-ils ?

Ca fait plaisir ! C'est la semaine prochaine le suivant ?


----------



## macam (1 Avril 2006)

est ce que quelqu'un peut me confirmer que lost est parti pour au moins 5 saisons avant qu'on sache vraiment ce qui se passe ? sur cette ile purgatoire scientifique
on m'a annoncer 8 et je dis bien 8 saisons est ce vrai
si c'est le cas je suis un peu degouté d'etre autant addict d'un truc pareil
faut rester positif me direz vous pensont que ça ne va pas trainer en longueur 
avant pour moi il y avait lost puis 24 maintenant j'ai trop hate de voir la saison 5 de 24 et lost bah je sais meme plus a quel episode on est rendu

:sleep:


----------



## ederntal (1 Avril 2006)

macam a dit:
			
		

> rgatoire scientifique
> on m'a annoncer 8 et je dis bien 8 saisons est ce vrai



Personne n'en sais rien, ils écrivent pas tant a l'avance et cela dépends ENORMEMENT du succes futur de la série.

Par exemple : prison break, 1 saison de 13 épisode de prévue a l'origine, face au succes la saison 2 (de 22 episodes) est annoncés... on triple les prévisions. au contraire la série Joey va sans doute s'arreter en milieu de saison 2 pour cause de petits résultats 

Sinon l'épisode 17 EST TOUT PUREMENT GENIAL! AAAARG C'EST QUOI TOUT çA ???


----------



## katelijn (1 Avril 2006)

Non, rien:rose: 

Je suis perdue ailleurs!  
Franchement avec un titre pareil:mouais:


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Avril 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait plaisir ! C'est la semaine prochaine le suivant ?



Oui mercredi ou jeudi prochain selon où tu habites! 

Au fait, vous connaissez ce site? Bien pratique pour se taper la tête contre les murs après avoir vu les bandes-annonce du prochain...

Quant au dessin, il est déjà limite décrypté sur d'autres sites... bon maintenant faut comprendre... 

Valà, valà... tout ça pour dire que comme vous, j'attends encore plus la suite, et m'étonnerait pas que l'on aille crescendo!

A.


----------



## benjamin (4 Avril 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Franchement revenez... là on retrouve du lost comme on aime! Raaah pleins de questions, de mystères et j'en passe dans ce 17ème épisode!
> Bon les flashbacks sont moyens et on n'apprend rien... mais pfff... on est à fond dedans!
> La suite!!!!!
> 
> A.



Un bon épisode, assurément. Qui devient extraordinaire lorsqu'il est comparé aux indigents épisodes précédant le 15. Mais, de fait, mis à part la carte et l'identité d'Henry Gayle qui nous obsédait depuis quelques temps, y a pas grand chose non plus. Blasé, moi ?


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Avril 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> y a pas grand chose non plus. Blasé, moi ?


Chais pas pour toi, mais en voyant cet épisode, j'ai retrouvé la même excitation que lors des épisodes de la première saison..., si, si.
Et raaah ça fait du bien!

A.


----------



## SaraKa (5 Avril 2006)

ouas j'avoue, j'y reviens!!
Mais déception quand même : ces chiffres ne servent-ils donc qu'à ramener de la bouffe dans le hatch? Mmm... Je pensais plus le dire, mais vivement le suivant!

Quand même, attendre le 17ème épisode d'une saison pour que ça redevienne potable...


----------



## macam (5 Avril 2006)

ouhaou ça craint je suis redevenu dependants
ya pas moyen de les avoir avant qu'ils sortent a la telé les episodes ???


----------



## HmJ (7 Avril 2006)

... et 24 alors ??!?


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> ... et 24 alors ??!?


Rien à foutre,
t'as qu'à ouvrir ton propre fil !


----------



## macam (7 Avril 2006)

j'aime aussi 24 mais l'episode 17 hummmmm!!! horrible d'attendre le suivant


----------



## Caddie Rider (8 Avril 2006)

Moyen le dernier... franchement, j'attendais un peu mieux... m'enfin Hurley trippe  Il mange trop le coco...


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Avril 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Moyen le dernier... franchement, j'attendais un peu mieux... m'enfin Hurley trippe  Il mange trop le coco...



Les scénaristes jouent sur nos nerfs avec le dernier... mais tout de même... les scènes avec Henry sont intéressantes, surtout quand il parle du compteur.
Et puis la scène finale, franchement vous vous y attendiez?
Donc ouais un poil en dessous du précédent, mais j'attends la suite et retrouve du Lost comme j'aime!

A.


----------



## Caddie Rider (9 Avril 2006)

Effectivement, la scène finale est pas mal du tout... Ce qui est horrible c'est qu'on te demande de refouiller dans tes souvenirs des anciens épisodes :d 

Vivement le prochain


----------



## Adrienhb (9 Avril 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, la scène finale est pas mal du tout... Ce qui est horrible c'est qu'on te demande de refouiller dans tes souvenirs des anciens épisodes :d
> 
> Vivement le prochain



Euuuh... tu penses que ça renvoie à quels anciens épisodes cette fin?  

A.


----------



## brome (9 Avril 2006)

Honnêtement, j'ai trouvé le dernier mieux encore que l'avant-dernier.

Pendant toute la deuxième moitié de l'épisode, on en arrive à douter de tout et considérer qu'il soit possible que toute cette histoire se passe dans la tête de Hurley, à la "Abra los ojos". Et puis boum, on se demande si finalement, ça ne serait pas dans la tête de Libby que tout ça se déroule.

Parce que bon, c'est vrai que l'argument de David tient la route, et à voir tous ces chiffres partout et tout le temps, il y a de quoi se poser raisonnablement des questions.


----------



## Adrienhb (9 Avril 2006)

Abra les ojos, euuh ça veut dire quoi?

Dans la tête de Libby? Perso, j'y crois pas... car tout comme Hurley n'a pu imaginer ce qui s'est passé de l'autre côté, elle non plus. Ou alors les scénaristes sont de très très très grands tordus.

Par contre... euh... David? Qui est-ce?
Et si tu surfes un peu sur le net, tu verras qu'on les voit partout ces chiffres dans la série... 

A. un peu perdu là...


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Avril 2006)

Quand seront diffusés les épisodes en France reelement ?


----------



## mikoo (9 Avril 2006)

Deuxième saison cet été sur tf1 non?


----------



## Caddie Rider (9 Avril 2006)

Ca renvoie pas aux épisodes parlant de libby ?? ou alors ceux qui parlent de Hurley ???


----------



## brome (10 Avril 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Abra les ojos, euuh ça veut dire quoi?


C'est un film espagnol dont les américains ont fait un remake avec Tom Cruise, nomme Vanilla Sky. Mais on a déjà vu ce genre de trip dans des séries, comme dans un épisode de Buffy ou dans la fameuse série d'animation Evangelion.


> Dans la tête de Libby? Perso, j'y crois pas... car tout comme Hurley n'a pu imaginer ce qui s'est passé de l'autre côté, elle non plus. Ou alors les scénaristes sont de très très très grands tordus.


A partir du moment où tu peux imaginer un endroit que tu n'a jamais visité (une île par exemple), tu peux imaginer n'importe quoi d'autre, donc ça n'est pas un obstacle.


> Par contre... euh... David? Qui est-ce?


David.... ou Dave...le gars imaginaire, le pote à Hurley.


> Et si tu surfes un peu sur le net, tu verras qu'on les voit partout ces chiffres dans la série...


J'en suis bien conscient, et c'est justement ça le problème : la répétition omniprésente de cette série de chiffres défie toutes les lois de la probabilité. Honnêtement, si tu te révéillais un matin et que tu constatais que les mêmes chiffres se répètent sans cesse autour de toi à une fréquence incroyable, est ce que tu ne te demanderais pas, au bout d'un moment, si tu n'es pas en train de rêver ?


----------



## mikoo (10 Avril 2006)

"<cyrcan> heureusement il y a Tru Calling sur teva
<_L_> on sent l'évolution de l'actrice
<_L_> quitter le role de "fesse" (Faith) dans une série
<_L_> pour jouer "trou" (Tru) dans une autre
<_L_> remarque c'est un bon plan de carriere quand on s'appelle Eliza Duhku"

:mouais:


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Avril 2006)

Mougeotte a laissé entendre que Lost serait cet été sur TF1, ce qui serait logique...

Patience!

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Avril 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> C'est un film espagnol dont les américains ont fait un remake avec Tom Cruise, nomme Vanilla Sky. Mais on a déjà vu ce genre de trip dans des séries, comme dans un épisode de Buffy ou dans la fameuse série d'animation Evangelion.


Ben justement j'espère que ce ne sera pas ce genre de trip (dans Evangelion?  )



			
				brome a dit:
			
		

> A partir du moment où tu peux imaginer un endroit que tu n'a jamais visité (une île par exemple), tu peux imaginer n'importe quoi d'autre, donc ça n'est pas un obstacle.


Mais dans ce cas on n'en sort pas...



			
				brome a dit:
			
		

> David.... ou Dave...le gars imaginaire, le pote à Hurley.


Oups! 



			
				brome a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis bien conscient, et c'est justement ça le problème : la répétition omniprésente de cette série de chiffres défie toutes les lois de la probabilité. Honnêtement, si tu te révéillais un matin et que tu constatais que les mêmes chiffres se répètent sans cesse autour de toi à une fréquence incroyable, est ce que tu ne te demanderais pas, au bout d'un moment, si tu n'es pas en train de rêver ?


Ou alors il y a une autre raison lié à Dharma et tout... et là ce serait top!

A.


----------



## boodou (11 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> ... et 24 alors ??!?



La 5ème saison (qui passe actuellement aux USA) est tout simplement la meilleur saison de 24H  

Et The Shield saison 5 avec Forrest Witaker


----------



## SaraKa (12 Avril 2006)

Hé les gens, les spoilers cités avec les passages en blanc sur gris, gris clair sur gris foncé, etc, c'est pas cool pour ceux qui n'ont pas tout vu quand même! 

Moi, j'm'en fous, cela dit, j'ai vu, et mon âme de midinette est contente : Hurley a pécho!


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Avril 2006)

SaraKa a dit:
			
		

> Hé les gens, les spoilers cités avec les passages en blanc sur gris, gris clair sur gris foncé, etc, c'est pas cool pour ceux qui n'ont pas tout vu quand même!





> C'est vrai il faudrait faire plus attention... j'y penserais pour la prochaine fois!





			
				SaraKa a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'm'en fous, cela dit, j'ai vu, et mon HOPONCOUPEcontente :  HOPONCOUPE!



À moins que ce ne soit l'inverse... Après avoir si longtemps attendu, elle l'a eu!  Tu as vu son regard sur lui à la fin de l'épisode?

A.


----------



## saturnin (13 Avril 2006)

Le dernier episode déchire quand meme pas mal!!!


----------



## mistertitan (13 Avril 2006)

LOST?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

Normalement, on dit merci et on cite... :mouais:


----------



## molgow (17 Avril 2006)

Ce dernier épisode (19) est de nouveau ennuyeux et inintéressant. Il ne se passe rien ! 
Et seules les 2 dernières minutes de l'épisodes font avancer un peu l'intrigue.


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Avril 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ce dernier épisode (19) est de nouveau ennuyeux et inintéressant. Il ne se passe rien !
> Et seules les 2 dernières minutes de l'épisodes font avancer un peu l'intrigue.



Ben moi je le trouvais bien dans l'esprit de la première saison... on en apprend sur certains, on touche aux mystères de l'île... nan j'aime bien. Pas mon favori, très loin de ça, mais j'aime bien.
Et franchement je retiens plus ce que savent Rose et Locke que le final...
Y a juuuste un truc que j'aime moyen: l'église... là... mouais...

A.


----------



## molgow (22 Avril 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Y a juuuste un truc que j'aime moyen: l'église... là... mouais...



Pareil. Cette idée est ridicule, et Eko qui dit plus ou moins : "on a tous notre moyen de se sauver" est encore plus ridicule.

Ça donne vraiment l'impression qu'ils ont voulu contenter les puritains et chrétiens américains. D'ailleurs de manière générale, cette série propage pas mal d'idées conservatrices. Exemple : si Charly se drogue ou arrête de se droguer, c'est un simple choix individuel de sa part, on ne suggère jamais que les drogués sont des victimes et que leurs problèmes ne sont pas la conséquence d'un libre choix... l'idée que les drogués sont coupables de leur condition est clairement propagée par les droites conservatrices.


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Avril 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pareil. Cette idée est ridicule, et Eko qui dit plus ou moins : "on a tous notre moyen de se sauver" est encore plus ridicule.



Bon en même temps ça va bien avec le personnage, mais ouais c'est un peu incongru...



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ça donne vraiment l'impression qu'ils ont voulu contenter les puritains et chrétiens américains. D'ailleurs de manière générale, cette série propage pas mal d'idées conservatrices. Exemple : si Charly se drogue ou arrête de se droguer, c'est un simple choix individuel de sa part, on ne suggère jamais que les drogués sont des victimes et que leurs problèmes ne sont pas la conséquence d'un libre choix... l'idée que les drogués sont coupables de leur condition est clairement propagée par les droites conservatrices.



Là je trouve que tu vas chercher le mal un peu loin...
Et puis... bon....
Mode HS: ON
Il ne faudrait pas confondre "coupable" et "responsable" ce qui n'est pas du tout la même chose.
Et de plus, on ne peut pas dire que tout drogué est forcément une victime....
  
Mode HS: OFF

Sinon je reregardai des passages de la première saison... pfff... le nooooombre de choses que j'avais oubliées! Shanon par exemple... woooa, fou ce que je ne la regrette pas! 

A.


----------



## SaraKa (24 Avril 2006)

Moi j'aimerais assez oublier Ana Lucia. Je suis la seule à la trouver complètement insupportable?


----------



## benjamin (24 Avril 2006)

Insupportable, c'est son rôle qui veut ça, non ?  
Inutile car sous-exploitée, peut-être. Ah, les belles amours que l'on nous annoncait voilà quelques mois.


----------



## SaraKa (24 Avril 2006)

bwaa...
Non non, moi je trouve juste qu'elle est insupportable... dans sa façon de parler. 
Les goûts et les couleurs...


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

A partir du 12 mai à 17h15 sur TF1


----------



## mikoo (24 Avril 2006)

c'est quoi cette horaire de m****,
pourquoi pas en prime time comme l'été dernier?


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

Lu ici 

http://www.toutelatele.com/breve.php3?id_breve=3369


----------



## mikoo (24 Avril 2006)

Ah ok,
la première saison est donc à 17h25 à partir du 12 mai,
et la seconde :sleep: cet été comme d'ab en prime tiiiimmmeee.


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Avril 2006)

SaraKa a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aimerais assez oublier Ana Lucia. Je suis la seule à la trouver complètement insupportable?



Aaah moi j'l'aime bien... bon pas mon perso préféré, d'autant qu'elle est assez sensée et sachant quoi faire dans les derniers épisodes.
Y a eu pire comme persos insuportables... Jack parfois...

A.


----------



## SaraKa (25 Avril 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Y a eu pire comme persos insuportables... Jack parfois...


Mmm... j'ai tendance à tout pardonner à Jack:rose:, même les yeux mouillés les pétages de plombs et les réactions ridicules...


----------



## benjamin (4 Juin 2006)

Cela fait du bien de retrouver ce sujet.
Bon, alors, cette fin de saison 2 ?  
Je crois qu'il va falloir que je me remate tous derniers épisodes avant d'en reparler avec précision ici. Mais l'impression laissée (Michael, Others, compteur, magnetisme, etc.) est grandement favorable... pas comme l'immonde final d'Alias.


----------



## PommeQ (4 Juin 2006)

Un petit revisionnage du coffret DVD saison 1 à prévoir avant the new season


----------



## Philippe (4 Juin 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Un petit revisionnage du coffret DVD saison 1 à prévoir avant the new season


Perso, je vais seulement visionner la saison 1 cet été.  
Mais à propos de final... j'ai eu le temps de voir la dernière saison de _Six Feet Under_... je crois que c'est bompi qui disait qu'il n'avait jamais vu une fin aussi grandiose pour une série télé... entièrement d'accord avec lui. C'est génial, et pour moi le mot n'est pas galvaudé ici.
Désolé pour ce HS, mais je sais pas où est est le sujet sur SFU, et j'avais envie de signaler ça suite à la remarque de Benjamin sur la fin d'_Alias_ (que je n'ai pas encore vue :rateau.


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Juin 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Cela fait du bien de retrouver ce sujet.


Indeed.

Bon que dire... euuuh... j'ai pas tout compris la fin là... ouais la toute toute fin... là le passage avec les deux chercheurs...
Mais que dire de la pile de pneumatiques?
Ou du pied à quatre orteilles?
Sans parler de la lumière blanche...
Et puis Desmond qui rencontre le bon pote de Sayid ou Libby...
J'allais oublier: Mais pourquoi ce maquillage pour les Autres?

Enfin on sait au moins pourquoi l'avion a crashé, maigre consolation...
Parce que si on repense au nombre de mystères irrésolus...


Tiens sinon, avez vous remarqué le blooper à la fin avec Alex et Kate?

A. un peu perdu (ah ah ) là...


----------



## PommeQ (8 Août 2006)

Je viens de me taper la saison 2 --> 1-23 ... et je suis sur le Q :rateau:


----------



## Adrienhb (9 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me taper la saison 2 --> 1-23 ... et je suis sur le Q :rateau:



Alors qu'est-ce qui t'a le plus plu? Le plus surpris? Le plus déçu?

:modo: N'oublie pas de répondre en blanc, merci! :modo:

A.


----------



## PommeQ (9 Août 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Alors qu'est-ce qui t'a le plus plu? Le plus surpris? Le plus déçu?
> 
> :modo: N'oublie pas de répondre en blanc, merci! :modo:
> 
> A.



J'avais Msieur


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> J'avais Msieur



 Ben où ça?  

A. :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Août 2006)

il a tellement bien cacher les spoilers que tu l'a pas vu


----------



## oohTONY (10 Août 2006)

Ouhaaaa moi qui n'aimait pas cette série lors des premières diffusions je viens de regarder les deux saisons conplète (en version Française  ) en l'espace d'une semaine et je trouve ça génial ! j'aime bien les films ou il ce passe des choses auxquelles on ne s'y attends pas comme la mort d'un héros ou d'un gentil qui ne veut rien de mal et là, j'ai étais servis. Un petit truc qui m'a pas plu c'est l'apparition de la fumée noire que j'ai trouvé un peu de trop mais bon peut être qu'on saura ce que c'est dans la saison III.
Sinon cette série est super, les réalisateurs arrivent à faire avances l'intrigue à pas de mouches sans que le téléspectateur ne s'ennuie , c'est bien filmé enfin moi je suis tout nouveau Fan...  

Juste dans l'épisode S02E24 j'ai pas compris qui était les mecs sur la banquise : il recherchaient DESMOND ? Il font partie du projet DHARMA ?


----------



## reineman (10 Août 2006)

oohTONY a dit:
			
		

> Ouhaaaa moi qui n'aimait pas cette série lors des premières diffusions je viens de regarder les deux saisons conplète (en version Française  ) en l'espace d'une semaine et je trouve ça génial ! j'aime bien les films ou il ce passe des choses auxquelles on ne s'y attends pas comme la mort d'un héros ou d'un gentil qui ne veut rien de mal et là, j'ai étais servis. Un petit truc qui m'a pas plu c'est l'apparition de la fumée noire que j'ai trouvé un peu de trop mais bon peut être qu'on saura ce que c'est dans la saison III.
> Sinon cette série est super, les réalisateurs arrivent à faire avances l'intrigue à pas de mouches sans que le téléspectateur ne s'ennuie , c'est bien filmé enfin moi je suis tout nouveau Fan...
> 
> Juste dans l'épisode S02E24 j'ai pas compris qui était les mecs sur la banquise : il recherchaient DESMOND ? Il font partie du projet DHARMA ?



a mon avis, c'est des mecs embauchés par la copine de desmond (on sait qu'elle est riche) , pour retrouver son mec....quelquechose dans ce gout là....


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Août 2006)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> il a tellement bien cacher les spoilers que tu l'a pas vu



Beuh non.. pas vu... 

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Août 2006)

:modo: Tention tu spoiles!!!! Tout le monde n'a pas encore vu toute la saison! :modo:



			
				oohTONY a dit:
			
		

> Un petit truc qui m'a pas plu c'est l'apparition de la fumée noire que j'ai trouvé un peu de trop mais bon peut être qu'on saura ce que c'est dans la saison III.


De mémoire, le permier arc de la 3ème saison sera consacré à cette question.
Par contre, as-tu vu ce qu'il y a dans la dite fumée?



			
				oohTONY a dit:
			
		

> Juste dans l'épisode S02E24 j'ai pas compris qui était les mecs sur la banquise : il recherchaient DESMOND ? Il font partie du projet DHARMA ?


Hey... Qu'est-ce qu'on ferait pas par Amour hein?. Quant à la seconde question... A priori non, mais celle qui leur a demandé de chercher a un lien...


A.


----------



## PommeQ (10 Août 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> J'avais *vu* Msieur




J'avais juste caché un mot ... il etait super bien caché au fond à droite à l'ombre d'un smiley


----------



## stephane6646 (19 Août 2006)

je viens de finir la saison 2... je ne dirai rien promis... sauf que j'espère que Michael (le père à la recherche de son fils) va prendre une correction dans la saison 3... 
Cette saison 2 est un bon cru...


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Août 2006)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> je viens de finir la saison 2... je ne dirai rien promis... sauf que j'espère que Michael (le père à la recherche de son fils) va prendre une correction dans la saison 3...
> Cette saison 2 est un bon cru...



Elle a tout de même ses moments de faiblesse. Souvent le seul vrai intérêt de l'épisode se résume au cliffhanger. Bon reusement, à partir du 15ème (les souvenirs de Claire), ça devient plus halletant.

Enfin, avis perso hein. 

A.


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Août 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Elle a tout de même ses moments de faiblesse. Souvent le seul vrai intérêt de l'épisode se résume au cliffhanger. Bon reusement, à partir du 15ème (les souvenirs de Claire), ça devient plus halletant.
> 
> Enfin, avis perso hein.
> 
> A.


Que je partage


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

Personnellement, je trouve cette 2e saison moins passionnante que la premi&#232;re. Et tous ces allers-retours dans le pass&#233; me gonflent un peu. Mais je continue qaund m&#234;me &#224; regarder.


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, je trouve cette 2e saison moins passionnante que la première. Et tous ces allers-retours dans le passé me gonflent un peu. Mais je continue qaund même à regarder.



En même temps, Lost sans les flashbacks, c'est un peu Mister T sans sa quincaillerie, ou Fonzie sans son blouson, ou Spock sans son air pincé, ou Benny Hill sans ses courses poursuites... 

A.


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Août 2006)

Ou comme Pif sans Hercules, Hyde sans Jekill, Smith sans Wetson, Ernst sans Young, Balli sans Ballo, fromage sans d&#233;ssert, yin sans yang, Jesus sans Christ...


----------



## PommeQ (31 Août 2006)

Au fait la saison 3 sur abc, c'est pour octobre ? c'est ça ???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:


> En même temps, Lost sans les flashbacks, c'est un peu Mister T sans sa quincaillerie, ou Fonzie sans son blouson, ou Spock sans son air pincé, ou Benny Hill sans ses courses poursuites...
> 
> A.



C'est sûr. Mais là, j'ai l'impression qu'ils abusent un peu.


----------



## bebert (3 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Personnellement, je trouve cette 2e saison moins passionnante que la première. Et tous ces allers-retours dans le passé me gonflent un peu. Mais je continue qaund même à regarder.



Tu confonds pas avec Koh-Lanta ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Septembre 2006)

bebert a dit:


> Tu confonds pas avec Koh-Lanta ?



Non, non.


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Septembre 2006)

Une petite question idiote (Désolé, si elle a déjà été posté, mais commme je suis la série sur TF1 je voulais éviter les spoilers donc je nai pas lu les autres posts.)

  Bon, pour quelle raison Jack (et les autres) continu de prendre la flotte dans la réserve sur la plage alors quil à leau courante dans le bunker ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

Selon moi il remplit des bouteilles vides dans le bunker et les stocke sur la plage pour les autres personnes...


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Septembre 2006)

Ce nest pas très hygiénique tout ça quand même Et puis, avec ses petites bouteilles, ça risque de lui prendre un temps fou. Mais pourquoi pas


----------



## bebert (3 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est sûr. Mais là, j'ai l'impression qu'ils abusent un peu.



Et le flashback de Sawyer dans l'épisode 2-13 ?


----------



## bebert (3 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bon, pour quelle raison Jack (et les autres) continu de prendre la flotte dans la réserve sur la plage alors quil à leau courante dans le bunker ?



Probablement parce qu'il y a de la route à faire entre la plage et le bunker ?
Et du côté de la plage ils doivent puiser de l'eau dans une rivière proche.

Je pense qu'il faut pas trop se poser de questions sur les détails, ce n'est qu'une série télé après tout ! 

D'ailleurs, on voit vite les lacunes du scénario. Par exemple hier, le bébé de Claire tombe malade et Rousseau arrive comme un cheveu sur la soupe...


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Septembre 2006)

Personnellement je nirais pas boire cette eau sûrement infesté de bestioles quand jai de leau traité Menfin


----------



## bebert (3 Septembre 2006)

Comment faisaient-ils avant d'avoir découvert le bunker ? Ils se servaient bien quelque part et on a recensé aucun cas de dysenterie pendant tout ce temps... 
Il y a eu des miracles bien plus spectaculaires que celui de l'eau comme par exemple cette personne handicapée qui a retrouvé l'usage de ses jambes juste après le crash...


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Septembre 2006)

Ou même la vierge Marie fournisseur officiel de remède pour Charlie.


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Septembre 2006)

Le coup du cancer est déjà passé aussi non?

A.


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Septembre 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Le coup du cancer est déjà passé aussi non?
> 
> A.



Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles.


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles.


Alors tu n'as rien rien lu :modo:


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Septembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Alors tu n'as rien rien lu :modo:



Je vois, gros spoiler de la saison 2...:mouais: 

Alors, effectivement je n'ai rien lu.


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Personnellement, je trouve cette 2e saison moins passionnante que la premi&#232;re. Et tous ces allers-retours dans le pass&#233; me gonflent un peu. Mais je continue qaund m&#234;me &#224; regarder.


Pareil, j'ai regard&#233; pendant deux mois parce que &#231;a passait &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; en Angleterre (je crois que le dernier &#233;pisode que j'aie vu est celui avec le signe SOS en photo plus haut) et autant certains &#233;pisodes &#233;taient bien, autant pour la plupart j'avais l'impression que le seul but &#233;tait de nous en montrer le moins possible pour faire durer le suspense une saison de plus. Bon d'accord, j'arrive au milieu de la deuxi&#232;me saison donc je suis pas forc&#233;ment dans le truc, mais &#231;a m'a l'air un peu mou tout &#231;a (regardez Oz bon sang ).
Est-ce que la saison 1 vaut la peine ?


----------



## Philippe (5 Septembre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> regardez Oz bon sang


-> tiens, j'en profite (_=> mode HS on_) pour poser la question :

Quelqu'un sait si _Oz_ est sorti (  ) ou va sortir (  ) en zone 2 ?


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Septembre 2006)

Philippe a dit:


> -> tiens, j'en profite (_=> mode HS on_) pour poser la question :
> 
> Quelqu'un sait si _Oz_ est sorti (  ) ou va sortir (  ) en zone 2 ?



Prévu en 2007 sas plus de précision.


----------



## Philippe (10 Septembre 2006)

Pour ceux qui connaissent et qui ont cette chaîne -> la saison 1 de _Oz_ (en français je suppose) commence ce soir sur PlugTV (filiale du groupe RTL, disponible sur le câble en Belgique).


----------



## bebert (10 Septembre 2006)

Ouvrez un autre fil pour Oz svp. 

En attendant, la théorie du purgatoire refait surface : Sun est enceinte, Locke qui retrouve l'usage des ses jambes, Hurley qui doute de la réalité de l'ile, Rose qui est guérie du cancer


----------



## reineman (11 Septembre 2006)

bebert a dit:


> Ouvrez un autre fil pour Oz svp.
> 
> En attendant, la th&#233;orie du purgatoire refait surface : Sun est enceinte, Locke qui retrouve l'usage des ses jambes, Hurley qui doute de la r&#233;alit&#233; de l'ile, Rose qui est gu&#233;rie du cancer&#8230;



bah nan, pisqu'a la fin de la saison deux, on voit qu'il sont reli&#233;s au monde des vivants, avec la derniere s&#233;quence des explorateurs russes! ca tiendrait pas la route!


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Septembre 2006)

:modo: Attention aux spoilers  :modo:

On le mets en blanc SVP


----------



## reineman (11 Septembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> :modo: Attention aux spoilers  :modo:
> 
> On le mets en blanc SVP



oups...dsl..;j'pensais que la saison deux &#233;tait pass&#233;e cet &#233;t&#233; sur la une.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Pas finie je pense


----------



## dellys (15 Septembre 2006)

Pour info, 

Quelques teasers de dispo ici pour la diffusion de la saison 3 qui va bientôt commencer.

:love:


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Septembre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> Pour info,
> 
> Quelques teasers de dispo ici pour la diffusion de la saison 3 qui va bientôt commencer.
> 
> :love:



Ca spoil la saison 2 ou je peux les voir?


----------



## dellys (16 Septembre 2006)

Tu peux les regarder.

De toute fa&#231;on, m&#234;me si c'&#233;tait le cas, tu n'en saurais rien, puisque tu ne les as pas encorre vu... 

Pas de probl&#232;me, vas y


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Septembre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> Tu peux les regarder.
> 
> De toute fa&#231;on, m&#234;me si c'&#233;tait le cas, tu n'en saurais rien, puisque tu ne les as pas encorre vu...
> 
> Pas de probl&#232;me, vas y



Ok merci 

Edit: Miam, elle semble bonne cette saison 3.


----------



## béné (18 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Ok merci
> 
> Edit: Miam, elle semble bonne cette saison 3.


 


aaahahhh john lock qui s'interesse à la saison 3, elle est bien bonne:rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Septembre 2006)

béné a dit:


> aaahahhh john lock qui s'interesse à la saison 3, elle est bien bonne:rateau:  :rateau:



 Jai des trous de mémoire :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> Pour info,
> 
> Quelques teasers de dispo ici pour la diffusion de la saison 3 qui va bientôt commencer.
> 
> :love:


A mon avis, dans la saison 3, ils vont découvrir..... un bunker souterrain !!!!!!
Encore deux ou trois saisons et ils en auront un chacun.


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> A mon avis, dans la saison 3, ils vont découvrir..... un bunker souterrain !!!!!!
> Encore deux ou trois saisons et ils en auront un chacun.



Il me semble que la rumeur dit qu'il y aura plus ou moins cinq saisons alors...


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Il me semble que la rumeur dit qu'il y aura plus ou moins cinq saisons alors...


...alors ils vont devoir en tuer d'autres


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Septembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> ...alors ils vont devoir en tuer d'autres



Plein d'"autres" même...


----------



## Caddie Rider (24 Septembre 2006)

Raaaaaa ça reprends déjà quand sur ABC ??? Je peux plus attendre


----------



## béné (24 Septembre 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:


> Raaaaaa ça reprends déjà quand sur ABC ??? Je peux plus attendre



je crois bien que c'est le 9 octobre...Moi en attendant, je me fais toutes les saisons de Prison Break et de Six Feet Under...ça permet de faire patienter... et franchement c'est pas mal du tout!!!


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Septembre 2006)

Argh, la fin de la saison 2 est encore un _cliffhanger_! :mouais:


----------



## NED (25 Septembre 2006)

Plus on avance dans les saisons, moins on en sait....:mouais: 

On d&#233;bouche sur une enigme qui d&#233;bouche sur 2 indices, 
qui d&#233;bouchents sur 3 concepts, qui....on va finir par s'y perdre !
Normal ca s'appelle LOST vous allez me dire....
 ​


----------



## PinkTurtle (5 Octobre 2006)

1er &#233;pisode de la saison 3 hier soir :love: ....
Je l'ai pas encore vu, je voulais le voir sur le site de abc.com mais j'ai des probl&#232;mes.... visiblement ca doit saturer...





Quelqu'un a ca aussi comme probl&#232;me?

Pour pouvoir voir les &#233;pisodes sur le site de www.abc.com, il faut &#234;tre reconnu par le site avec une adresse IP des us, si vous testez avec une adresse ip francaise ca marchera pas  ....


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Octobre 2006)

On ne doit pas &#234;tre nombreux &#224; avoir une IP ricaine ici...


----------



## NED (5 Octobre 2006)

Ba vi!
comment c'est ty qu'on fait pour avoir une Ip ricaine?
faut un copain ricain qui nous DL le truc quoi?


----------



## dellys (5 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> faut un copain ricain qui nous DL le truc quoi?



Si tu veux un tuyau la dessus, mp moi


----------



## PinkTurtle (5 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Ba vi!
> comment c'est ty qu'on fait pour avoir une Ip ricaine?
> faut un copain ricain qui nous DL le truc quoi?



Non, non, suffit de le vouloir


----------



## NED (5 Octobre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> Si tu veux un tuyau la dessus, mp moi



Rhaa...j'vais être patient..; je suis sur 24h eures chrono en ce moment...


----------



## Caddie Rider (5 Octobre 2006)

En grandeur ce premier épisode !!! On tombe dans un autre univers !!! raaaaaa le deuxième !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2006)

La saison 3 a mal commencé côté audience.



> LOST perd environ 20 % de téléspectateurs par rapport au premier épisode la saison dernière. 18.5 millions de fans. Dont 7.9 chez les 18/49 ans. Ils étaient en 2005 environ 23 millions pour l'épisode 2.01...


----------



## benjamin (6 Octobre 2006)

Pourtant, c'est un &#233;pisode prenant, concret, comme la deuxi&#232;me saison en manquait.


----------



## PinkTurtle (6 Octobre 2006)

Oui, ca reste dans le style de la série, encore pleins de nouvelles questions en suspens.... ahhhh vivement mercredi prochain :love: 

Mais c'est vrai que ce suspens qui n'en finit plus, ca peut lasser des gens.... il faut être patient quand on regarde Lost :rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (6 Octobre 2006)

PinkTurtle a dit:


> Mais c'est vrai que ce suspens qui n'en finit plus, ca peut lasser des gens.... il faut être patient quand on regarde Lost :rateau:



J'ai vraiment apprécié la première saison mais effectivement, je me suis lassé de la seconde saison.
Je n'ai pas vu tout les épisodes.

Mais j'attends la troisième quand même.


----------



## Philippe (1 Février 2007)

Dark Templar a dit:


> regardez Oz bon sang


Je m'excuse auprès de tous ceux qui s'intéressent à _Lost_ mais c'est juste pour signaler que la saison 1 de _Oz_ est (enfin) sortie en zone 2 

Désolé pour ce hors-sujet mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre endroit pour envoyer l'info :rose:


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Février 2007)

Philippe a dit:


> Je m'excuse auprès de tous ceux qui s'intéressent à _Lost_ mais c'est juste pour signaler que la saison 1 de _Oz_ est (enfin) sortie en zone 2
> 
> Désolé pour ce hors-sujet mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre endroit pour envoyer l'info :rose:



Pourquoi pas là?

Sinon Lost va bientôt revenir... Depuis que j'ai découvert Prison Break, je me mets à espérer que les scénaristes savent (enfin) où ils vont...

A.


----------



## Philippe (2 Février 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Pourquoi pas là?



Ah oui  merci Adrien pour le lien 

C'est plus judicieux en effet


----------



## Caddie Rider (4 Février 2007)

D'ailleurs ils comptent reprendre quand ???


----------



## kisco (4 Février 2007)

Caddie Rider a dit:


> D'ailleurs ils comptent reprendre quand ???





> LOST's Fall Season Ends November 8; Show Returns February 7



le 7 février aux USA


----------



## brome (4 Février 2007)

7 février.


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Février 2007)

J'avoue avoir un peu d&#233;crocher de Lost au profit d'Heroes :love:


----------



## Caddie Rider (5 Février 2007)

Super merci bien !!!


----------



## NED (9 Février 2007)

J'ai attaqué Prison Break, ca a l'air sympatoch ! 
Je suis à la saison 4 de Nip Tuck que j'adore.
SeexFeet under j'ai tout mangé tellement c'est bon les 5 saisons.
Lost j'en suis a la la fin le la 2.
Je suis à la 3eme de The shield qui devient assez passionant.
Pas commencé la 2eme de Desperate'sHw. Vu la 1 c'est marrant.
Bref c'est chaud d'être a jour sur toutes les séries...arf!


----------



## Adrienhb (9 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> J'ai attaqué Prison Break, ca a l'air sympatoch !
> Je suis à la saison 4 de Nip Tuck que j'adore.
> SeexFeet under j'ai tout mangé tellement c'est bon les 5 saisons.
> Lost j'en suis a la la fin le la 2.
> ...



Ce thread serait plus adapté... 
Mais sinon, tout d'accord avec toi, mais pas vu NT, remplacé par Grey's anatomy.
Quant à PB: c'est mieux que bien, surtout la 2nde saison.
Lost... aaaaah toujours pas vu le 7ème!!!!
Ah non pas vu the Shield.
DW: la 3ème est sympa... bien sympa, mais chtit essouflement tout de même...

Ouais c'est chaud tout ça à suivre...

A.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> J'ai attaqué Prison Break, ca a l'air sympatoch !
> Je suis à la saison 4 de Nip Tuck que j'adore.
> SeexFeet under j'ai tout mangé tellement c'est bon les 5 saisons.
> Lost j'en suis a la la fin le la 2.
> ...


Et Julie Lescaut, tu as essayé ? C'est bien comme série aussi. Non, j'déconne.    

Six Feet Under, je n'ai pas vu toutes les saisons mais j'adore aussi.


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Février 2007)

Exellent le dernier lost... enfin ça avance... reste à voir ou cela nous mènera !


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Février 2007)

Caddie Rider a dit:


> Exellent le dernier lost... enfin ça avance... reste à voir ou cela nous mènera !




Enfin pu le voir.
Mouais... bon ok ça avance un peu, mais manque toujours un minimum de compréhension pour savoir où l'on va.

Mouais.... vraiment mouais...

A.


----------



## NED (12 Février 2007)

Ha oui j'oubliais, j'avais commencé Grey's anatomy mais ca m'a vite saoulé parceque ca m'a fait trop pensé aux même series du genre avec les docteurs et tout...
:rateau:


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ha oui j'oubliais, j'avais commencé Grey's anatomy mais ca m'a vite saoulé parceque ca m'a fait trop pensé aux même series du genre avec les docteurs et tout...
> :rateau:



Toujours pas le bon thread , mais dommage: sans n'avoir rien d'extraordinaire, elle se regarde bien cette série. Les personnages sont attachants. Par contre il faut la voir en vo, les voix françaises sont complètement à côté de la plaque.

A.


----------



## dellys (16 Avril 2007)

Un petit deterrage de fil, ça fait pas de mal 

Y'en a t'ils qui suivent encore la saison 3 (en VO) ? On doit en être à l'épisode 16.

J'ai bien suivi, et je ne suis pas perdu, mais, c'est trés curieux, j'ai l'impression que les scénaristes ne savent pas (non plus) où ils vont... A juste titre peut-être. 

Toujours est-il que je me trouve nettement moins impatient de voir chaques nouveaux épisodes... :mouais:


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Avril 2007)

dellys a dit:


> Un petit deterrage de fil, ça fait pas de mal
> 
> Y'en a t'ils qui suivent encore la saison 3 (en VO) ? On doit en être à l'épisode 16.
> 
> ...



Je suis en train de rattraper mon retard... là j'en suis au 13ème et ouais... j'ai un peu beaucoup l'impression que ça part en caouètes...  rien qui me scotche, des trucs que je trouve illogiques, contradictoires... non bon bref... limite bof en fait.

A.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (16 Avril 2007)

le dernier zode apporte pas mal de r&#233;ponses c'est plutot bienvenue.


----------



## NED (17 Avril 2007)

Il apporte pas mal de réponses CERTES, mais il en pose trois fois plus derrière !!!
:mouais:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (17 Avril 2007)

ah bah ca c'est la vie


----------



## ederntal (18 Avril 2007)

Apr&#232;s quelques &#233;pisodes plut&#244;t "mous", les 3-4 derniers m'ont scotch&#233;s...
Et puis &#231;a fait du bien aussi qu'il y ai des &#233;pisodes moins intense que que d'autres. Sinon on aurait plus beaucoup de surprises, on s'attendrait tout le temps a voir du hyper spectaculaire.



Becassin a dit:


> accrochez vous car j'ai lu qu'il y aurait encore 2 saisons.
> on en est a l'&#233;pisode 15 sinon.



Il faut se mefier de ce qu'on lit ici et l&#224;. Le nombre de saison d&#233;pends d'une seule chose: L'AUDIENCE!
Si ca s'&#233;croule dans 1 an, ca sera pas renouvel&#233;... Si au contraire les audiences sont supers bonnes, ils seront capable de continuer tr&#232;s longtemps


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Avril 2007)

ederntal a dit:


> Si ca s'écroule dans 1 an, ca sera pas renouvelé... Si au contraire les audiences sont supers bonnes, ils seront capable de continuer très longtemps



C'est 200% vrai, mais perso j'espère un jour que les responsables de chaînes comprendront que mieux vaut une bonne histoire limitée dans le temps que la/les saison(s) de trop... comment ça naïf? 

Sinon j'en suis à l'épisode de Nikkie et son copain. Bien aimé le coup de revoir certaines scènes de leur point de vue. Quelqu'un a essayé de voir si les raccords (genre lors du crash) étaient bien fait?

Ah vi... tention ils en sont au 16ème là...

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Avril 2007)

(C'est quoi cette histoire de Becassin?)

Bon bref...  a y est je suis à jour et... euh oky on est bien pris par le suspense, il y a des retournements, je vois pas trop les réponses aux questions et surtout... je ne vois pas du tout où l'on va. Sans compter les nouvelles questions, genre:
- Mais euh alors la fumée c'est quoi?
- Comment font les autres pour être si informés sur chacun?

Enfin... hâte de voir la suite.

A.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2007)

Quand m&#234;me, je trouve la s&#233;rie bien foutue. Notamment l'ambiance campement avec le feu de bois, la r&#233;cup&#233;ration d'eau potable, le potager aux carottes, la tourn&#233;e des corv&#233;es.
Mais bon, d&#233;j&#224; &#224; la fin de la saison 2 c'est parti en eau de boudin alors la saison 3, je n'ose pas imaginer. 

En ce qui me concerne, les carottes sont cuites.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, les carottes sont cuites.


Je suis d'accord avec toi.

Le coup du bunker en fin de saison 1 était une belle carotte pour suivre la saison deux.
Mais pour ce que j'ai vu de ladite saison 2, à force de trouver des bunkers tous les quatre matins, ça tourne à l'indigestion de carottes pour le coup !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2007)

On nous prend pour des &#226;nes. Le coup de la carotte ne marchera pas une 3&#232;me fois.


----------



## barbidur (19 Avril 2007)

l'épisode 17 , pas terrible , on patauge encore dans les flashbacks. ca manque d'action.
je sais pas si je suivrais la saison 4.


----------



## ederntal (19 Avril 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> (C'est quoi cette histoire de Becassin?)
> 
> Bon bref...  a y est je suis à jour et... euh oky on est bien pris par le suspense, il y a des retournements, je vois pas trop les réponses aux questions et surtout... je ne vois pas du tout où l'on va. Sans compter les nouvelles questions, genre:
> - Mais euh alors la fumée c'est quoi?
> ...



Toutes ces questions c'est un peu ce qui fait vivre la série.
C'est bizzar, sur internet j'entends 80% de critiques sur la saison 3, et parmis mes connaissances c'est l'inerse. Chaque saison il y a une ambiance différente, j'aime particulièrement celle qu'il y a en ce moment, je trouve que c'est créatif comme rarement.

L'épisode 16 est m'a scotché, je regarde le 17 ce soir.


----------



## brome (19 Avril 2007)

Ha, ces shippers... tout ce qui les intéresse, c'est que les héros fassent crac crac.   

Mais le docteur Shephard va devoir attendre encore un peu, je crois.


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Avril 2007)

Ben euh pourquoi pas de spoil?
Si on le masque un minimum...
L'idée quand j'ai lancé ce thread, c'était tout de même de pouvoir en parler sans s'entendre trop dire "sssshhhhh faut pas le dire je ne l'ai pas vu"...



A.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2007)

"si on le masque un minimum"&#8230; en l'occurrence, il n'&#233;tait pas masqu&#233;. Et c'est un d&#233;faut de croire que c'est au mod&#233;rateur de changer la couleur des phrases, corriger les fautes etc.


----------



## stephane6646 (20 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4242012 a dit:
			
		

> "si on le masque un minimum" en l'occurrence, il n'était pas masqué. Et c'est un défaut de croire que c'est au modérateur de changer la couleur des phrases, corriger les fautes etc.



Bonsoir, je suis désolé si j'ai "spoilé" mais je tiens à préciser que les infos citées puis supprimées sont disponibles sur un ensemble de sites (on tape "Lost" dans google ) disponibles en toute transparence. Donc les évènements dont je faisais référence sont déjà connus et discutés. Je ne faisais que de parler de choses connues. Et puis nos amis belges en sont à l'épisode 2 de la saison 3. S'ils viennent aussi donner des impressions sur des évènements connus (vus à la télé Belge et sur le net), seront-ils suspectés de "spoiler"?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2007)

Suspect&#233;s et effac&#233;s sans aucune autre forme de proc&#232;s.
Je r&#233;p&#232;te, c'est une simple question de respect pour les autres et de savoir-vivre. Si quelqu'un veut aller sur un site pour lire les spoilers des films qu'il aime qu'il y aille. Mais ici, ce n'est pas ce qu'on veut. C'est quand m&#234;me pas compliqu&#233; d'&#233;crire en blanc ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Avril 2007)

A la fin de la saison 5 l'ile prend feu et tout le monde meurt.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2007)

Avant ton troisi&#232;me anniversaire parmi nous, ton compte aura &#233;t&#233; effac&#233;.

Tu veux encore un spoil toi ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4243029 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux encore un spoil toi ?



Plutôt sur quelqu'un d'autre alors...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4243020 a dit:
			
		

> Suspect&#233;s et effac&#233;s sans aucune autre forme de proc&#232;s.
> Je r&#233;p&#232;te, c'est une simple question de respect pour les autres et de savoir-vivre. Si quelqu'un veut aller sur un site pour lire les spoilers des films qu'il aime qu'il y aille. Mais ici, ce n'est pas ce qu'on veut. C'est quand m&#234;me pas compliqu&#233; d'&#233;crire en blanc ?


Merci Backcat. Il y a effectivement des sites pour &#231;a, et c'est justement la raison pour laquelle je ne m'y rends pas.


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Merci Backcat. Il y a effectivement des sites pour ça, et c'est justement la raison pour laquelle je ne m'y rends pas.



Euh je maintiens: on peut toujours utiliser des informations type spoilers pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu l'épisode, faut juste la masquer.

A.


----------



## béné (22 Avril 2007)

barbidur a dit:


> l'épisode 17 , pas terrible , on patauge encore dans les flashbacks. ca manque d'action.
> je sais pas si je suivrais la saison 4.




Ai vu le S03E17 hier soir...Pour ma part, j'aime assez et je trouve que tout cela reste encore plausible...
Je brule de voir la suite donc...bon signe (bon, je sais, je suis pas une reference!!!:love: )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Euh je maintiens: on peut toujours utiliser des informations type spoilers pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu l'épisode, faut juste la masquer.
> 
> A.


Faut pas nous prendre pour des idiots non plus ! L&#224; on parle de la saison 3 qui je r&#233;p&#232;te n'est pas cens&#233;e passer en France. Et relis ce que j'ai &#233;crit s'il te pla&#238;t.


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4244097 a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas nous prendre pour des idiots non plus ! Là on parle de la saison 3 qui je répète n'est pas censée passer en France. Et relis ce que j'ai écrit s'il te plaît.




Ben justement je ne comprends pas trop ce que tu veux dire en fait... car ta première intervention c'est pour dire qu'il ne faut pas de spoil.
'fin bref pas très grave et si on revenant plutôt au sujet principal, Lost.
Ah non une dernière digression: je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi tu sors le vert du modo.  


Lost donc:

Ce 17ème épisode m'a un chouïa déçu. L'attitude de Des a trop vouloir que son songe se réalise avait quelque chose de pénible. Ce côté hésitant sans doute.
Encore un nouveau personnage? Pfff... bon on va voir, mais bon...  non finalement j'ai préféré le 16ème avec ce coup tordu à la fin: Alors, toujours méchante?

A.


----------



## F118I4 (25 Avril 2007)

Bonjour &#224; ts,
Moi aussi j' adore lost en particulier la saison 3.
Je me demande bien ce que Locke a fait comme march&#233; avec ben.
En plus on reste en suspend depuis qu' il(Locke) a vu son p&#232;re enferm&#233; ds l' ile.
Les autres on arriv&#233;s &#224; infiltrer Juliette chez les rescap&#233;s il pr&#233;pare trop un cout du suspence &#224; pr&#233;voir bientot.
Quand es ce qu' on va resoudre le myst&#232;re de la fum&#233; noir?!


----------



## PinkTurtle (26 Avril 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; ts,
> [&#8230;]



 heureusement que tu as suivi la conversation juste au dessus sur les spoilers ^^.
D&#233;peche toi de mettre tout &#231;a en blanc ou tu vas te faire.....:rose:

Je suis aussi la saison 3 en ce moment: elle est vraiment pas mal je trouve, bien plus int&#233;ressante que la 2! 


(Pas malin de citer&#8230; on voit deux fois le spoil du coup )


----------



## F118I4 (26 Avril 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; je ferai gaffe maintenant par contre je ne peux pas modifier mon ancien message(j' ai pas le bouton editer sur le message)


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Avril 2007)

Ooooh le retour d'une des plus vieilles théories!
Alors pour vous ils sont morts? Dans une autre dimension?
Et Mikhail? Vous l'expliquez comment son retour?
En tout cas, plus ça va plus j'adore Juliette et me demande jusqu'où va aller son double-jeu.

A.


----------



## dellys (30 Avril 2007)

Mouais,

Faire croire au peuple qu'on les a tous retrouv&#233;s morts, c'est un bon moyen pour &#233;viter qu'on ne les cherche... 
Un complot &#233;norme :mouais:

En tout cas &#231;a relance bien l'intrigue


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Mai 2007)

dellys a dit:


> En tout cas ça relance bien l'intrigue



Comme tu dis ça relance bien, mais Lost a toujours été bon pour les cliff à faire se balancer un ordinateur ou la télé par la fenêtre... 
Quant à ton hypothèse... bien sûr il y a ça... mais je serai un peu déçu que ce ne soit que ça... pas toi?

A.


----------



## dellys (1 Mai 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Quant à ton hypothèse... bien sûr il y a ça... mais je serai un peu déçu que ce ne soit que ça... pas toi?



Bah oui, mais j'en serais pas à la première déception


----------



## Eul Mulot (1 Mai 2007)

La saison 3 est repartie plut&#244;t bien, faut dire qu'apr&#232;s le plus ou moins "bide" ou "recul " de la saison 2, je connais nombre de personnes qui ont lach&#233; prise ( j'ai failli moi m&#234;me ), donc fallait se "rattraper" sur la saison 3.

SPOILER:

&#199;'est vraiment trop gros, trop &#233;norme leur petites &#233;tudes scientifiques men&#233;es entre autre sur les femmes enceintes, &#231;a me parait peut probable qu'il s'agisse uniquement de &#231;a, il va falloir vraiment un truc plus consistant pour pas que je r&#226;le !
Ensuite ce que j'attend avec impatience c'est de voir comment Juliet va tous les masteriser, suite au flash back que l'on a eu l'occasion de voir entre elle et Ben, avant le
 d&#233;part des autres pour une semaine. 

Pour ce qui est du comportement de Jack, je le trouve de plus en plus pitoyable, et j'esp&#232;re bien que notre bon vieux Sayd va remettre un peu tout ce beau monde &#224; sa place !
-------------


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Mai 2007)

Lost, épisode 20 de la 3ème saison, The man behind the curtain ou "Prends-toi ces révélations dans ta face et attends j'en rajoute une couche!" 

Pour autant je ne suis pas sûr que j'ai autant adoré que ça l'épisode. Mais bon reconnaissons que les flashbacks valent leur pesant de caouètes et que les nouvelles questions relancent bien l'intérêt.

Alors en vrac:
- Quelle est la véritable histoire de l'île? Qui sont ces "hostiles"? Quelle est leur histoire? Leur lien avec Dharma? 
- S'ils ont tué tout le monde, ont-ils fait croire à Dharma qu'ils étaient ceux qu'ils venaient de tuer?
- C'est quoi cette scène dans l'école avec les fusils et tout?
- Richard est-il le même homme aux cheveux longs que Ben rencontre dans la forêt?
- C'est quoi cette histoire de fantôme de la mère de Ben?
- Qui est Jacob? La silhouette de l'homme dans la chaise? Et si c'était Locke?
- Lost devient-elle une série fantastique?
- Locke est-il mort?
- Pourquoi ne voit-on pas plus Naomie?
Et j'en passe.... en tout cas, bon courage aux scénaristes pour expliquer tout en 51 épisodes... que ce soit avec ou sans fantastique...


A.


----------



## brome (11 Mai 2007)

Pour ta question 4, la réponse est : oui, c'est le même.


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Mai 2007)

brome a dit:


> Pour ta question 4, la réponse est : oui, c'est le même.



Le même acteur, oui!
Mais le même personnage?
Ça... comment expliquer qu'il n'ait pas vieilli? Ou que Ben devienne son chef?

A.


----------



## oZen (12 Mai 2007)

Adrienhb

Pour la question 5: je pense que c'est simplement l'espèce de monstre de fumée qui prend l'apparence de sa mère. On a vu quelques épisodes en arrière comment Mr eko se faisait berner en pensant que c'était son frère  Ce n'est que ma théorie...


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Mai 2007)

oZen a dit:


> Adrienhb
> 
> Pour la question 5:



Certes... mais on n'a rien vu qui laisse à pousse que ce soit bien la fumée qui prenne l'apparence de quelqu'un. Au mieux on a vu qu'elle peut faire apparaître des images du passée.... À voir...

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Mai 2007)

Sympa l'épisode... mais d'où Sayid sort-il ces plans? Et puis ce cable, ils auraient pas pu s'y intéresser avant??? Bref, sympa, surtout à la dernière minute en fait.

A.


----------



## oZen (20 Mai 2007)

Les plans proviennent très certainement de la station de la flamme, dans les sous sols.


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Mai 2007)

oZen a dit:


> Les plans proviennent très certainement de la station de la flamme, dans les sous sols.




Euh c'est laquelle déjà? Celle avec les écrans? Maintenant que tu me le dis, vi je crois me souvenir de Sayid prenant les plans...

A.


----------



## oZen (23 Mai 2007)

C'est la station avec le russe borgne, qui a un ordinateur avec un jeu d'echec pour communiquer avec on sait pas trop qui, et que y'a du C4 dans les sous sols, enfin bref celle là quoi: http://fr.lostpedia.com/wiki/Flamme. Sinon celle avec les écrans ca doit être la perle, même si y'a un mur d'écrans dans l'hydre aussi.


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Mai 2007)

oZen a dit:


> C'est



Aaah oui d'accord... en effet, pas faux.

Tiens on pourrait en parler pas mal du Russe.... 


A.


----------



## Eul Mulot (24 Mai 2007)

Parlons en encore plus aujourd'hui ! Pfiou, je sens que la saison 4 va être longue à attendre.
Le dernier épisode est tout à fait à peine croyab'e les gens, il se passe un tas de trucs de dingues, avec cette fois des flash back utiles et interesants !


----------



## oZen (24 Mai 2007)

Eul mulot: Bon je m'en vais mater les épisodes 22 et 23 voir de quoi il retourne     :love:


----------



## F118I4 (24 Mai 2007)

Eul Mulot quand tu parles de flash-back tu veux parler de flash-forward (projection dans le futur).
Dans ces flash-forward Jack va un enterrement mais de qui?Et pourquoi il a tellement envie de retourner sur l' ile?
Je pense que pour l' enterrement sa doit &#234;tre un rescap&#233; ou sa famille et pour retourner sur l' ile je sais pas peut &#234;tre c' est tellement une &#233;pave qu'il veut y retourner parce que sur l' ile il &#233;tait un leader.


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Mai 2007)

Raaah j'aurais pas dû venir... bon en même temps, j'avais déjà lu les spoilers... 

A.


----------



## oZen (25 Mai 2007)

Oh mon dieu !!!! Ca va vraiment être dur d'attendre ! ARG !


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Mai 2007)

Ouais, bon ben bof...

Bon déjà je n'aurais pas dû lire les spoilers... passons...

Quelques remarques en vrac:
- La maquillage ne va pas du tout à Kate!
- La mort de Charly est vraiment mais vraiment crétine. Il avait tout le temps de sortir de la cabine. Et non, non Des ne courrait pas pour revoir sa chérie, mais parce qu'il avait remarqué que Mike n'était plus là et qu'on tapait contre le hublot. Mais bon bref, je l'ai déjà dit, je le redis: cette mort est crétine!
- Quand j'ai vu le cercueil, c'est crétin mais j'ai pensé à Hugo. La largeur de la chose peut-être?
- Le réveil de Locke et le retour de Walt m'ont un peu énervé.
- M'énerve que tant de questions restent en suspens... pire semblent avoir été oubliées: les nombres, la fumée, la statut à 4 orteils, les yeux noirs et blancs... sans compter les explorateurs à l'un des pôles, Jacob, Walt... Un peu trop de choses ont été lancées pour... rien?


Sinon il y a au moins une scène très sympa: Hurley dans son van.
Et plus ça va, plus j'aime bien l'actrice/le personnage de Juliet.

A.


----------



## brome (26 Mai 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Eul Mulot quand tu parles de


La réponse à ta question est ici.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Hé c'est ce soir ! La saison 3 qui débute.


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Hé c'est ce soir ! La saison 3 qui débute.



Ouais, en deuxième partie de soirée juste derrière une rediffusion... Y a pas à dire, c'est top TF1... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Ne me dis rien, j'ai enregistr&#233; et je me les gardent au chaud ! 
H&#233; h&#233; ... vive le magn&#233;toscope.


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ne me dis rien, j'ai enregistré et je me les gardent au chaud !
> Hé hé ... vive le magnétoscope.



Tu pourras sauter les pubs du coup. Moins de temps de cerveau disponible pour coca.


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Hé c'est ce soir ! La saison 3 qui débute.



Alors comment as-tu trouvé l'intro?

Dans tous les cas, un seul conseil: surtout surtout surtout ne cherche *pas* à découvrir ce qui se passe dans le dernier épisode!
J'ai fait cette erreur et me suis gâché ce qui aurait pu être une belle surprise.
:hein:

Have fun, la saison met du temps à démarrer...

A.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Alors comment as-tu trouvé l'intro?
> 
> Dans tous les cas, un seul conseil: surtout surtout surtout ne cherche *pas* à découvrir ce qui se passe dans le dernier épisode!
> J'ai fait cette erreur et me suis gâché ce qui aurait pu être une belle surprise.
> ...



Pas encore vu, je patiente ...
Je suis du genre à m'en faire 6 à la suite, alors si ça démarre doucement c'est pas grave.


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Pas encore vu, je patiente ...
> Je suis du genre à m'en faire 6 à la suite, alors si ça démarre doucement c'est pas grave.



Dans ce cas, attends les 6 premiers qui sont sensés être une-mini-histoire-à-eux-tout-seuls (la dernière partie de la phrase est à lire très très vite! ). 
D'ailleurs, la suite est encore un peu lente...

A.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2007)

Bon ben voila mon avis à moi :

Cette saison est la meilleure des 3 ! Il y a du suspens, des réponses, de l'action du dialogue.......

Non vraiment j'ai beaucoup aimé surtout à partir du 6ème épisode (le début est un peu lent...)

Je trouve le dernier épisode très accrocheur surtout quand on voit Jack & Kate discuter et jack disant qu'ils n'auraient pas du partir..... énorme

Donc voila je me demande comment va finir la saison 4 ! Il n'y a bien que 4 saisons ??
Surtout j'aimerais une explication convaincante sur tous les secrets de l'ile :
- Qui est jacob ?
- C'est quoi ces monstres de fumées ?
- Le reste de la vie de Ben ?
- Ou est walter pendant tout le temps ?
- Qui est et pour qui travaille "naomie" ?
- Comment vas s'en sortir desmond ?
- Vraiment con que charlie se tue par contre.......
- L'explication sur les femmes enceintes ? bobard ? pas bobard ?


Enfin j'aimerais bien tout savoir 

Et surtout la série de chiffre que l'on nomme dans la saison 1 des centaines de fois ? le pourquoi de la station qui bippe et qu'il faut sauver ???


Mais dites moi tout !!


----------



## brome (10 Juillet 2007)

Non, pour le moment, ce sont six saisons qui sont prévues.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2007)

brome a dit:


> Non, pour le moment, ce sont six saisons qui sont prévues.




Affreux !! Je n'aurais donc pas la solution de l'énigme avant lon.........gtemps


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Juillet 2007)

Bienvenue!  



Pharmacos a dit:


> Affreux !! Je n'aurais donc pas la solution de l'énigme avant lon.........gtemps



D'autant que chaque saison commencera en janvier, février....



Pharmacos a dit:


> Cette saison est la meilleure des 3 ! Il y a du suspens, des réponses, de l'action du dialogue.......



Perso ça reste la première: pleine de découvertes, de rebondissements et surtout de promesses.
Là pour la 3ème (voir la 2ème d'ailleurs)... j'ai vu des épisodes correctes, des éléments dévoilés mais dont je me demande comment ils vont être justifiés par la suite et surtout la grande spécialité de Lost, des cliffhangers à se taper la tête contre les murs. Mais ça ne représente que quelques secondes de chaque épisode...




Pharmacos a dit:


> Non vraiment j'ai beaucoup aimé surtout à partir du 6ème épisode (le début est un peu lent...)



Et tu es gentil quand tu dis "un peu"... 




Pharmacos a dit:


> Je trouve le dernier épisode très accrocheur



Là pour celui-là, j'ai fait la grosse bêtise de lire les spoilers... je le regrette. C'est vrai que l'idée est bonne et ce qu'on voit de Jack, soulève pleins de questions: Qui est dans le cercueil? Commment sont-ils arrivés là? Avec qui est Kate? Où est... flûte c'est quoi déjà le nom de la blonde qui sort avec Jack sur l'île? Et j'en passe... en attendant il y a encore trop de questions en suspens avant d'en créer d'autres.





Pharmacos a dit:


> Enfin j'aimerais bien tout savoir
> 
> Et surtout la série de chiffre



Tout pareil.

Un mot sur Charlie, sa mort est vraiment crétine... il aurait pas pu sortir et fermer la porte???


A.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2007)

Pour Charlie, il aurait pu sortir mais vu qu'il voulait que claire soit sauvé ! il n'a pas voulu changer le destin !!! et donc il est mort.......je l'aimais bien ce charlie....

Sinon je pense que kate est avec sawyer  ben on arrete pas une belle aventure ! jack s'en mort les doigts à coup sur !

Je pense que juliet a du rester avec ben. ou bien c'est elle qui est dans le cercueil et là jack est vraiment tout seul.

Mais il faut prendre en compte que ce n'est pas le bateau de penny qui est là pour les sauver ! mais alors qui ????

J'ai bien aimé le coup du pass gratos pour prendre l'avion avec jack qui dit : "je prend l'avion toutes les semaines en essayant de me cracher"


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Juillet 2007)

Pour Charlie, je pense qu'il est vraiment cr&#233;tin au moins sur ce coup!

Pour Kate, l&#224; c'est s&#251;r c'est Jack qui a &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;tin. M&#234;me si Juliet (merci!)a son charme, Kate, c'est Kate! :love:

Juliet dans le cercueil? En voil&#224; une bonne id&#233;e! Et &#231;a expliquerait la salle vide! Pas b&#234;te du tout !

Qui? Oui commence a y avoir un peu trop d'intervenants: Les losties, les tailies (qui sont plus trop nombreux, mais bizarre d'avoir fait r&#233;apparaitre l'h&#244;tesse et s'arr&#234;ter l&#224, les others, les Dharma, Penny, les pas Penny... j'en oublie non?

Un pass gratos? Fl&#251;te j'avais pas not&#233; ce passage... mais vrai qu'il est p&#244; bien not' chtit Jack. D'ailleurs... Kate, le maquillage &#231;a lui va pas terrible.

A.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2007)

Moi aussi je préfère Kate nature :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:

Juliet je la vois bien dans un cercueil toute seule mais c'est vrai que c'est bizzare......

SInon mon pauv' charlie 

D'ailleurs que vont devenir tous les autres.....said ? jin & sun ? le bébé ? claire ? enfin ça va être de la folie de leur inventer une nouvelle vie !

Sinon jack dit "qu'ils n'auraient pas du" donc peut être que seuls quelque uns ont quittés l'ile ou bien il y a quelque chose qui les retien et qu'ils veulent y retourner !

Et quid de John lock ? il est devenu un hostile'others ??

Ca va être long à attendre la suite.......


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Juillet 2007)

Ca va être long à attendre la suite.......[/QUOTE]


Comprends pas ce qui serait bizarre? Et puis oui bien sûr qu'elle serait seule dans le cercueil. Ce que je dis, c'est qu'il ne serait pas étonnant que personne ne soit venu à l'enterrement.

Je renonce à deviner ce que chacun devient!

Ce que tu dis suite aux propos de Jack circule sur les forums Lost...

Locke? Trop bizarre sur la fin je trouve...


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2007)

Oui mais je n'ai vraiment pas le courage de chercher des spoilers  ou des suppositions sur ce qu'il est advenu ou ce qu'il va advenir....

Je laisse courir mon imagination et puis on verra la saison suivante


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je laisse courir mon imagination et puis on verra la saison suivante



Alors elle a de quoi s'amuser, car quand on repense à toutes les pistes qui ont été ouvertes...
Tiens... les cadavres dans la grotte par exemple? (bon ok on peut peut-être les rattacher au pied à quatre orteils)... ou ce coup de l'il noir et de l'il blanc... sans parler, comme tu le rappelais, des nombres!!!! et j'en oublie!  Tiens tu avais vu la silhouette de Jacop dans la cabane?

A.


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juillet 2007)

Non je n'avais pas vu la silhouette de jacob ! je pensais que c'était ben qui avait des petits pouvoirs !!

Mais ce ben ment tellement qu'on ne sait pas ce qui va se passer ou ce qui s'est passé !

Mais bon ça m'étonnerai fort que tous les gens rentre chez eux et reprennent leur vie comme si de rien n'était !
Ils doivent tous ressembler un peu à jack.....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2007)

Je trouve les épisodes de la saison 3 diffusée actuellement sur TF1 pour l'instant plus intéressants que ceux de la saison 2 qui avaient tendance à tourner au délayage.


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Je trouve les épisodes de la saison 3 diffusée actuellement sur TF1 pour l'instant plus intéressants que ceux de la saison 2 qui avaient tendance à tourner au délayage.




La saison 3 est de loin bien meilleure que la 2


----------



## brome (11 Juillet 2007)

Pour les nombres, la réponse a été donnée lors du petit jeu "The Lost Experience" organisé l'année dernière.

Faites une recherche sur "Valenzetti" dans Lostpedia, ou même sur Google.


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juillet 2007)

brome a dit:


> Pour les nombres, la réponse a été donnée lors du petit jeu "The Lost Experience" organisé l'année dernière.
> 
> Faites une recherche sur "Valenzetti" dans Lostpedia, ou même sur Google.



Je viens d'aller voir !
Mais c'est une connerie ou quoi ??

C'est une théorie à 2 franc six sous ??


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Non je n'avais




Tention l&#224; on le voit. Bon ok faut faire un arr&#234;t sur image, mais on voit bel et bien la silhouette de Jacob dans son rocking chair.
Donc l&#224; Ben n'a pas menti.




Pharmacos a dit:


> Ils doivent



L'est tout de m&#234;me bien frapp&#233; notre bon Jack..........!



Pharmacos a dit:


> Je viens d'aller voir !
> Mais c'est une connerie ou quoi ??
> 
> C'est une th&#233;orie &#224; 2 franc six sous ??



Pareil! 


A.


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Je trouve les épisodes de la saison 3 diffusée actuellement sur TF1 pour l'instant plus intéressants que ceux de la saison 2 qui avaient tendance à tourner au délayage.




Perso les premiers épisodes m'ont vraiment laissé sur ma fin... À voir toute l'infrastructure des Autres sans y trouver un sens... cette route, piste où travaillent Sawyer et Kate... quel est son intérêt?

Mouais... enfin la suite est mieux je trouve.
Tu nous diras ce que tu en penses?

A.


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Perso les premiers épisodes m'ont vraiment laissé sur ma fin... À voir  quel est son intérêt?
> 
> Mouais... enfin la suite est mieux je trouve.
> Tu nous diras ce que tu en penses?
> ...



D'ailleurs à ce propos l'esquive de juliet ! "pour les petits hommes vert" puis disant qu'à elle non plus on lui dit pas tout !!!

Mais peut être un coup de ben ! pour occuper le monde


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> D'ailleurs à ce propos



Euuuuh... me souviens plus... :rose:

A.


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Juillet 2007)

Je était en train de me dire sur la dernière partie du "season final", si tout nétait pas finalement que la mise en image des flashs de Desmond. Peut-être nont-ils pas encore quitté lîle :mouais:


----------



## kisco (13 Juillet 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Je était en train de me dire sur la dernière partie du "season final",                          :mouais:


cette idée me paraît tout à fait plausible !

allez courage, plus que 6-7 mois d'attente


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Juillet 2007)

kisco a dit:


> allez courage, plus que 6-7 mois d'attente



Ouais... 6-7 mois... :hein:

Raahhhh, ça va être long!!! :mouais: 
(bah, je me passerais les nerfs, sur les séries qui reprennent en septembre!


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Juillet 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Je était en train de me dire sur la dernière partie du "season final",  :mouais:




Ca pourrait être ça ! Intéressant comme théorie, je n'y avais pas pensé


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ca pourrait être ça ! Intéressant comme théorie, je n'y avais pas pensé



Oui, mais cela ne corresponderait pas trop à ceux qu'il a eus avant... qui semblaient très liés à Charly.

A.


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Juillet 2007)

C'est vrai que ça ferait un long, long flash


----------



## F118I4 (19 Janvier 2008)

la saison 4 va débuté aux U.S sur Abc dans 12 jours épisode 1_"The Beginning of the End_" (Le Début de la fin).

J' ai trop hâte!!!!!J' espère que le premier épisode de la saison 4 sera comme le premier de la saison 3 c.a.d. avec des révélations.

Par contre la saison 4 comporte que 8 épisodes (pour l' instant) au lieu de 16 à cause de la grève des scénariste.J' ai vu sur le net que peut être les 8 derniers épisodes de la saison 4 pourrait être rattaché à la saison 5 donc dans un an.


----------



## Gwen (20 Janvier 2008)

C'est pas peut être, c'est sur, cette saison sera courte


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2008)

Je comprends plus rien, le dernier épisode de la saison 3 prévoyait une fin du moins sur l'île ...


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Janvier 2008)

gwen a dit:


> C'est pas peut être, c'est sur, cette saison sera courte



Comme heroes saison 2. 



odré a dit:


> Je comprends plus rien, le dernier épisode de la saison 3 prévoyait une fin du moins sur l'île ...



je ne comprends pas ton post... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2008)

J'ai crut comprendre qu'ils avaient fait trop d'épisodes lors de la dernière saison et donc qu'ils prévoyaient une ultime saison avec les épisodes restants, une sorte de moitié de saison finissant la série ...
Je croyais que tout était bouclé, plus qu'à visionner, alors du coup la grève des scénaristes je suis perdue, là, hum, je comprends plus


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Janvier 2008)

odré a dit:


> J'ai crut comprendre qu'ils avaient fait trop d'épisodes lors de la dernière saison et donc qu'ils prévoyaient une ultime saison avec les épisodes restants, une sorte de moitié de saison finissant la série ...
> Je croyais que tout était bouclé, plus qu'à visionner, alors du coup la grève des scénaristes je suis perdue, là, hum, je comprends plus



En fait, il avait prévu  3 saison de plus, mais plus courte que les trois première.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2008)

1er épisode dans 3 jours


----------



## F118I4 (28 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 1er épisode dans 3 jours


Oui je suis impatient si tout va bien on aura l' épisode 1 en VOSTFR vendredi ou samedi pour le regarder tranquillement pdt le week-end.


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Janvier 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 1er épisode dans 3 jours



8 épisodes ça va être court...


----------



## F118I4 (4 Février 2008)

J' ai vu ce week-end l' épisode 00 (c' est résumé des 3 saisons précédentes) et l' épisode  01:
J' ai été un peu déçu par l' épisode 01 parceque je m' attendais à mieux enfin d' après ce que j' ai lu et vu (spoiler + photos ) sur l' épisode 2 il y aura beaucoup de révélations dans l' épisode 2 et surtout la confirmation ou non de certaines théories sur Lost.
Ce qui m' a le plus intrigué dans l' épisode 1 c' est :
-le gars qui se fait passé pour un avocat et qui demande à s' entretenir avec  Hurley dans le centre psychiatrique (dans le flash futur) enfin ce gars était louche à mort!
-Et pourquoi ils sont que 6 à revenir de l' ile?dans le flash futur quand Hurley dit:"je suis un des 6 rescapés du vol Oceanic.


----------



## kisco (4 Février 2008)

J'ai aussi été un peu déçu par le 01, n'ayant quasi rien de neuf, juste de quoi augmenter la tension des 2 dernières minutes de la dernière saison.
Quand vient la suite ? C'est programmé tous les jeudis ?


----------



## F118I4 (4 Février 2008)

kisco a dit:


> vient la suite ? C'est programmé tous les jeudis ?


Oui tous les jeudis et t' inquiète pas l' épisode 2 est vraiment prometteur.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Février 2008)

Comme vous deux j'ai été un peu decu par ce premier épisode, je m'attendais a des réponses...

Si le deux en contient, ca sera pas trop tot


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

L'épisode 00, comme son nom l'indique est fait pour rappeler les évènements de la saison précédente, il me semble.


----------



## Jellybass (8 Février 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> J' ai vu ce week-end l' épisode 00 (c' est résumé des 3 saisons précédentes) et l' épisode  01:
> J' ai été un peu déçu par l' épisode 01 parceque je m' attendais à mieux enfin d' après ce que j' ai lu et vu (spoiler + photos ) sur l' épisode 2 il y aura beaucoup de révélations dans l' épisode 2 et surtout la confirmation ou non de certaines théories sur Lost.
> Ce qui m' a le plus intrigué dans l' épisode 1 c' est...



Très intriguant en effet. On sait aussi que (spoiler) :modo:  parmi les 6 comptent Jack, Hurley et Kate (d'après le dernier épisode de la saison 3). On peut supposer que Locke est resté sur l'île, et on sait aussi que pour une raison ou pour une autre, Jack va finir par vouloir y revenir (cf. fin de la saison 3, où il essaie de convaincre Kate qu'ils doivent y retourner. Je le trouve très bien ce premier épisode !


----------



## F118I4 (8 Février 2008)

Jellybass a dit:


> Je le trouve très bien ce premier épisode !


Bah attends de voir l' épisode 02 tu vas devenir fou (on apprendra vraiment pas mal de choses) et il y a aussi un truc dans l' épisode 03 qui sera dévoilé (dans le Flash Futur) et là tu seras vraiment surpris enfin j' en dis pas plus...
Enfin moi je préfère regardé ça tranquillement ce week-end. 
La saison 04 va être terrible dommage qu' on a que 8 épisodes.

Edit: enfin peut être 14 ou lieu de 16 épisodes finalement puisque la grève des scénaristes est peut être terminé selon Michael Eisner (l&#8217;ex PDG des studios Disney) enfin c' est pas encore SUR.
Je pense qu' on pourrait avoir les 6 épisodes restants cette été ou à la rentré de septembre.
Source: http://www.lost-island.net/


----------



## Caddie Rider (9 Février 2008)

C'est drôle car moi j'ai adoré l'épisode 1 !!! (peut être parce que Lost me manquait  )

Sinon, l'épisode 2 apporte pas mal de chose, mais je dois dire que je comprends plus grand chose... -->Ben sait pas mal de chose. Quid de Walt ?? Ils sont passés où lui et son père ? JAck veut retourner sur l'île pk ?? 

Bref beaucoup de questions...


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Février 2008)

Lost : la saison 4 comportera finalement 13 épisodes.


----------



## stephane6646 (19 Février 2008)

J'ai vu les trois premiers épisodes de la saison 4: que dire? SUBLIMES!!!  J'apprécie le concept "passé, présent futur"... A la fin du dernier épisode de la saison 2, je me suis demandé qui était le perso dont mattew fox se rendait aux obseques? que dire de plus...


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Février 2008)

eh ben, il y a du mal de fait...


----------



## stephane6646 (22 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> eh ben, il y a du mal de fait...



 C'est-à-dire?


----------



## molgow (23 Février 2008)

Je viens de regarder l'épisode 4 et je l'ai trouvé un peu décevant. On y apprend rien de très intéressant à mon goût. Et vous, qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## F118I4 (23 Février 2008)

J' ai adoré l' épisode 2 (sur le groupe de naomi) et l' épisode 3 sur Sayid (c' est l' un de mes perso préféré) on apprend qu' il a fait un marché avec le très riche Ben et qu' il travaille pour lui (Sayid tue des gens pour Ben enfin il fait le sale boulot).Sans s' oublier le détail qui tue les 31 secondes de décalage entre l' ile et le monde ça va joué son importance un jour ou l' autre.



molgow a dit:


> Je viens de regarder l'épisode 4 et je l'ai trouvé un peu décevant. On y apprend rien de très intéressant à mon goût. Et vous, qu'en pensez-vous ?



L' épisode 4 est décevant même si on apprend qu' Aron vivra avec Kate dans le futur donc soit elle (la mère de Aron "claire") est resté dans l' ile soit elle est morte.


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Février 2008)

laissez tomber l'affaire, l'épisode 5 est pire et dans le 6 non seulement ils touchent le fond mais trouvent encore le moyen de creuser


----------



## molgow (24 Février 2008)

Les épisodes ne sont pas encore sortis ! Comment peux-tu dire ça ?


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Février 2008)

molgow a dit:


> Les épisodes ne sont pas encore sortis ! Comment peux-tu dire ça ?



Il habite à Hollywood


----------



## johnlocke2342 (24 Février 2008)

La bande-annonce du 5 annonce quelque chose de sympa.
Sinon, personne ne sait quand Michael et Walt reviendraient sur l'île?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

Cool. je viens donc d'apprendre qu'ils en étaient partis&#8230;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Cool. je viens donc d'apprendre qu'ils en étaient partis&#8230;


Ouf, je ne sais pas qui sont ces gars-là.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (24 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Cool. je viens donc d'apprendre qu'ils en étaient partis


Je n'ai pas dit ça!


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Février 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas dit ça!


 A moins qu'ils aient le pouvoir de se dédoubler je vois comment ils ne pouvaient pas être partis


----------



## PommeQ (24 Février 2008)

molgow a dit:


> Les épisodes ne sont pas encore sortis ! Comment peux-tu dire ça ?



Je serai interessé de savoir moi aussi


----------



## F118I4 (24 Février 2008)

PommeQ a dit:


> Je serai interessé de savoir moi aussi


Si tu veux savoir l' histoire jusqu' à l' épisode 8 il a des spoilers bien fait sur le site de DarkUFO , lostpedia etc..(darkUFO disposait et dispose toujours d' informations détaillées sur les 8 épisodes).


----------



## PommeQ (25 Février 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Si tu veux savoir l' histoire jusqu' à l' épisode 8 il a des spoilers bien fait sur le site de DarkUFO , lostpedia etc..(darkUFO disposait et dispose toujours d' informations détaillées sur les 8 épisodes).



Il y a des infos mais de la a faire un commentaire sur le 5 et 6 ...


----------



## F118I4 (25 Février 2008)

PommeQ a dit:


> Il y a des infos mais de la a faire un commentaire sur le 5 et 6 ...


Bah le dernier spoilers que j' ai lu était de 2 pages sur l' épisode 4.
DarkUFO met à disposition sur son site des spoilers très détaillés quelques jours avant la diffusion.

Tu m' as pas l' air convaincu alors je t' engage à lire le spoiler très détaillé de l' épisode 4 sur ce lien: http://www.lost-forum.fr/viewtopic.php?t=3006


----------



## PommeQ (25 Février 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Bah le dernier spoilers que j' ai lu était de 2 pages sur l' épisodes 4.
> DarkUFO met à disposition sur son site des spoilers très détaillés quelques jours avant la diffusion.
> 
> Tu m' as pas l' air convaincu alors je t' engage à lire le spoiler très détaillé de l' épisode 4 sur ce lien: http://www.lost-forum.fr/viewtopic.php?t=3006



Oui ... je suis d'accord avec toi mais je n'ai rien trouvé sur 5 et 6 comme semble le laisser penser Sindanárië un peu plus haut dans le fil


----------



## F118I4 (25 Février 2008)

PommeQ a dit:


> Oui ... je suis d'accord avec toi mais je n'ai rien trouvé sur 5 et 6 comme semble le laisser penser Sindanárië un peu plus haut dans le fil


Oui tu as raison tout dépend de l' épisode après si on a plus ou moins d' info.
Il parait que l' épisode 7 est super par contre j' ai aussi l' impression que l' épisode 5 et 6 vont être pas terrible (pas beaucoup d' infos) enfin...


----------



## PommeQ (25 Février 2008)

Il faut attendre ... attendre ... 

c'est le principe frustrant qui anime ce type de série


----------



## stephane6646 (1 Mars 2008)

Vu l'épisode 5: c'est à la fois "fantastique" et très émouvant... Cette saison est encore meilleure que le précédente...


----------



## johnlocke2342 (1 Mars 2008)

Oui, en effet, excellent épisode. On comprend enfin avec précision ce qui est arrivé à Desmond à l'explosion de la trappe dans la saison 3!


----------



## F118I4 (2 Mars 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Vu l'épisode 5: c'est à la fois "fantastique" et très émouvant... Cette saison est encore meilleure que le précédente...



Oui c 'est exactement ça. 



johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Oui, en effet, excellent épisode. On comprend enfin avec précision ce qui est arrivé à Desmond à l'explosion de la trappe dans la saison 3!



Oui , moi aussi j' ai bien aimé cet épisode , il est terrible!


@PommeQ : Si tu veux des spoilers pour l' épisode 6 et 7 vas sur ce lien: http://lostpedia.com/wiki/Season_4/spoilers


----------



## PommeQ (2 Mars 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Oui c 'est exactement ça.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Episode 5 passionnant et émouvant ... un des meilleurs !


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Mars 2008)

PommeQ a dit:


> Episode 5 passionnant et émouvant ... un des meilleurs !



+1


----------



## stephane6646 (2 Mars 2008)

Sans rien spoiler (je fais attention), on comprend mieux l'environnement de cette île... Je dirai que cet épisode 5 est une clé indispensable pour la compréhension de l'histoire...
Franchement, chapeau aux scénaristes


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Mars 2008)

Et dire qu'il y a pas longtemps, on disait Lost au bout du rouleau... 

Elle me plait cette saison! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Comme les autres avant d'ailleurs. J'ai le rythme de cette série.  )


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Mars 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Et dire qu'il y a pas longtemps, on disait Lost au bout du rouleau...
> 
> Elle me plait cette saison!
> 
> ...



Oui elle est beaucoup mieux que la saison 2.....


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Mars 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui elle est beaucoup mieux que la saison 2.....



Bah moi, elle me plaisait bien cette deuxième saison. 

ce n'était pas vraiment des épisodes qui allait à cent à l'heure, mais cette narration plutôt lente remplit de flashback me convenait bien.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (3 Mars 2008)

Personnellement, j'avais adoré l'intrigue du bouton...


----------



## NED (3 Mars 2008)

Moi j'ai lâhé l'affaire, ca me saoûle, ca n'avance pas...ca tourne en rond je trouve.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mars 2008)

J'ai arrêté à la saison 2. Bien m'en a pris. 

Lost aurait pu être culte&#8230;*si elle avait su s'arrêter.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (4 Mars 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'ai arrêté à la saison 2. Bien m'en a pris.
> 
> Lost aurait pu être culte*si elle avait su s'arrêter.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. C'est une série culte pour beaucoup de gens (dont moi! ). Justement, ils ont dit depuis longtemps qu'ils ne voulaient pas faire ressembler cette série à X-files, ou d'autres séries foirées parce qu'elles devenaient trop longue, et donc qu'il n'y aurait que 5 saisons, 6 maximum.
Finalement, ils ont tout planifié et la série durera 6 saisons, avec à la base 16 épisodes seulement dans les saisons 4, 5 et 6. Finalement, il y en aura 8 dans la 4, 24 dans la 5 et 16 dans la 6 à cause de la grève.


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Mars 2008)

Laisse tomber, Ed il y comprend rien.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mars 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. C'est une série culte pour beaucoup de gens (dont moi! ). Justement, ils ont dit depuis longtemps qu'ils ne voulaient pas faire ressembler cette série à X-files, ou d'autres séries foirées parce qu'elles devenaient trop longue, et donc qu'il n'y aurait que 5 saisons, 6 maximum.
> Finalement, ils ont tout planifié et la série durera 6 saisons, avec à la base 16 épisodes seulement dans les saisons 4, 5 et 6. Finalement, il y en aura 8 dans la 4, 24 dans la 5 et 16 dans la 6 à cause de la grève.



4 de trop.  



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Laisse tomber, Ed il y comprend rien.



Toi, ta bouche.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (4 Mars 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> 4 de trop.



Et tu voulais quoi? Une série qui devient culte avec seulement 1 épisode? 
X-Files a beaucoup déçu, et d'après ce qu'on m'a dit dessus, à la fin de la série, on n'a toujours aucune réponse. Malgré tout, c'est une série culte!
Star-Trek, série culte par excellence (y'en a même qui ont appris à parler le Klingon), a généré 5 séries dérivées de plusieurs saisons chacune (d'après Wikipédia; je n'ai vu aucun épisode de cette série).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mars 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Et tu voulais quoi? Une série qui devient culte avec seulement 1 épisode?
> X-Files a beaucoup déçu, et d'après ce qu'on m'a dit dessus, à la fin de la série, on n'a toujours aucune réponse. Malgré tout, c'est une série culte!
> Star-Trek, série culte par excellence (y'en a même qui ont appris à parler le Klingon), a généré 5 séries dérivées de plusieurs saisons chacune (d'après Wikipédia; je n'ai vu aucun épisode de cette série).


En critiquant Lost, je ne m'attaque pas à toi. 
Pour répondre au titre du thread, _I'm not lost anymore, but I was_. 

X-files? Super série tout comme Star Trek. Sauf que pour l'une et l'autre, il est possible de regarder un épisode sans avoir nécessairement vu les autres. Ce n'est pas le cas de Lost, et c'est ce que je lui reproche. C'est long, trop long et très impliquant. 
Et puis, il existe de très bonnes séries qui n'ont pas duré plus de 2 ou 3 saisons. Non?


----------



## sc3fab (4 Mars 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et puis, il existe de très bonnes séries qui n'ont pas duré plus de 2 ou 3 saisons. Non?



Supercopter :mouais: 


Airwolf is back  :affraid:


----------



## F118I4 (4 Mars 2008)

sc3fab a dit:


> Supercopter :mouais:
> 
> 
> Airwolf is back  :affraid:



Bah moi j' ai bien aimé la série "un agent très secret" (Now and again) 1 saison et "le Fugitif 2000" (The fugitive) 1 saison un remake.Ces séries se sont arrêtées faute d' audience.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

Le prisonnier (17 épisodes) mais il me semble que c'est l'acteur principal qui a produit les derniers épisodes et y a du coup donné une fin ...
Mais pareil, tu me mets un épisode du prisonnier comme ça, j'y comprends rien 

Perso j'attends toujours que les saisons de LOST sortent en DVD


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mars 2008)

Le frelon vert? Comment ça y'a que moi qui adore?


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Mars 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le frelon vert? Comment ça y'a que moi qui adore?



Non, surement que _Baygon_ adore aussi.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (4 Mars 2008)

Ed, j'avais bien compris que tu ne t'attaquais pas directement à moi.
Mais, ce que j'aime justement dans LOST, c'est cette continuité, ca me donne l'impression de regarder un super bon film pendant près d'une journée (la durée d'une saison).
Pour les séries cultes à 2 ou 3 saisons, je n'ai pas d'exemple en tête...


----------



## anthoprotic (8 Mars 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. C'est une série culte pour beaucoup de gens (dont moi! ). Justement, ils ont dit depuis longtemps qu'ils ne voulaient pas faire ressembler cette série à X-files, ou d'autres séries foirées parce qu'elles devenaient trop longue, et donc qu'il n'y aurait que 5 saisons, 6 maximum.
> Finalement, ils ont tout planifié et la série durera 6 saisons, avec à la base 16 épisodes seulement dans les saisons 4, 5 et 6. Finalement, il y en aura 8 dans la 4, 24 dans la 5 et 16 dans la 6 à cause de la grève.




D'où tient tu ça? Quand commencera la 5ième saison? Je ne pourrai pas me passer de LOST très longtemps, déjà que je peine à attendre 1 semaines


----------



## johnlocke2342 (8 Mars 2008)

http://fr.lostpedia.com


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Mars 2008)

Non mais la fin de l'épisode 6: 

_ "See you guys at dinner" _

 :love:


----------



## johnlocke2342 (9 Mars 2008)

Lol, y'a pire quand meme dans cet episode!


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Mars 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Lol, y'a pire quand meme dans cet episode!



Plus marrant je crois pas, mais j'aime beaucoup Juliette du coup.


----------



## stephane6646 (9 Mars 2008)

je ne veux pas spoiler... donc je choisis bien mes mots... Mais il y  a une scène dans cet épisode 6 où Juliette est très bien mise en valeur et qui rappelle une scène culte du cinéma d'espionnage, "no"?


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Mars 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> je ne veux pas spoiler... donc je choisis bien mes mots... Mais il y  a une scène dans cet épisode 6 où Juliette est très bien mise en valeur et qui rappelle une scène culte du cinéma d'espionnage, "no"?



Si ça a un rapport avec un _doc' "007"_, je serait bien en peine de trouver la référence vu le peu d'intérêt que je porte à cette saga. :rose:


----------



## stephane6646 (9 Mars 2008)

oui c'est ça, un "doc" 007... à un moment juliette me rappelle ursula andress...


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Mars 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> oui c'est ça, un "doc" 007... à un moment juliette me rappelle ursula andress...



P't***!!!! C'est vrai!!!! Comment j'ai pu oublier ça!!!! :mouais:

Merci pour le rafraichissement de mémoire!


----------



## stephane6646 (12 Mars 2008)

Je ne sais pas si c'est voulu ou non, mais j'ai trouvé que c'était évident...  Elle est bien jolie cette juliette....


----------



## oohTONY (12 Mars 2008)

Scène refaite dans un plus récent Bond :





Vivement samedi que je vois la suite 

((en attendant 'Skins' fait' l'affaire ))


----------



## stephane6646 (13 Mars 2008)

oui!!!!!!!! exact!!! je me dis qu'ils ont dû le faire exprès, c'est sûr!! cette nuit c'est le 7eme épisode déjà... ça passe trop vite 
J'ai vraiment un faible pour juliette...ahhh:love::love::love::love: mais il est vrai qu'Halle Berry ne me déplaît pas et cette scene du james bond est un clin d'oeil à docteur no...


----------



## stephane6646 (15 Mars 2008)

Episode 7: POWERFUL!!!!!
Quel est celui qui a dit qu'il ne se passait rien?? Cette 4ème série est la meilleure


----------



## anthoprotic (15 Mars 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Episode 7: POWERFUL!!!!!
> Quel est celui qui a dit qu'il ne se passait rien?? Cette 4ème série est la meilleure




Pas encore visionné, je pourrai vous en dire plus ce soir (heure canada) :love:


----------



## johnlocke2342 (17 Mars 2008)

VIVEMENT LE PROCHAIN (et les autres un mois après  )


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Mars 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> VIVEMENT LE PROCHAIN (et les autres un mois après  )



Ils vont faire une pause???


----------



## johnlocke2342 (21 Mars 2008)

Ouais, mais c'est mieux que d'attendre une année entière pour voir l'épisode 9, comme c'était prévu à la base à cause de la grève.
EDIT: D'après la bande-annonce de l'épisode 9, il faudra attendre le 24 avril pour l'épisode 9. 
Sinon, je viens de voir le 8. Super, on apprend plusieurs faits importants, et comme le disaient les spoilers, la fin est horrible...


----------



## stephane6646 (21 Mars 2008)

Pas vu le 9 encore.... sais tu combien d'épisodes seront diffusés à partir du 24 avril?


----------



## stephane6646 (22 Mars 2008)

Ce n'etait pas le 9 mais l'épisode 8... Que dire?? POWERFUL!!! Franchement c'est la meilleure saison... Maintenant il faut attendre le 24 avril prochain


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Mars 2008)

Elle fera combien d'épisodes cette saison finalement? 

Il me donne 13 épisodes Wikipedia. C'est pas ce qui était prévu avant la grève?


----------



## estomak (24 Mars 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Elle fera combien d'épisodes cette saison finalement?
> 
> Il me donne 13 épisodes Wikipedia. C'est pas ce qui était prévu avant la grève?



14 selon imedias.
sinon je pense qu'il y'a des incohérences, exemple on entend plus jamais parler du dharma project, plus de monstres non plus.


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> 14 selon imedias.
> sinon je pense qu'il y'a des incohérences, exemple on entend plus jamais parler du dharma project, plus de monstres non plus.



Pas sur. Ils doivent toujours y penser vu qu'ils ont fait une petite récap' de quelques minutes ou tout ça est bien indiqué. Comme les statues aux orteils manquants etc. 

Je pense que d'ici la fin de la série on aura des réponses.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (26 Mars 2008)

D'après lostpedia, et une interview des producteurs, c'est 13 épisodes qu'il y aura au final.


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Mars 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> D'après lostpedia, et une interview des producteurs, c'est 13 épisodes qu'il y aura au final.



Ok, il n'y a plus qu'a attendre avril.


----------



## stephane6646 (27 Mars 2008)

Je suis d'accord: rien n'est perdu concernant "les monstres" de l'île et le dharma project  Le dernier épisode a laissé à la fin quelques interrogations intéressantes  Vivement Avril


----------



## johnlocke2342 (12 Avril 2008)

D'après le site lostpedia, un 14e épisode aurait été tourné. Il ne manque plus que l'approbation d'ABC...


----------



## johnlocke2342 (13 Avril 2008)

EDIT: ca y est, c'est officiel! Season finale de 3 HEURES avec le 12 et les 13 et 14 la semaine suivante!!! :love: 
Je n'ai pas le courage de me lever pour me voir dans la glace, mais je dois ressembler à ça.








En attendant, ca vous dit que l'on partage des hypothèses perso sur la suite des aventures de nos compagnons d'infortune?


----------



## stephane6646 (13 Avril 2008)

voilà une bonne nouvelle!!!!!


----------



## johnlocke2342 (14 Avril 2008)

Je viens de lire la liste des révélations que l'on aura sur cette fin de saison... c'est du lourd, avec plein de réponses, comme par exemple qui sera dans le cercueil, comment Ben s'est-il fait attraper par Rousseau, et ce que font les Autres hors de l'île?

Un 2e trailer pour le 4x09 est aussi sorti, il me fait bien plus envie que le précédent:
[youtube]<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/S388zhNvD-Q&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/S388zhNvD-Q&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Avril 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Je viens de lire la liste des révélations que l'on aura sur cette fin de saison... c'est du lourd, avec plein de réponses, comme par exemple qui sera dans le cercueil, comment Ben s'est-il fait attraper par Rousseau, et ce que font les Autres hors de l'île?
> 
> Un 2e trailer pour le 4x09 est aussi sorti, il me fait bien plus envie que le précédent:



Toi, tu aimes bien te _spoiler_ la gueule non?


----------



## johnlocke2342 (15 Avril 2008)

Non, c'est juste des promesses que les productuers peuvent ou non tenir. Par exemple, ils avaient promis qu'on saurait ce qui se passe hors de l'île au cours de la saison 2. Tout ce à quoi on a eu droit, c'est les 10 secondes avec ls chercheurs portugais qui appellent Pénélope à la fin du dernier épisode. J'étais déçu.
Au fait, G2LOQ, t'as raison c'est un bien joli mot !


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Avril 2008)

Merci. 

Plus que neuf jours à attendre!


----------



## stephane6646 (21 Avril 2008)

Dans trois jours la suite ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2008)

impatience quand tu nous tient...


----------



## stephane6646 (26 Avril 2008)

Ah attendre pour du bon, du lourd, de l'explosif!!!  un 9ème épisode surprenant et intense... vivement la suite...
Une petite question pour ceux qui verront l'épisode: il y a une référence (un clin d'oeil) à Sherlock Holmes... Mais laquelle? vous pouvez me répondre en MP bien sûr...


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Avril 2008)

Trop facile...  "Moriarty"


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Kerouac


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Avril 2008)

Petite question ? !

Ou s'est on arreté dans lost lors de la grève des scénariste !
Je ne me souviens plus lequel j'ai vu en dernier :s


----------



## stephane6646 (26 Avril 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Petite question ? !
> 
> Ou s'est on arreté dans lost lors de la grève des scénariste !
> Je ne me souviens plus lequel j'ai vu en dernier :s



Le dernier était l'épisode 8: la série a repris avec l'épisode 9...

Ok G2LOQ? Ta réponse? en privé?


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Avril 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Le dernier était l'épisode 8: la série a repris avec l'épisode 9...
> 
> Ok G2LOQ? Ta réponse? en privé?



Surligne mon précédent post entre les *""*.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (26 Avril 2008)

Oh là là c'était ... comment dire? Explosif! (oui, c'est bien le mot!)
SPOILER pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu l'épisode:
Je ne sais pas si vous êtes au courant d'une énorme théorie à propos d'une machine à voyager dans le temps construite par la DHARMA ou les Autres, mais en tous cas vu que Ben demande la date à l'accueil de l'hôtel, je pense qu'elle est bien fondée.
Vivement la suite!


----------



## stephane6646 (26 Avril 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Oh là là c'était ... comment dire? Explosif! (oui, c'est bien le mot!)
> 
> Je ne sais pas si vous êtes au courant d'une énorme théorie à propos d'une machine à voyager dans le temps construite par la DHARMA ou les Autres, mais en tous cas vu que Ben demande la date à l'accueil de l'hôtel, je pense qu'elle est bien fondée.
> Vivement la suite!




S'il te plait, ne spoil pas: là tu fais des références trop précises à l'épisode; pense à ceux qui verront la série cet été. 
Je sais qu'il y a des sites où l'on trouve toutes les infos, mais ici - sur macgé - on peut donner ses impressions mais on ne spoil pas; c'est un engagement en pensant aux autres mais aussi par rapport aux modos... Donc pas de spoil 
Bien sur en MP, on peut tout se dire


----------



## johnlocke2342 (26 Avril 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> S'il te plait, ne spoil pas: là tu fais des références trop précises à l'épisode; pense à ceux qui verront la série cet été.
> Je sais qu'il y a des sites où l'on trouve toutes les infos, mais ici - sur macgé - on peut donner ses impressions mais on ne spoil pas; c'est un engagement en pensant aux autres mais aussi par rapport aux modos... Donc pas de spoil
> Bien sur en MP, on peut tout se dire



Désolé, je pensais être resté assez vague, mais cette théorie est assez farfelue, quand-même et je ne l'ai pas trouvée sur un site de spoilers. On ne sait pas ce qu'il en est vraiment.
P.S: J'ai édité mon message pour faire disparaître le spoiler, fais de même dans ta citation


----------



## anthoprotic (26 Avril 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Désolé, je pensais être resté assez vague, mais cette théorie est assez farfelue, quand-même et je ne l'ai pas trouvée sur un site de spoilers. On ne sait pas ce qu'il en est vraiment.
> P.S: J'ai édité mon message pour faire disparaître le spoiler, fais de même dans ta citation





Héhé je sais pas il est quelle heure en France, mais ici il est 17h30 donc regarde l'heure de mon message et déduis le décalage (5 ou 6 heures?). Ce soir, après le Match, je vais visionner le 9ième épisode! J'ai très hâte, surtout avec ton SPOIL  




    Sans rancune!


----------



## johnlocke2342 (27 Avril 2008)

Woups désolé, je suis le seul à m'intéresser aux théories parmi les personnes de mon entourage qui regardent LOST, et tous étaient au courant avant que je leur en parle. Je pensais donc qu'elle était bien connue de la communauté des "LOSTiens".
Je crois qu'il faut que j'apprenne à fermer ma gueule...:casse:.
Pour info, ici il est minuit 13...


----------



## anthoprotic (27 Avril 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Woups désolé, je suis le seul à m'intéresser aux théories parmi les personnes de mon entourage qui regardent LOST, et tous étaient au courant avant que je leur en parle. Je pensais donc qu'elle était bien connue de la communauté des "LOSTiens".
> Je crois qu'il faut que j'apprenne à fermer ma gueule...:casse:.
> Pour info, ici il est minuit 13...




Donc il sera 5-6 heures du matin quand je visionnerai l'épisode


----------



## johnlocke2342 (5 Mai 2008)

Salut.
Je veux pas spoiler, mais il y a un gros xp dans le 4x10.
Dommage pour une si bonne série de ne pas carburer au mac...


----------



## stephane6646 (5 Mai 2008)

un épisode émouvant et surnaturel...


----------



## stephane6646 (11 Mai 2008)

Bon que dire cette semaine?  si ce n'est que ça monte en puissance... je pense qu'il va y avoir de la grosse baston et ce n'est pas pour me déplaire


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Mai 2008)

Il était encore très bon, surtout les 5 dernières minutes....


----------



## stephane6646 (11 Mai 2008)

Tout à fait!!! je me demande qui, parmi les persos, va sortir en cette fin de saison...


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Mai 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Tout à fait!!! je me demande qui, parmi les persos, va *sortir* en cette fin de saison...



Vivant?


----------



## johnlocke2342 (13 Mai 2008)

Pour les vivants, on sait déjà qui c'est...
La série étant de mieux en mieux, je m'attends à un truc ENORME pour le final de la saison.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mai 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Pour les vivants, on sait déjà qui c'est...
> La série étant de mieux en mieux, je m'attends à un truc ENORME pour le final de la saison.


ben ouais. 3h d'un coup, c'est ce qui est prévu


----------



## johnlocke2342 (13 Mai 2008)

Oui je sais, je parlais plutôt de l'action avec un putain de cliffhanger!
Vraiment, je sens un truc vraiment ENORME pour la fin, encore plus gros que celui de la saison 3 dans la station du Miroir, où ce qui se passait était déjà génial. :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

Euh, le dernier épisode de Lost saison 4 va durer 3h ?  

Oh zuuut ! :love:


----------



## anthoprotic (13 Mai 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Pour les vivants, on sait déjà qui c'est...
> La série étant de mieux en mieux, je m'attends à un truc ENORME pour le final de la saison.



Bah moi je lis pas les spoilers 

Mais la il s'est écoulé 11 épisodes, combien en reste-il et lequel sera de 3 heures?


----------



## benjamin (13 Mai 2008)

La saison une était pas mal, la deux souvent ennuyeuse à mourir (j'ai dû m'endormir au cours de la moitié des épisodes  ), la trois retrouvait un bon niveau sur la fin. Cela vaut-il *vraiment* le coup que je démarre la saison quatre de Lost ?


----------



## anthoprotic (13 Mai 2008)

C'est une blague?  Demande l'avis de John Locke pour voir! 

C'est vrai que le 2 tournait en rond, beaucoup de gens en ont décroché. Mais moi j'ai continué et je suis tellement content, c'est une immense satisfaction à chaque fin d'épisode! 

N.B: je ne savais pas que tu t'intéressait à Lost


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

La 4ème saison est vraiment bonne.
Pleine de rebondissement.
On en apprend plus sur l'île, le projet dharma, ...
Et les flash dans le futur sont explosifs.

Être arrivé à la saison 3 et ne pas continuer est vraiment dommage.


----------



## anthoprotic (14 Mai 2008)

C'est comme manger toute une assiette de brocoli pour enfin arriver au dessert, et finalement prétexter qu'on est rassasié


----------



## johnlocke2342 (14 Mai 2008)

Je ne lis plus les spoilers, les seuls sites sur lost que je m'autorise désormais à consulter sont la bande-annonce de l'épisode suivant et ce fil.
Sinon, c'est vrai que la saison 2 a été réduite à "Vont-ils réussir à appuyer sur ce foutu bouton toutes les 108 minutes?" et "Qui est vraiment ce type que Rousseau a chopé?", mais bon cette intrigue du bouton était assez stressante dans certains épisodes (jusqu'au bout, je croyais qu'il ne se passait rien s'ils n'appuyaient pas, hypothèse confortée par la vidéo de la Perle), et que Desmond a "oublié" ce qui se passait, alors que ca s'est passé il y a à peine 2 mois et que ça l'a visiblement traumatisé; mais bon, il ne fallait pas révéler au téléspectateur cette "seule" intrigue dès le 1er épisode, ca aurait été dommage.
Pour l'instant, je me demande quand on reverra la combinaison diabolique
4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## stephane6646 (14 Mai 2008)

Hello à tous!! Oui Benjamin, regarde la saison 4: sans doute la meilleure; comme quoi ce n'est pas la peine de faire 22 episodes ...
Comme vous je m'attends à du lourd, du tres lourd, du flingue et de la baston et bien sur de la crispation quant à ma fin lorsque le denier épisode de la saison sera passé... Il faudra attendre la suite l'année prochaine 
Donc sans spoiler, j'espère que les salops de la saison vont morfler et j'aimerais aussi une petite scène sympa où juliette ou kata seraient un peu dénudée... ça manque un peu de rapprochement chaleureux sur cette île...


----------



## benjamin (14 Mai 2008)

Ok, ok, je me laisserai sûrement tenter. Et assiste-t-on au retour des ours, de la fumée noire et des arbres qui bougent tout seuls ?


----------



## stephane6646 (14 Mai 2008)

Je risque de spoiler, mais je dirais qu'il y a en effet le retour fracassant de l'un de ces éléments surnaturels


----------



## kisco (14 Mai 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Je risque de spoiler, mais je dirais qu'il y a en effet le retour fracassant de l'un de ces éléments surnaturels


n'en dis pas plus, mais merci à tous de me faire envie de reprendre Lost (j'en suis resté au e04 s 04)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

Le plus bandant, ça reste quand même l'invasion de telletubies au moment où Oui-Oui fait appel à Père Castor. :love:


----------



## johnlocke2342 (15 Mai 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Le plus bandant, ça reste quand même l'invasion de telletubies au moment où Oui-Oui fait appel à Père Castor. :love:


Ah ouais, j'étais comme un dingue mdr .
Sinon, chez les fraçais, y'en a qui ont maté Dr.House hier soir sur TF1?
Dans le 1 er épisode y'avait Richard Alpert en père hypocondriaque et dans le 3e y'avait Juliet.... en bonne soeur malade! 
Deux rôles bien éloignés de ceux que leurs acteurs respectifs jouent dans Lost!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Mai 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Dans le 1 er épisode y'avait Richard Alpert en père hypocondriaque et dans le 3e y'avait Juliet.... en bonne soeur malade! /QUOTE]
> 
> Exact, j'avais direct repéré Richard mais pour Juliet j'etais pas sur ^^


----------



## johnlocke2342 (16 Mai 2008)

Ben, au fait elle me disait quelque chose, mais je voyais pas d'où je la connaissais.
Comme je les enregistre, j'ai regardé attentivement, en plus y'avait son nom (Elizabeth Mitchell) au début.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mai 2008)

il y en a eu qu'un seul diffusé hier?  :mouais:


----------



## johnlocke2342 (16 Mai 2008)

T'as dû confondre, l'épisode est en 3 parties: 1 hier soir et 2 la semaine prochaine, soit un total de 3h!
Sinon, j'ai été déçu par le 12, mais vu ce qui se passe, il ne fait que préparer la terrain pour les 2 derniers épisodes.
Je ne suis vraiment pas pressé d'être vendredi prochain!


----------



## stephane6646 (16 Mai 2008)

En effet, il n'y a qu'un seul épisode diffusé cette semaine; la semaine prochaine la saison s'achève sur la seconde partie de deux heures...
bref la semaine prochaine, on pleure


----------



## anthoprotic (16 Mai 2008)

Donc la semaine prochaine c'est un épisode de 2 heures?


----------



## Gwen (16 Mai 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Donc la semaine prochaine c'est un épisode de 2 heures?



Tu crois? Les infos données dans les deux messages au dessus du tien ne sont pas bien claires.

Je vais les relire.









[EDIT] Oui, il semblerait bien que ce soit un épisode de deux heures. Mais bon, tant que je n'aurais pas vu, je n'affirmerais rien


----------



## anthoprotic (16 Mai 2008)

j'ai hâte


----------



## stephane6646 (17 Mai 2008)

si ma mémoire est bonne, le dernier épisode des saisons précédentes faisait deux heures: par exemple, les épisodes 23 et 24 étaient diffusés à la suite... sachant que chaque épisode sans pub dure 42 minutes, ça nous donne 84 minutes de diffusion...
Même si la saison est plus courte cette année, ils ne dérogent pas à la tradition de deux épisodes groupés pour le final de saison...


----------



## stephane6646 (17 Mai 2008)

l'épisode 12 met en place les pièces du puzzle final... un seul mot: explosif!!!


----------



## Philippe (17 Mai 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> l'épisode 12 met en place les pièces du puzzle final...



Est-ce que ça veut dire que la saison 4 sera la dernière ?


----------



## F118I4 (17 Mai 2008)

Philippe a dit:


> Est-ce que ça veut dire que la saison 4 sera la dernière ?


Non , il reste deux saisons de 16 épisodes je crois , donc la fin c' est pour 2010.


----------



## anthoprotic (18 Mai 2008)

Pas encore vu, je reviendrai ici quand je l'aurai vu (au petites heures du matin pour vous)


----------



## anthoprotic (18 Mai 2008)

AVIS, LIRE SEULEMENT SI VOUS AVEZ VISIONNÉ L'ÉPISODE 12 **SPOIL ALERT**

Effectivement, l'épisode 12 met en place le punch final 

Mais pour ceux qui ont vu l'épisode, j'ai deux petites questions:

1: Je crois que sun se demandais si elle devait fermer le porte à la fin, pour se protéger (et le bébé) de l'Explosion, non?

2: Je trouve incroyable les moments que l'on peut voir dans le futur! Surtout quand la madame nous annonce que claire est la demi-soeur de Jack, et donc qu'il est Oncle et père d'Aaron :afraid:

3: J'ai hâte de voir ce qui se passera avec l'orchidée!

@++


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

AVIS, LIRE SEULEMENT SI VOUS AVEZ VISIONNÉ L'ÉPISODE 12 **SPOIL ALERT**



anthoprotic a dit:


> Effectivement, l'épisode 12 met en place le punch final
> 
> Mais pour ceux qui ont vu l'épisode, j'ai deux petites questions:
> 
> ...



1: Oui. Comme par hasard, les 3 pélos qui sont restés près de la bombe, on les revoit pas dans le futur.

2: On s'en doutait déjà quand le père de Jack a pris la place de Jacob et lorsque Clair l'a appelé Papa dans la Jungle en laissant le bébé à Sawyer. 

3: +1 Le plan de Ben est zarb'.


----------



## prasath (18 Mai 2008)

AVIS, LIRE SEULEMENT SI VOUS AVEZ VISIONNÉ L'ÉPISODE 12 **SPOIL ALERT**

Juste une question pour essayer de recoller les morceaux:
Je ne sais plus dans quelle saison on voyait Jack totalement alcoolique (avec une barbe de SDF) et toujours amoureux de Kate. Sauf qu'elle ne voulait plus le voir. Ce passage se passait dans un futur encore plus lointain que celui de la saison 4? Dans cette dernière on commence à deviner que Jack devient parano et commence à boire parce qu'il est jaloux de Sawyer.
J'ai loupé un wagon?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

AVIS, LIRE SEULEMENT SI VOUS AVEZ VISIONNÉ L'ÉPISODE 12 **SPOIL ALERT**




prasath a dit:


> Juste une question pour essayer de recoller les morceaux:
> Je ne sais plus dans quelle saison on voyait Jack totalement alcoolique (avec une barbe de SDF) et toujours amoureux de Kate. Sauf qu'elle ne voulait plus le voir. Ce passage se passait dans un futur encore plus lointain que celui de la saison 4? Dans cette dernière on commence à deviner que Jack devient parano et commence à boire parce qu'il est jaloux de Sawyer.
> J'ai loupé un wagon?



Je pense que c'est dans un futur plus lointain.
Il commence à délirer (ou pas...) comme Hurley.


----------



## stephane6646 (18 Mai 2008)

Eh les gars, je meurs d'envie d'en discuter, mais là on va spoiler, non???


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Mai 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Eh les gars, je meurs d'envie d'en discuter, mais là on va spoiler, non???



Si tu mets les balises, pas de problème je pense. Enfin, je lirais pas, j'aime bien découvrir par moi même.


----------



## anthoprotic (19 Mai 2008)

Allez, parlons-en!


----------



## stephane6646 (19 Mai 2008)

Ok je lance une énigme: à la fin de la saison 3, dans l'épisode où jack est barbu et alcolo, il va dans une maison funéraire où il y a un cercueil: je pense qu'en plus des 6 revenus, il y en a un qui revient entre 4 planches... mais qui?....


----------



## johnlocke2342 (19 Mai 2008)

AVIS, LIRE SEULEMENT SI VOUS AVEZ VISIONNÉ L'ÉPISODE 12 **SPOIL ALERT**


Pour le mec dans le cercueil, je suis sûr maintenant que c'est Michael ("I came to die", et la réponse de Jack : Je ne suis ni de la famille ni de ses amis dans le final de la saison 3).
Sinon, le final est dans 2 semaines d'après la bande-annonce.


----------



## stephane6646 (19 Mai 2008)

je n'avais pas pensé à Michael mais à Sawyer...
Donc le final est en deux épisodes diffusés chacun dans les deux prochaines semaines?


----------



## zepatente (19 Mai 2008)

juste pour info , en france , qu'est la saison diffusée actuellement ?


----------



## johnlocke2342 (19 Mai 2008)

@stephane6646: Non, il est en 1 seul épisode de 2 heures, diffusé la semaine prochaine.
@zepatente: On en est encore à la saison 3, en attendant la 4 cet été. La saison 4 est dispo en VO sous-titrée en VOD (incompatible Mac/Linux!!!), mais je la regarde en streaming (j'ai pas vraiment envie de payer 2 fois pour une série que je m'achèterai de toutes façons en DVD, en plus si on est obligés de rester sous Windows...).


----------



## stephane6646 (19 Mai 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> @stephane6646: Non, il est en 1 seul épisode de 2 heures, diffusé la semaine prochaine.
> @zepatente: On en est encore à la saison 3, en attendant la 4 cet été. La saison 4 est dispo en VO sous-titrée en VOD (incompatible Mac/Linux!!!), mais je la regarde en streaming (j'ai pas vraiment envie de payer 2 fois pour une série que je m'achèterai de toutes façons en DVD, en plus si on est obligés de rester sous Windows...).



C'est clair!!  Pourquoi payer deux fois?
Donc j'avais bien compris: le final c'est cette semaine, dans 3 jours, et pour une durée de deux heures... il va y avoir de la baston


----------



## zepatente (19 Mai 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> @stephane6646: Non, il est en 1 seul épisode de 2 heures, diffusé la semaine prochaine.
> @zepatente: On en est encore à la saison 3, en attendant la 4 cet été. La saison 4 est dispo en VO sous-titrée en VOD (incompatible Mac/Linux!!!), mais je la regarde en streaming (j'ai pas vraiment envie de payer 2 fois pour une série que je m'achèterai de toutes façons en DVD, en plus si on est obligés de rester sous Windows...).


 


Sinon pour les curieux voici la version Francophone de "Lost" appelé ici "Perdus"

et donc les résumés de la quatrième 

AVIS, LIRE SEULEMENT SI VOUS ÊTES TROP IMPATIENT DE VOIR LA SAISON 4 

http://www.radio-canada.ca/television/perdus/index.shtml


----------



## johnlocke2342 (19 Mai 2008)

Ouais, j'ai déjà vu ce nom. Ca m'avait fait marrer cette manie que vous avez de tout traduire.
J'avais bien rigolé en voyant "La Matrice Rechargée":rateau: chez vous.
Sinon, pour le lien familial entre jack et Claire, on le sait déjà depuis la saison 3.
@Stephane6646: Non, j'ai bien dit LA SEMAINE PROCHAINE pour la fin! 
Pour la VOD, c'est surtout le fait de payer pour quelque chose qui n'est même pas compatible Mac/Linux qui me révolte.


----------



## anthoprotic (19 Mai 2008)

C'st ce que j'allais te demander, comment fais-tu pour écouter Lost en France, tu le regarde en Vo à la TV?


----------



## johnlocke2342 (21 Mai 2008)

Non, en VO en streaming sur le net, puis en VF à la télé, et enfin en DVD dès qu'ils sortent.
(Mais, non, je ne suis pas accro! Pourquoi me demandez-vous ça?)


----------



## Philippe (21 Mai 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> (...) et enfin en DVD dès qu'ils sortent.



À ce propos, sait-on déjà quand sortira la saison 4 en zone 2 ?

Je viens de voir que _Dexter_ était sorti en zone 2 UK, mais aucune annonce pour la sortie en zone 2 Fr (oui je sais, je regarde tout ça en VO et c'est mal mais bon...  :rateau: )


----------



## stephane6646 (21 Mai 2008)

La saison 4 est diffusée cet été sur TF1 (en espérant que ce sera en prime time et non à minuit... minuit, en été, j'ai autre chose à faire que de regarder la télé ), donc ce sera dans la foulée sans doute... vers l'automne... sur avant Noel...


----------



## johnlocke2342 (21 Mai 2008)

Je pense que TF1 va remettre LOST en prime time, vu qu'ils avaient tout misé sur Heroes qui a fait un énorme flop par-rapport à leurs prévisions, tandis que LOST le lundi à 23h battait Heroes le samedi à 21h à plate-couture. Et puis, peut-être qu'on aura (enfin!) la VOST dispo sur la TNT, vu que Grey's Anatomy, Les experts et Heroes y ont droit.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (21 Mai 2008)

ATTENTION, NE LIRE QUE SI VOUS SUIVEZ LA SAISON 4 !!!

J'ai vu la nouvelle bande-annonce pour le dernier épisode: diffusion le 29/05 après une "version longue" de l'épisode 12.


----------



## anthoprotic (22 Mai 2008)

Ce qui veut dire que le prochain épisode (et final) sera dispo le 29 Mai, durant 2 heures c'est ça?


----------



## stephane6646 (22 Mai 2008)

je n'y comprends plus rien  nous sommes le 22 mai; ce soir, c'est l'episode 12: donc le final c'est ce soir ou la semaine prochaine? :mouais::mouais:


----------



## johnlocke2342 (22 Mai 2008)

Houlà, vous avez du mal à comprendre, vous!  
Ce soir, y'a rien , l'épisode 12 a été diffusé la semaine dernière, et le prochain (le 13-14) sera diffusé la semaine prochaine et durera 2h. Juste avant, il y aura une rediffusion en "version longue" de l'épisode 12 (mais je pense que je ne pourrai pas la voir).


----------



## stephane6646 (22 Mai 2008)

ah??? il n'y a rien ce soir?? okkkkkkkk


----------



## johnlocke2342 (23 Mai 2008)

Bon, ben plus qu'une semaine à tenir...
Je serai en manque, mais qu'est-ce que ce sera après le 6x17!!!!


----------



## zepatente (23 Mai 2008)

J'ai regardé le deuxième épisode de la saison 4 hier soir , de nouveaux personnages , mais des fois un triste qu'ils ajoutent encore du suspense ... j'ai eu un sentiment de plus suivre hier. mais bon très bon début de quatrième saison quand même

@+


----------



## molgow (24 Mai 2008)

Vivement la semaine prochaine pour Lost 

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, il y a aussi Desperate Housewives qui a recommencé en français (actuellement épisode 4).


----------



## stephane6646 (24 Mai 2008)

je pense que je verrai bien madame solis sur l'île... :love::love: Mais revenons à nos disparus: aux dernières nouvelles, il semblerait que la saison prochaine ait une temporalité différente; le passé serait l'action sur l'île et le présent, l'action après le retour de l'île...
Je n'ai jamais vraiment réfléchi à une "théorie" sur le pourquoi du comment concernant les persos...Il est certain qu'il y a des connections et des éléments surnaturels; mais je préfère me laisser aller au fil de l'action... Il y a un perso en particulier qui me gonfle: benjamin linus... que j'étais heureux quand il a pris sa rouste à la fin de la saison 3  
A votre avis, qui quitte la saison 4 la semaine prochaine?


----------



## zepatente (24 Mai 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> je pense que je verrai bien madame solis sur l'île... :love::love: Mais revenons à nos disparus: aux dernières nouvelles, il semblerait que la saison prochaine ait une temporalité différente; le passé serait l'action sur l'île et le présent, l'action après le retour de l'île...
> Je n'ai jamais vraiment réfléchi à une "théorie" sur le pourquoi du comment concernant les persos...Il est certain qu'il y a des connections et des éléments surnaturels; mais je préfère me laisser aller au fil de l'action... Il y a un perso en particulier qui me gonfle: benjamin linus... que j'étais heureux quand il a pris sa rouste à la fin de la saison 3
> A votre avis, qui quitte la saison 4 la semaine prochaine?



Ben est très centrale dans la 4 , tu vas aimer !!!

pour le temps , il y a des passage qu l'on pensais du passé qui sont en fait du futur que l'on a vu dans les saisons précédentes. mais le temps est bien celui de l'ile mais on fait moins de flash back et si on en fait çà ne concerne pas des personnages connus ( et c'est quoi des fois je dit mais c'est qui celui là  ) et on va dans le future mais pas de façon clair .

Mais j'en dit pas plus ... à part que Ben se prend des roustes encore


----------



## johnlocke2342 (24 Mai 2008)

Pour ma part, j'ai imaginé dès la saison 2 une grosse conspiration de la DHARMA, puisque à mon avis, les "malheurs" qui arrivent à Hurley ont pu être préparés de manière criminelle par quelqu'un de la DHARMA , ou comme je le pense maintenant, par les Autres, qui ne veulent pas que soit divulgué le secret des nombres.
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Mai 2008)

Ben moi je suis un peu embeté !

En effet, c'est la fin de la saison 4 et seules très peu de réponses pour nos questions !
combien faudra t il de saison pour connaître toute la véritée ???

parce que bon je vais pas regarder lost toute ma vie


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (25 Mai 2008)

En même temps il ne reste que 2 ou 3 saisons..


----------



## Eul Mulot (25 Mai 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai imaginé dès la saison 2 une grosse conspiration de la DHARMA, puisque à mon avis, les "malheurs" qui arrivent à Hurley ont pu être préparés de manière criminelle par quelqu'un de la DHARMA , ou comme je le pense maintenant, par les Autres, qui ne veulent pas que soit divulgué le secret des nombres.
> Qu'en pensez-vous?




Je ne pense pas, rien que pour le coup de la météorite qui s'écrase sur son fast-food favori. Je pense que ça fait partie de ces phénomènes qui ne pourraient pas être expliqués de façon scientifique (bien que dans l'absolu ça peut se produire, question de statistiques, certes maboules mais soit).


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Mai 2008)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> En même temps il ne reste que 2 ou 3 saisons..



D'ici là je devrai tout regarder à la suite une nouvelle fois pour me souvenir de tout


----------



## johnlocke2342 (26 Mai 2008)

Il en reste 2 de 17 épisodes chacune.
Sinon, on est tous des LOST addicts ici, donc voilà quelque chose qui pourrait nous aider 

[DM]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4nv9s_addicted-to-lost-commercial_shortfilms[/DM]


----------



## Gwen (26 Mai 2008)

ça ne charge pas chez moi


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Mai 2008)

gwen a dit:


> ça ne charge pas chez moi



moi je vois rien.....


----------



## anthoprotic (26 Mai 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Il en reste 2 de 17 épisodes chacune.
> Sinon, on est tous des LOST addicts ici, donc voilà quelque chose qui pourrait nous aider
> 
> [DM]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4nv9s_addicted-to-lost-commercial_shortfilms[/DM]




Fonctionne pas 

EDIT: en citant, je peux voir le vidéo Daily Motion 

Perspective


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Fonctionne pas
> 
> EDIT: en citant, je peux voir le vidéo Daily Motion
> 
> Perspective



faut juste garder le nom du fichier, pas tout le lien


----------



## johnlocke2342 (28 Mai 2008)

Bizarre, j'ai pourtant laissé des liens comme ça plusieurs fois, et ca marchait...


----------



## stephane6646 (28 Mai 2008)

On va faire comme dans le film où le gars recommence tous les films démagnétisés: prend ta caméra et avec des potes, rejoue nous la scène


----------



## F118I4 (28 Mai 2008)

Pour ceux qui veulent vraiment savoir , la personne qui est dans le cercueil à la fin de la saison 3 dans le Flash-Futur c' est John Locke.
Source: Dark UFO
* Lien* *Spoiler* : http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/6742/spoilerrrrrrrrfu9vv0.jpg


----------



## johnlocke2342 (28 Mai 2008)

Aaaargh, mais c'est horrible, ne poste pas de telles horreurs, s'il te plaît, déjà que je me fais engueuler quand je raconte un épisode, s'il te plaît ne poste pas de spoilers qui ne sont même pas encore arrivés, ca m'avait déjà gâché le final de la saison 3...


----------



## F118I4 (28 Mai 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Aaaargh, mais c'est horrible, ne poste pas de telles horreurs, s'il te plaît, déjà que je me fais engueuler quand je raconte un épisode, s'il te plaît ne poste pas de spoilers qui ne sont même pas encore arrivés, ca m'avait déjà gâché le final de la saison 3...


 lol tu étais pas obligé de lire le spoiler (j' ai mis en blanc c' est justement pour ne pas spoilé).


----------



## johnlocke2342 (28 Mai 2008)

En même temps, je m'en doutais :love:, mais en fait je parlais de ton lien. J'avais lu un truc pareil l'an dernier, ca m' a gâché la surprise du 1er flashforward. Déjà que je suis comme un dingue pour ne pas lire ce genre de choses...:rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> En même temps, je m'en doutais :love:, mais en fait je parlais de ton lien. J'avais lu un truc pareil l'an dernier, ca m' a gâché la surprise du 1er flashforward. Déjà que je suis comme un dingue pour ne pas lire ce genre de choses...:rose:



la fin demain


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> la fin demain



Oui, mais deux épisodes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Je me demande si TF1 va encore flinguer Lost cette année... :mouais:


----------



## johnlocke2342 (29 Mai 2008)

Oh là là je suis trop pressé de découvrir ce qu'ils vont faire. Déjà qu'en matant les dernières bandes-annonces, j'étais comme un fou!
Comme le dirait Gad Elmaleh: "J'adore les Orchidées!"


----------



## stephane6646 (29 Mai 2008)

je n'ai rien maté, pas cherché d'infos... rien... j'attends  Tout ce que je veux, c'est une scene chaude et de la baston...  Après je prendrai mon mal en patience, je regarderai le premier épisode sur TF1 en espérant que ça se passera bien cette année...


----------



## zepatente (29 Mai 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> je n'ai rien maté, pas cherché d'infos... rien... j'attends  Tout ce que je veux, c'est une scene chaude et de la baston...  Après je prendrai mon mal en patience, je regarderai le premier épisode sur TF1 en espérant que ça se passera bien cette année...


 
On va pas te casser ton fun mais à la fin de l'épisode tu vas te dire " pourquoi ils nous laissent comme çà "

Nous ce soir 4 eme de la saison 4


@+


----------



## stephane6646 (30 Mai 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> On va pas te casser ton fun mais à la fin de l'épisode tu vas te dire " pourquoi ils nous laissent comme çà "
> 
> Nous ce soir 4 eme de la saison 4
> 
> ...



 Tu as raison, mais c'est toujours ainsi, chaque saison... on se pose toujours la même question  Mais quand meme, je pense que cette année, vu la configuration des évènements, ça va donner... et même si à la fin, on se dit "et zut..." 
Cette 4ème saison est ma préférée: elle fut intense et émouvante. Je n'ai qu'un seul souhait: qu'ils continuent ainsi... c'est tout..


----------



## stephane6646 (31 Mai 2008)

Et voilà, c'est fini pour cette saison... 
Que dire? Je suis un peu déçu...Peut être que l'attente était trop longue... Je dirais que c'est un final de transition; la serie bascule sur autre chose. Un premier cycle est terminé, un second commence...
je me suis quand même bien régalé cette saison et j'espère que ce sera aussi bon l'année prochaine


----------



## anthoprotic (1 Juin 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Et voilà, c'est fini pour cette saison...
> Que dire? Je suis un peu déçu...Peut être que l'attente était trop longue... Je dirais que c'est un final de transition; la serie bascule sur autre chose. Un premier cycle est terminé, un second commence...
> je me suis quand même bien régalé cette saison et j'espère que ce sera aussi bon l'année prochaine



*** SPOIL ALERT ***

Voyons, pourquoi est tu déçu!!! Cette fin était ÉNORME!  Je viens de finir de l'écouter (en rafale of course) et ce fut ma foi un régal!

Mais une autre chose que l'on ne sait toujours pas (qui va probablement être le commencement de la saison 5), qu'est-il arrivé de Michael et du bateau et de Jin? Et pourquoi "les autres" peuvent apparaitre/disparaitre avec un son de murmurement! 

Mais c'était un pure délice, j'adore Ben aussi (il avait l'air d'un vampire à la morgue! )

Ah, lost,... encore que des questions!


----------



## stephane6646 (1 Juin 2008)

j'avais envie que ça se bastonne davantage... j'ai trouvé que les problemes se réglaient trop vite...


----------



## prasath (1 Juin 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Ah, lost,... encore que des questions!



C'est bien ça le problème, ça fait quatre saison que ça dure! 
Je redoute la fin, au moment où les scénaristes devront trouver une réponse à toutes ces questions.


----------



## Eul Mulot (1 Juin 2008)

Toutes les questions n'auront pas de réponses. Certaines oui, mais d'autre comme certains phénomènes étranges 'fumée noire, ce qui ce passe dans le season final) ne trouveront surement pas de réponse, c'était dit avant le début de Lost.


----------



## oohTONY (2 Juin 2008)

Les deux derniers épisodes étaient tout simplement énorme !
Ça va être très difficile d'attendre la suite !


----------



## PommeQ (2 Juin 2008)

L'attente ... ouff ca fini par etre long tout ca


----------



## johnlocke2342 (2 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> C'est bien ça le problème, ça fait quatre saison que ça dure!
> Je redoute la fin, au moment où les scénaristes devront trouver une réponse à toutes ces questions.


Ben, apparemment ils ont tout planifié, donc ca devrait être bon. Et pour le monstre de fumée on sait depuis longtemps qu'on ne saura ce que c'est que lors du grand final (donc, le 6x17).


----------



## johnlocke2342 (9 Juin 2008)

Ca y est j'ai fini par les voir.
Ben vu comment ca finit, je me demande ce qu'ils vont nous montrer dans les saisons 5 et 6...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> Les deux derniers épisodes étaient tout simplement énorme !
> Ça va être très difficile d'attendre la suite !



ils en ont deja beaucoup dit dans ces derniers episodes

a mon avis, ce sera la derniere saison l'année prochaine

surtout que plusieurs acteurs parmi les 6 ont deja dit qu'ils en avaient marre d'habiter hawaii


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> ils en ont deja beaucoup dit dans ces derniers episodes
> 
> a mon avis, ce sera la derniere saison l'année prochaine
> 
> surtout que plusieurs acteurs parmi les 6 ont deja dit qu'ils en avaient marre d'habiter hawaii



Sauf qu'ils ont signé pour deux saisons encore...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

ca veut rien dire

les contrats ca se fait et ca se defait

ils ont bien vire plusieurs acteurs dans les differents CSI alors que ces derniers avaient resigne pour plusieurs saisons


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2008)

Ah pardon. Si tu as des infos en direct des studios, je m'incline... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

Dourdan celui qui joue Warrick dans CSI (vegas) avait resigne pour 2 ans

et pourtant ses deboires en dehors des tournages lui ont valu un licenciement

comme quoi, un contrat ca se rompt


----------



## Jerry Khan (25 Juin 2008)

Marre d'habiter Hawai......pourquoi pas 

faut imaginer ceux qui habitent Mulhouse, Cergy, Evry ou Roubaix......


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

figures toi que j'ai deja vecu 2 ans sur une ile pour mon boulot, au bout de 2 ans j'en ai vite eu marre

deja presque 4 ans qu'ils sont a hawaii, certains preferent rentrer en californie ou a NY sur la terre ferme ca se comprend

c'est clair que lorsqu'on habite dans la grisaille, une ile fait rever


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Juin 2008)

C'est surement moins pratique pour pour travailler sur de nouveaux projets en étant à Hawaï plutôt qu'en Californie. 

Enfin, tant que John et "_You son of a bit**_" reste, ça me va.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

enfin, il reste plus grand chose a devoiler dans cette serie
avec tous les "flashback" vers le futur, on en sait deja beaucoup


----------



## anthoprotic (25 Juin 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> C'est surement moins pratique pour pour travailler sur de nouveaux projets en étant à Hawaï plutôt qu'en Californie.
> 
> Enfin, tant que John et "_You son of a bit**_" reste, ça me va.





... Sawyer?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> C'est surement moins pratique pour pour travailler sur de nouveaux projets en étant à Hawaï plutôt qu'en Californie.
> 
> Enfin, tant que John et "_You son of a bit**_" reste, ça me va.



pas de bol, lock et sawyer ne font pas partie des oceanic 6 :rose:


----------



## anthoprotic (25 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> pas de bol, lock et sawyer ne font pas partie des oceanic 6 :rose:




***SPOIL ALERT***

En fait, John est mort, mais il en fait parti


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> ***SPOIL ALERT***
> 
> En fait, John est mort, mais il en fait parti



euhhhh... 

les 6 sont jack, kate, hurley, sayid, aaron (qui serait donc le neveu de jack) et Sun

enfin bon, les scenaristes sont tres forts en tout cas


----------



## anthoprotic (26 Juin 2008)

Oui mais à la fin, Ben dit qu'ils doivent TOUS retourner à l'île, Jack dit ok et se prépare à s'en aller, et ensuite Ben redit: "hum, j'ai dit tous" en pointant John


----------



## kisco (26 Juin 2008)

MERCI de mettre vos spoil en blanc !!!


----------



## anthoprotic (26 Juin 2008)

Désolé, mais j'ai pris la peine de mettre une grosse bannière rouge en gras, de la taille maximum supportée sur MacGé, je croyais que c'était suffisant.


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Juin 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Désolé, mais j'ai pris la peine de mettre une grosse bannière rouge en gras, de la taille maximum supportée sur MacGé, je croyais que c'était suffisant.


 
Oué m'enfin quand les yeux tombent sur la ligne juste en dessous.... ben hop on est spoilé


----------



## anthoprotic (26 Juin 2008)

Désolé, je peux plus rien éditer


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Oui mais à la fin, Ben dit qu'ils doivent TOUS retourner à l'île, Jack dit ok et se prépare à s'en aller, et ensuite Ben redit: "hum, j'ai dit tous" en pointant John



spoiler: 

tu as raison, tout porte a croire qu'ils doivent y retourner

ce qui est etonnant c'est que les bebes de claire et de Sun aient survecu en quittant l'ile une premiere fois

ils doivent encore expliquer ce que sont devenus les autres

on sait deja que Jin meurt puisque Sun se rend sur sa tombe

quid de claire et de Jacob? au final quels roles ont ils sur l'ile, d'autant qu'ils etaient supposes morts


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Juin 2008)

Tu veux pas mettre tout ça en blanc au lieu de spoiler tout ceux qui l'ont pas encore vu 

Mâârci


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

sorry 

j'ai oublie sur les 2 topics, je viens de corriger, huexley me l'a rappele sur l'autre sujet


----------



## johnlocke2342 (1 Juillet 2008)

Pour ma part, voilà comment j'imagine les saisons 5 et 6:
Déjà, plus aucun flash: alternance vie sur l'île/vie dans la civilisation.
On revoit certains éléments des flash-forward de la saison 4, comme la vie à 2 de Kate et Jack, sauf que cette fois, c'est dans le présent.
*Saison 5:* Les Oceanic 6 reprennent tant bien que mal leur place dans la civilisation. Locke alias Jeremy Bentham vient leur rendre visite et leur raconte les horreurs qui se passent sur l'île. Pris de remords, Jack se demande si quitter l'île était un bon choix et entreprend la recherche de l'île.
*Saison 6:* Les Oceanic 6, convaincus par Jack, retournent sur l'île où ils se mêlent aux Autres.
A la fin de la saison, un avion se crashe sur l'île. Les nouveaux Autres dont font partie Jack et ses potes leur font subir ce que les Autres ont fait subir aux survivants depuis la saison 1.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

ma reponse:

je pense pas que jack ait a les convaincre

a mon humble avis, ils sont obliges de retourner sur l'ile
hugo est en train de devenir fou dans son hopital psy
et il semble que tous les bebes soient malades s'ils quittent l'ile
de toute facon, jack va apprendre d'une facon ou d'une autre que claire etait sa soeur
en tout cas ses hallucinations lui montrent la presence de son pere
dans le futur Ben fait des aller retours avec l'ile
on voit notamment qu'il retrouve Sayid et qu'il lui confie des missions de tueurs a gage

on va enfin comprendre  pourquoi Penny est liee aux gens qui viennent attaquer l'ile...

mais il reste plein de details non resolus

le cadavre, l'histoire du pretre noir et de son frere...


----------



## johnlocke2342 (1 Juillet 2008)

Jack sait déjà que Claire est sa soeur depuis que sa mère lui ait dit à l'enterrement de Christian Shepard.
De plus, Jack ne souffre d'aucun mal, mis à part cette grosse dépression dûe à l'éloignement de l'île après que Mr. Bentham lui ait rendu visite. Kate, quant à elle, n'a absolument aucune envie de retourner sur l'île...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

oui c'est juste, a l'eglise j'avais oublie

cela dit, tu vois bien qu'il fait des hallucinations concernant son pere

en fait, la seule qui n'ait pas vraiment de souci une fois revenue de l'ile, c'est kate...


le detail qui tue c'est vraiment le compteur de la bagnole que le pere d'hugo qui offre

moi y a bien 2 trucs qui me chiffonent, d'abord la fumee noire

mais surtout quand locke va voir jacob et qu'il lui dit la solution pour etre retrouve par les ravisseurs: il faut bouger l'ile !

je pensais vraiment qu'ils allaient faire qqch immediatement

par ailleurs, y a une partie des survivants qui sont emmenes par canot pneumatique jusqu'au cargo, que deviennent ils?

quel est le role de michael au final ? on le voit quasiment pas pendant 1 saison...


----------



## johnlocke2342 (2 Juillet 2008)

Mdr les mecs qui n'ont pas envie de lire les spoilers doivent nous prendre pour des fous à poster des messages vierges.

Blague à part, à mon avis, l'île n'existe tout simplement plus pour ceux qui ne sont pas dessus au moment du déplacement: d'après moi, il s'agit d'un déplacement temporel et n'existe donc plus en 2004. Ca expliquerait peut-être le fait que Christian soit présent sur l'île: peut-être qu'il faisait partie du clan des Autres et retournait voir sa famille de temps à autre, prétextant un séminaire, etc., à la manière de Tom Friendly qui rend visite à son petit-ami à New-York.
Dans ce cas, les utilisateurs du canot sont dans la m...!
Pour Michael, il était sûrement là uniquement pour montrer que les Autres ne sont pas forcément aussi méchants qu'on pourrait le croire.
Pour le kilométrage de la caisse d'Hurley, je pense que c'est une manière pour les Autres de prendre contact avec lui. En plus, pour Christian, je pense que l'île a une faculté de faire apparaître des Esprits à ceux qui ont foulé son sol et qui ont besoin de les voir (Jacob pour Ben et Locke, Christian pour Jack, Claire et Locke, Eko et Charlie pour Hurley, etc.)


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2008)

Je crois que je me suis perdu dans un thread rempli de posts blancs.

Le titre du thread est super bien trouvé.



Je sors


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

lol, le mec qui debarque sur le topic en regardant les derniers posts, il doit rien y comprendre 
 
oui, j'ai cru comprendre qu'une theorie sur le voyage spatio temporel sera envisage, mais je trouve ca super tire par les cheveux

en tout cas, Ben n'est pas le seul a pouvoir faire des aller retours puisque son groupe aussi

surement que l'ile a la faculte de faire ressurgir les" vieux demons" de chacun
cela dit, pour moi le plus grand mystere c'est la fumee noire

est ce que Ben peut vraiment la controler...

et si ce n'est pas le cas, elle a l'air en tout de l'epargner et de tuer de facon selective

l'ile soigne egalement tous les malades sauf Ben

en tout cas dans les derniers episode, une grande importantce est donnee a Locke

quand on voit les personnages qui ont une influence dans sa vie et qui apparaisent plus tard sur l'ile on se dit que le voyage temporel est surement une des cles de la serie...

a se demander aussi s'il est pas le personnage principal au final


----------



## Gwen (2 Juillet 2008)

la ou je ne suis pas entièrement d'accord avec vos interprétations, c'est qu'il me semble avoir compris qu'une fois que l'on avait quitté l'île il est quasiment impossible d'y retourner, car elle bouge en permanence et donc personne ne peut savoir exactement ou elle se trouve. Mais bon, j'ai peut-être mal compris aussi.


----------



## anthoprotic (2 Juillet 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Pour ma part, voilà comment j'imagine les saisons 5 et 6:
> Déjà, plus aucun flash: alternance vie sur l'île/vie dans la civilisation.
> On revoit certains éléments des flash-forward de la saison 4, comme la vie à 2 de Kate et Jack, sauf que cette fois, c'est dans le présent.
> *Saison 5:* Les Oceanic 6 reprennent tant bien que mal leur place dans la civilisation. Locke alias Jeremy Bentham vient leur rendre visite et leur raconte les horreurs qui se passent sur l'île. Pris de remords, Jack se demande si quitter l'île était un bon choix et entreprend la recherche de l'île.
> ...



Whaou ça serait géant la saison 6!

Eh les mecs, ne pas oublier aussi que Locke est mort dans le futur (flash futur)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

gwen a dit:


> la ou je ne suis pas entièrement d'accord avec vos interprétations, c'est qu'il me semble avoir compris qu'une fois que l'on avait quitté l'île il est quasiment impossible d'y retourner, car elle bouge en permanence et donc personne ne peut savoir exactement ou elle se trouve. Mais bon, j'ai peut-être mal compris aussi.



et non, puisque Ben fait les aller retours a sa guise
et il n'est pas le seul a pouvoir le faire

tous sont etroitement lies a cette ile

donc meme si certains cherchent a la quitter a tout prix, ils devront y retourner


----------



## Gwen (3 Juillet 2008)

J'avais justement cru comprendre que Ben ne pouvait y revenir depuis son envoi au sahara.


----------



## stephane6646 (5 Juillet 2008)

Lost saison 4 commence ce soir sur tf1 à 22h30 avec la diffusion de deux épisodes... J'aurais aimé une diffusion en prime time. 
Pour ceux qui hésitent encore, surtout ne manquez pas cette 4ème saison qui est sans doute la meilleure 
On va pouvoir enfin discuter sans spoiler  A bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> On va pouvoir enfin discuter sans spoiler  A bientôt




on aura deja tout dit, on commencera a spoiler la saison 5


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

spoiler


bon, j'ai re re-vu les derniers episodes et maintenant, il est clair que le personnage qui joue un role primordial dans la serie, c'est daniel faraday
c'est clairement lui qui est ou sera a l'origine qui permet au projet Dharma de voyager dans le temps
puisque sur l'ile, il donne une info que lui seul connait (en fait, que son lui connait hors de l'ile)
saison 5: ils vont faire deplacer l'ile et expliquer la facon dont cerains personnages voyagent dans le temps, notamment Ben


----------



## johnlocke2342 (19 Juillet 2008)

Je suis sur le cul. J'ai lu ca dans le dernier iCreate, et ca a été confirmé par cette page
L'ordinateur sur lequel il faut appuyer toutes les 108 minutes n'est autre qu'un Apple II avec un moniteur d'Apple III. 
C'est dingue, dire qu'à l'époque où j'étais encore un fan de Windows je vannais un pote sous iBook en lui disant que c'était parce que c'est un Mac que ca buggait  (Pas de panique: je me suis bien racheté depuis ).


----------



## johnlocke2342 (11 Août 2008)

Dtre qu'il faut tenir jusqu'en janvier 2009 pour suivre la suite de LOST!
Pour patienter, je me suis mis à Alias. Terry O' Quinn n'est pas du tout crédible en chef de la CIA quand on l'a vu en John Locke!
Dans un épisode y'avait Locke en chef de la CIA, le Dr. Marvin Candle en ami coréen de la mère de Sydney et M. Paik (le père de Sun) en gradé coréen.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (11 Novembre 2008)

Je sais pas vous, mais je suis parti à la FNAC samedi pour m'acheter la saison 4 en DVD.
Eh bien, je peux vous dire que JJ Abrams et ses potes ont de la chance que je sois aussi fan, parce que payer le prix d'une saison normale une saison tronquée, c'est du vol  (même pour les 16 épisodes prévus à la base, c'est déjà TRES cher!). 
Et après, on se plaint du piratage ...


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Novembre 2008)

Je viens enfin de terminer cette 4ème saison.
Mes deux cents:
Elle est très bien: ça avance, on apprend des choses... pas comme la précédente (voir les 2 précédentes) où il ne se passait rien avant les dix dernières secondes d'un épisode.
Pour autant... j'ai été déçu par les 3 derniers épisodes qu'on m'avait présenté comme énôôôrmes.  On voit des choses bien intéressantes (comment se passe le retour, la mort de Jin, le déplacement de l'île, la présence "furtive" de M. Eko, etc.           ), mais il reste un grand nombre de questions, en particulier sur la nature de l'île, des autres, des ours polaires, des statues de pied, etc.
Donc bon... je regarderai la suite avec intérêt, mais je pourrais attendre.
Une remarque à propos de Locke         : je n'ai guère été surpris de le voir là où on le voit dans le dernier épisode. 
Et je ferai un parallèle avec le père de Jack        : L'île semble l'avoir ressuscité (rappelez-vous son cercueil est vide...). Je ne serai pas étonné que Locke nous fasse le même coup s'il est ramené sur l'île.
D'ailleurs... à mon avis on ne verra l'île       qu'au boût de quelques épisodes de la prochaine saison.


----------



## Philippe (22 Décembre 2008)

Je viens de finir moi aussi de visionner la saison 4 

Bon je m'y perds un peu finalement :hosto: (beaucoup ? oui beaucoup )
Espérons que les scénaistes savent où ils vont et que JJ Abrams ne nous prépare pas une fin "à la _Alias_" (ceux qui ont regardé _Alias_ jusqu'au bout comprendront la fine allusion )

Alors maintenant que c'est l'île qui est complètement "lost" (et le téléspectateur que je suis itou), qqun sait ce qui est pressenti pour la saison 5 ? c'est pas pour anticiper hein (c'est probablement l'une des séries où l'histoire est aussi intéressante que la narration), simple curiosité


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Janvier 2009)

Et bien, la saison 5 vient de commencer et personne n'en parle? 

Roh, les festivités de fin d'année ont étés si durs?


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Janvier 2009)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Et bien, la saison 5 vient de commencer et personne n'en parle?
> 
> Roh, les festivités de fin d'année ont étés si durs?



Si j'ai déjà regardé les 2 premiers épisodes ! :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Janvier 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Si j'ai déjà regardé les 2 premiers épisodes ! :rateau:



   Plutôt agréable non ?

  Enfin, pour moi ce fut un plaisir de retrouver cette série. :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Janvier 2009)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Plutôt agréable non ?
> 
> Enfin, pour moi ce fut un plaisir de retrouver cette série. :love:



Oui même si j'ai l'impression qu'elle ne va jamais finir..... je me demande de quoi va être constituée cette saison... 

Mais ça fait du bien de revoir kate :love:


----------



## benjamin (25 Janvier 2009)

On s'est endormi au bout d'une trentaine de minutes. Peut-être cette saison 5 aura-t-elle une seconde chance, pour passer le temps lors d'une après-midi dés&#339;uvrée, mais c'est mal barré.


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> On s'est endormi au bout d'une trentaine de minutes. Peut-être cette saison 5 aura-t-elle une seconde chance, pour passer le temps lors d'une après-midi désuvrée, mais c'est mal barré.



Je t'avais dit de pas prendre de lexomil avant de regarder lost !


----------



## anthoprotic (25 Janvier 2009)

Moi aussi j'ai regardé hier, et je me demande quel va être le «thème» de cette cinquième saison...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2009)

La saison commence et déjà on se demande où on va, comme d'hab'. J'adore vraiment cette série. :love:

J'ai commencé aussi la nouvelle saison de 24.Attention Spolier:


J'ai du mal à voit Almeida en méchant, j'y crois pas une seconde.


----------



## F118I4 (26 Janvier 2009)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai regardé hier, et je me demande quel va être le «thème» de cette cinquième saison...


Au contraire je trouve qu' on connaît déjà le thème de la 5 ième saison: "comment ils ont fait pour revenir sur l' ile et qui est revenu?".
Je pense vraiment que la saison 5 sera très riche en théories surtout en voyant le 2 premiers épisodes.


----------



## stephane6646 (27 Janvier 2009)

Et c'est reparti pour une cinquième saison!! Bien que je sois fan de la première heure, j'avoue que j'ai eu du mal à rentrer dans le premier épisode. J'avais besoin de me réhabituer, retrouver mes marques... L'épisode n°2 m'a plus... Comment vont-ils faire pour retourner sur l'île? Bonne question...


----------



## johnlocke2342 (27 Janvier 2009)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Et c'est reparti pour une cinquième saison!! Bien que je sois fan de la première heure, j'avoue que j'ai eu du mal à rentrer dans le premier épisode. J'avais besoin de me réhabituer, retrouver mes marques... L'épisode n°2 m'a plus... Comment vont-ils faire pour retourner sur l'île? Bonne question...



Pour ma part, j'ai ADORE la scène d'ouverture: Comme pour les saisons précédentes, on ne sait pas qui c'est, où on est ni quand on est, et on a une sacrée surprise!:love: Mais le meilleur, c'est quand même l'ouvrier (je n'en dirai pas plus, j'ai peur de spoiler, comme je me connais :casse. J'adore cette intégration de mon style préféré dans ma série préférée!
Par contre, le 2e, même s'il était sympa, m'a un peu déçu.


----------



## F118I4 (7 Février 2009)

J' ai regardé l' épisode 3 samedi dernier et je dois dire que j' ai été agréable surpris par cet épisode (out ce que j' aime dans Lost).La saison 5 sera sûrement une bonne saison. (la saison 5 commence à l' épisode 3 )
Je le classe automatiquement dans mon top 5 de mes meilleurs épisodes de Lost  .
Je vais matté ce soir l' épisode 4.


----------



## PommeQ (8 Février 2009)

Je commence à me lasser de ces techniques d'intrigues récurrentes ... je trouve que tout arrive un peu en vrac et qu'on fait durer l'histoire avec peu de chose !

Dommage ... a suivre dans les épisodes 5&6 de la S05


----------



## molgow (8 Février 2009)

Je viens de regarder l'épisode 4 de la saison 5, j'ai trouvé un peu moins captivant que l'épisode 3. Mais c'est vrai qu'on tourne un peu en rond dans cette série. Et surtout, je trouve de plus en plus dur à suivre et à comprendre l'intrigue, il n'y a aucun fil temporel (normal vous allez me dire! ) mais comme je n'ai pas le temps de regarder les épisodes tous 3 fois pour tout comprendre, je suis parfois un peu perdu.


----------



## Philippe (8 Février 2009)

Philippe a dit:


> Je viens de finir moi aussi de visionner la saison 4
> 
> Bon je m'y perds un peu finalement :hosto:





molgow a dit:


> (...) je trouve de plus en plus dur à suivre et à comprendre l'intrigue, il n'y a aucun fil temporel (normal vous allez me dire! ) mais comme je n'ai pas le temps de regarder les épisodes tous 3 fois pour tout comprendre, je suis parfois un peu perdu.



Bienvenue au club :rateau:



... mais que ça ne nous empêche pas d'attendre la suite avec impatience (et anxiété )


----------



## Gwen (8 Février 2009)

Quoi qu'il en soit, les chiffres d'audience sont catastrophiques pour le moment. Enfin, il reste bon pour une série Lambda, mais pas pour LOST.

Perso, j'ai aussi du mal à rentrer dans cette saison ou tout s'embrouille.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (16 Février 2009)

Pas de réactions sur l'épisode 5?
Il était génial, pourtant! Je l'ai largement préféré au prétenduement fabuleux 5x03!


----------



## F118I4 (16 Février 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Pas de réactions sur l'épisode 5?
> Il était génial, pourtant! Je l'ai largement préféré au prétenduement fabuleux 5x03!


Oui trop marrant la fin de l' épisode quand desmond débarque au même moment même endroit.
En fait Lost, c' est une grande histoire de familles!! (la famille de Jack, de Faraday, les Wildmore etc...)

Il y a des rumeurs qui disent que Miles est le fils de l' asiatique de Dharma Initiative (dans les vidéos de Dharma) et c' est pour cela qu' il a ces capacités.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (16 Février 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Oui trop marrant la fin de l' épisode quand desmond débarque au même moment même endroit.
> En fait Lost, c' est une grande histoire de familles!! (la famille de Jack, de Faraday, les Wildmore etc...)
> 
> Il y a des rumeurs qui disent que Miles est le fils de l' asiatique de Dharma Initiative (dans les vidéos de Dharma) et c' est pour cela qu' il a ces capacités.



Tu oublies la mafia Paik citron  (désolé, ce nom m'a toujours fait marrer).


----------



## JPTK (17 Février 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> On s'est endormi au bout d'une trentaine de minutes. Peut-être cette saison 5 aura-t-elle une seconde chance, pour passer le temps lors d'une après-midi désuvrée, mais c'est mal barré.



Je crois que je préfère encore Vivement Dimanche avec Drucker mais ouf j'ai pas la télé :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> mais ouf j'ai pas la télé :rateau:



Tu as bien fait de venir participer alors. C'est vrai, ça valait le coup d'intervenir.


----------



## itako (17 Février 2009)

Autant avant j'était bien fan, autant maintenant ça devient un peux du grand n'importe quoi.


----------



## JPTK (17 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu as bien fait de venir participer alors. C'est vrai, ça valait le coup d'intervenir.



Quoi ?? J'ai regardé les 8 premiers épisodes alors je vois pas pourquoi je pourrais pas participer et dire que c'est de la merde cette série, de la merde sous cellophane, berk berk berk :rateau:

100 % marketing, un pur produit de laboratoire, et de côté-là, c'est une pure réussite, le meilleur produit neuro marketing vu à ce jour je penche (oui j'ai arrêté de penser ça fait trop mal  )


----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Mais ça fait du bien de revoir kate :love:



Qui?













:rateau:


----------



## johnlocke2342 (18 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Qui?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kate:


----------



## johnlocke2342 (18 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Quoi ?? J'ai regardé les 8 premiers épisodes alors je vois pas pourquoi je pourrais pas participer et dire que c'est de la merde cette série, de la merde sous cellophane, berk berk berk :rateau:
> 
> 100 % marketing, un pur produit de laboratoire, et de côté-là, c'est une pure réussite, le meilleur produit neuro marketing vu à ce jour je penche (oui j'ai arrêté de penser ça fait trop mal  )



Mouais, en même temps, la seule solution pour échapper au commercial de nos jours, c'est de vivre enfermé dans un bunker sur une île prétendue déserte et de taper des chiffres dans un Apple II. 

Et puis, à part au cours de la saison 2, Lost n'a (presque) pas perdu de fans. J'ai enregistré les saisons 1 et 2 de Heroes et Prison break, dont j'ai décroché depuis longtemps, et en plus je suis incapable de me repasser UN épisode sans zapper, alors que je suis capable de me repasser toute une saison de LOST d'affilée (et de bien d'autres séries d'ailleurs).

Et niveau marketing/commercial, à part sur le site d'ABC, je n'ai jamais vu de produits dérivés "LOST", alors que je m'étais bien marré en voyant la pub pour la panoplie "Prison Break" à la télé.

Je pense qu'au contraire LOST est une excellente série à l'intrigue excellemment bien ficelée, notemment avec les réponses tardives qui ne font q'apporter de nouvelles questions en nous mettant le cerveau en ébullition. Mais bon, faut suivre parce qu'il suffit de manque UN épisode pour être paumé.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Qui





johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Kate


_*MWOUAHHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## JPTK (18 Février 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Mouais, en même temps, la seule solution pour échapper au commercial de nos jours, c'est de vivre enfermé dans un bunker sur une île prétendue déserte et de taper des chiffres dans un Apple II.



Ouai, si on veut, rien n'est ni tout noir ni tout blanc, donc on peut y échapper à 70 ou 30 %, perso j'ai choisi le 2e.

LOST c'est juste un truc parfaitement marketé, sinon ça utilise de bons vieux gros ressorts scénaristiques, ça nous fait ou nous a fait croire que la série est écrite au fur et à mesure, ça a créer un gros buzz, on a volé comme des mouches autour de la merde mais sinon je trouve le suspens et les rebondissements plus déglingués de la tête dans Un toit pour 10 

Nan c'est l'illustration parfaite de la parfaite étude de marché, genre qu'est-ce que vous voulez dans une série, ça + ça + ça + ça ? Ok ? Bah voilà LOST.

Je préfère le vin du producteur à celui du consommateur, c'est idem pour la création culturelle car perso, dans de multiples domaines je suis un vulgaire ignare et je préfère que le producteur choisisse pour moi plutôt qu'on me demande mon avis car sinon ça fera de la merde et en plus ça sera complètement mortifère, sentiment 1er que j'ai eu en regardant cette série, et pourtant j'étais pas tout seul et on s'était pas donné le mot, on y était allé avec enthousiasme, croyant qu'on s'en mettrait plein les veines, mais franchement je la préfère non coupée


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Février 2009)

Ouais. Une bonne série sur un producteur de basket en coton équitable qui se bat contre les grand méchants capitalistes.. Ca ça serait trippant comme série. :rateau:


----------



## johnlocke2342 (19 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais. Une bonne série sur un producteur de basket en coton équitable qui se bat contre les grand méchants capitalistes.. Ca ça serait trippant comme série. :rateau:



Et ils le vendent où, ce merveilleux DVD?  :rateau:

Sinon,quelqu'un a vu 316 (non, pas l'épisode 16 de la saison 3)?
Plutôt sympa (je ne peux vraiment rien vous dire, toute info serait tout simplement un ENORME spoiler). Je vais juste vous dire que la scène d'ouverture (juste après le traditionnel "Previously, on Lost...") est, comment dire... un retour aux origines de la série (vous comprendrez en voyant).


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Février 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Et ils le vendent où, ce merveilleux DVD?  :rateau:
> 
> Sinon,quelqu'un a vu 316 (non, pas l'épisode 16 de la saison 3)?
> Plutôt sympa (je ne peux vraiment rien vous dire, toute info serait tout simplement un ENORME spoiler). Je vais juste vous dire que la scène d'ouverture (juste après le traditionnel "Previously, on Lost...") est, comment dire... un retour aux origines de la série (vous comprendrez en voyant).



Un lien qui présenterait le truc?


----------



## JPTK (20 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais. Une bonne série sur un producteur de basket en coton équitable qui se bat contre les grand méchants capitalistes.. Ca ça serait trippant comme série. :rateau:



Tu t'es pas foulé là 
Moi j'ai bien Six Feet under, en plus c'est du commerce éthique et locale :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2009)

Ben moi j'trouve que dans cette saison 5 on commence un peu à se foutre de notre gueule. 


PS : JPTK?

Ca te dérange pas si j'te dis BLOB?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2009)

Je n'ai jamais accroché à cette série, va savoir...


Absorption du blob du Blork  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Mai 2009)

Et bien, personne n'a suivi la saison 5 ??


    Pour ma part, ce fut un vrai plaisir. :love:  Vivement la saison 6 !


----------



## Gaffophone (16 Mai 2009)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Et bien, personne n'a suivi la saison 5 ??



Bien sûr que si, moi ! 

Vivement la prochaine, avec ma femme on trépigne d'impatience


----------



## Gwen (16 Mai 2009)

Que de questions en suspens. ARGHHHH.

Plus ça avance plus c'est embrouillé. Sinon, excellent cette histoire de voyage dans le temps, très bien mené et maîtrisé surtout, car quel enchevêtrement.

Quelqu'un sait si on avait déjà vu Jacob dans les épisodes précédents?


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Mai 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Que de questions en suspens. ARGHHHH.
> 
> Plus ça avance plus c'est embrouillé. Sinon, excellent cette histoire de voyage dans le temps, très bien mené et maîtrisé surtout, car quel enchevêtrement.
> 
> Quelqu'un sait si on avait déjà vu Jacob dans les épisodes précédents?



   Comme il est dans les derniers épisodes non. 



En fait, je croyais que Jacob était le père de Jack qu'on voit souvent à travers la série.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (17 Mai 2009)

Je me pose des questions sur l'actuelle dernière image de la série (le LOST noir sur fond blanc). Celà annonce-t-il un changement majeur (et éventuellement la réussite du plan) pour le début de la saison 6?


----------



## Gwen (17 Mai 2009)

A mon humble avis, oui, la saison 6 sera un changement majeur par rapport aux autres, mais bon, il ne faut pas être devin pour comprendre. Le clifhanger de cette saison annonce de grands bouleversements, mais le tout est de voir ce qui nous est préparé pour conclure cette série car il me semble bien que la prochaine saison sera la dernière non?


----------



## johnlocke2342 (27 Mai 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait si on avait déjà vu Jacob dans les épisodes précédents?



Ben, on a vu la chaise dans la cabane (saisons 3 et 4), mais apparemment c'était Ben qui jouait la comédie pour faire peur à Locke (non, pas moi, le vrai )


----------



## Caddie Rider (30 Mai 2009)

Enorme cette saison 5... Mise à part quelques épisodes un peu cucu, elle m'a bien tenu en haleine ! :rateau:

Bref, il y a toujours pleins de trucs que je capte pas, mais ça se met en place ! Vivement la 6


----------



## F118I4 (30 Mai 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Ben, on a vu la chaise dans la cabane (saisons 3 et 4), mais apparemment c'était Ben qui jouait la comédie pour faire peur à Locke


Non mais le mec dans la cabane c' est le frère de Jacob (enfin je suppose).
Ils sont ventu de la même façon sauf le haut diffère blanc et noir.
Jacob en blanc= le bien (le progrès etc...)
Son frère en noir= le mal (la haine des êtres humains etc...)

On sait depuis la saison 3 ou 4 je sais plus (dans les OFF de la serie) que le mec dans la cabane (c.a.d. le frère de Jacob) est enfermé grâce à cercle de cendres qui fait le tour de la cabane mais ce cercle a été rompu donc il s' est échappé.
Le mec fêtu de noir contrôle la fumé noir ou c' est la fumé noir puisque c' est lui qui prend l' apparence de Locke.
La fumé noir peut prendre l' apparence des morts (je pense) comme avec le père de Jack, la fille de Ben etc...

Le combat final d' après moi, c' est les pions de Jacob c.a.d les rescapés contre le frère de Jacob.

Le mystère d' Illana?
Richard vient du bateau et il vieillira jamais grâce à Jacob.

Les rescapés ont été sélectionné par Jacob pour lui représenter enfin c' est ce que je pense--->c' est un jeu d' échec entre Jacob et son frère.

Déçu par le perso Ben qui sait rien au final de l' île et par le perso Locke qui est mort assassiné...

Le premier épisode de la saison 6 va être fort enfin je pense.

PS: Juliette est morte dans la série et elle est déjà annoncé dans le série V le remake.


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Juin 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Non mais le mec dans la cabane c' est le frère de Jacob (enfin je suppose).
> Ils sont ventu de la même façon sauf le haut diffère blanc et noir.
> Jacob en blanc= le bien (le progrès etc...)
> Son frère en noir= le mal (la haine des êtres humains etc...)
> ...



Plus de Juliette!?!  C'était un super personnage... Avec Des' et l'objet de ses pensés. )


----------



## johnlocke2342 (7 Juin 2009)

Saint_Shaka, fais gaffe aux spoilers quand tu postes!!!


----------



## Selthis (7 Juin 2009)

Je suis un grand admirateur de Dexter, de House, et depuis le début du mois, j'ai voulu me mettre à découvrir Lost (il n'est jamais trop tard), et Ouah, j'adore 

Chaque fin d'épisode nous donne envie de voir le suivant, des personnages tous attachants (ou presque), des histoires et des passés très approfondie, bref, chapeau !

(Par contre svp, faites attention aux spoilers


----------



## johnlocke2342 (8 Juin 2009)

T'inquiète pas, moi je me suis mis à Alias il y a un peu moins d'1 an. Et ca fait toujours aussi bizarre de voir mon persnnage préféré dans Lost en tant que chef de la CIA ^^


----------



## F118I4 (8 Juin 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Saint_Shaka, fais gaffe aux spoilers quand tu postes!!!


Oui désolé, je ne peux plus éditer...


----------



## Gwen (25 Mai 2010)

*C'est quoi ce Final *

6 ans à attendre *ça*.... ARGHHHHH

Lors de la fin de la première saison, Abraham avait dit qu'ils ne seraient pas morts. Il a menti...

Dégouté :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mai 2010)

Il est temps que ça se termine car c'était devenu franchement n'importe quoi.


----------



## F118I4 (25 Mai 2010)

Ouep j' ai vu la fin hier soir ,déçu que les Flash dans la saison 6 ne soient pas ce que je pensais... une réalité alternative!
Et l' histoire de la lumière qu' il faut protégé c' est trop bidon comme truc!
De toute façon je suis content que cela se termine comme ça (on a été suffisamment déçu), au final c' était super prévisible "qu' ils nous laissent sur notre fin" avec des questions sans réponses et plein de choses sur l' ile que l' on ne saura jamais.


----------



## Gwen (25 Mai 2010)

Je ne pense pas que le fait de ne pas avoir de réponse à tout soit gênant. La, le soucis, c'est que l'on n&#8217;a aucune réponse et que les éléments perturbants n'étaient la que pour nous embrouiller et ne servaient  a rien dans l'histoire. Franchement, en 2 épisodes la série pouvait être bouclée 

Pourtant, il aurait été simple, vu tous les éléments fournis au cours des saisons de donner une vraie fin, même si elle était pseudo scientifique. Là, on passe de la science (dharma initiative) au mystique. Ce scénario n'a rien d'exceptionnel et cette fin pourrait être la fin de milliers d'histoires.

Mais bon, on avait le choix entre, c'est un rêve ou ils sont morts. Ils ont du tiré à pile ou face


----------



## F118I4 (25 Mai 2010)

Oui tu as raison, les voyages dans le temps et autres c' était juste pour nous perturber...
Au final on a perdu la magie de la science fiction qu' on adorait dans LOST, c' est justement pour cela qu' on est déçu.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mai 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> De toute façon je suis content que cela se termine comme ça (on a été suffisamment déçu), *au final c' était super prévisible "qu' ils nous laissent sur notre fin*" avec des questions sans réponses et plein de choses sur l' ile que l' on ne saura jamais.



comment l'écrire autrement "qui veut la faim veut les moyens"


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2010)

gwen a dit:


> *C'est quoi ce Final *
> 
> 6 ans à attendre *ça*.... ARGHHHHH
> 
> Dégouté :mouais:









J'ai vu que la saison 1, de la merde en barre cette série, du grossier neuro marketing, je suis pas mécontent que la fin soit aussi bidon que le début, je jubile un peu pardon :rateau:


----------



## Gwen (25 Mai 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai vu que la saison 1, de la merde en barre cette série, du grossier neuro marketing, je suis pas mécontent que la fin soit aussi bidon que le début, je jubile un peu pardon :rateau:



Il y a une semaine, j'aurais débattu bec et ongle contre toi, là, je ne peux que m'incliner devant ta sagesse. 

J'aimerais croire que l'on ne m'y reprendra plus


----------



## Caddie Rider (25 Mai 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que le fait de ne pas avoir de réponse à tout soit gênant. La, le soucis, c'est que l'on n&#8217;a aucune réponse et que les éléments perturbants n'étaient la que pour nous embrouiller et ne servaient  a rien dans l'histoire. Franchement, en 2 épisodes la série pouvait être bouclée
> 
> Pourtant, il aurait été simple, vu tous les éléments fournis au cours des saisons de donner une vraie fin, même si elle était pseudo scientifique. Là, on passe de la science (dharma initiative) au mystique. Ce scénario n'a rien d'exceptionnel et cette fin pourrait être la fin de milliers d'histoires.



Totalement d'accord avec toi... De plus, ou sont passés Lapidus et Cie ??? Il me semble pas les avoir vu dans la scène finale ? Et puis comme tu l'as justement dit, il manque clairement des explications un peu plus scientifique, par exemple, ils auraient pu développer plus sur les divers noms des belligérants (Locke, Rousseau, Bentam, etc...) Y a pas mal de chose à dire la dessus 

Bref, déçu par la fin...


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Il y a une semaine, j'aurais débattu bec et ongle contre toi, là, je ne peux que m'incliner devant ta sagesse.
> 
> J'aimerais croire que l'on ne m'y reprendra plus



Ouah   
Nan nan j'en voulais pas tant, moi je me bats juste contre le produit neuro-marketing qui fera qu'à l'avenir on fera plus la différence entre ce qu'on aime réellement ou ce qu'on a voulu nous faire aimer.


----------



## Gwen (25 Mai 2010)

Je comprends ta position, mais si une série ou autre est formaté pour être aimé par la majorité des gens, tant mieux si cela marche. Que ce soit le tube de l'été ou l'évangile. Mais pour que cela soit aimé du début à la fin, il faut justement que cette fin soit cohérente et intéressante. Que cela soit bien écrit est, un plus indéniable pour durer.

Là, c'est juste bâclé 

Cette fin n'en est as une, ces deux épisodes auraient pu être placé à la fin de n'importe quelle saison, même la première.


----------



## Grug (25 Mai 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouah
> Nan nan j'en voulais pas tant, moi je me bats juste contre le produit neuro-marketing qui fera qu'à l'avenir on fera plus la différence entre ce qu'on aime réellement ou ce qu'on a voulu nous faire aimer.


Tout ça parce qu'il meurt pas à la fin harry potter&#8230; ups:

Le principe du feuilleton est vieux comme l'histoire, si l'effet d'accoutumance marche c'est qu'il se dégage de celui ci un certain intérêt&#8230;
Perso je n'ai jamais vu cette série, le pitch ne m'a pas plu. 

mais visiblement la gestion du suspens avait l'air pas mal.


----------



## Gwen (25 Mai 2010)

Grug a dit:


> mais visiblement la gestion du suspens avait l'air pas mal.



Oui, très bon, haletant même. Mais au final, cela ne servait à rien, c'est ça qui est rageant, l'idée de s'est fait prendre au jeu, d'avoir marché, d'avoir cru a quelque chose, une promesse non tenue.


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Le principe du feuilleton est vieux comme l'histoire, si l'effet d'accoutumance marche c'est qu'il se dégage de celui ci un certain intérêt&#8230;




lol... NON :hein:  :rateau:
C'est plus complexe pour lost, mais bref, ce n'est pas un divertissement, c'est le début de la neuroscience grand public, Lost était une sorte de test grandeur nature et une grande réussite. Plus ça ira et plus on maîtrisera les processus et ça sera la mort de la pensée, de la création, de la vie. C'est insidieux, on peut penser que c'est rien, mais je crois que l'essentiel est ici pourtant, ce qui fait que la vie a encore un minimum de sens, c'est l'émotion, quand cette dernière sera contrôlée, millimétrée et industrialisée massivement, ce sont les vendeurs de corde qui feront fortune.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> lol... NON :hein:  :rateau:
> C'est plus complexe pour lost, mais bref, ce n'est pas un divertissement, c'est le début de la neuroscience grand public, Lost était une sorte de test grandeur nature et une grande réussite. Plus ça ira et plus on maîtrisera les processus et ça sera la mort de la pensée, de la création, de la vie. C'est insidieux, on peut penser que c'est rien, mais je crois que l'essentiel est ici pourtant, ce qui fait que la vie a encore un minimum de sens, c'est l'émotion, quand cette dernière sera contrôlée, millimétrée et industrialisée massivement, ce sont les vendeurs de corde qui feront fortune.


 
Ouais.
Marrant comme l'adjectif "efficace" est devenu une sorte de maître étalon du cinéma hollywoodien, non ?
Je l'entends tout le temps - je l'utilise...
Oui, l'histoire était super prévisible, mais c'était "efficace".

LOST, j'ai décroché au début de la deuxième saison (après n'avoir vu qu'un bout de la première) parce que je trouvais ça trop "efficace" justement, trop impersonnel, trop calibré - ça sentait le SAO (Scénarion Assisté par Ordinateur) et que je me doutais un peu d'une entourloupe finale à la Matrix II & III (tu ouvres 200.000 portes et tu masques le fait que tu n'en refermes quasiment aucune derrière un gros spectacle abrutissant).


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais.
> Marrant comme l'adjectif "efficace" est devenu une sorte de maître étalon du cinéma hollywoodien, non ?
> Je l'entends tout le temps - je l'utilise...
> Oui, l'histoire était super prévisible, mais c'était "efficace".
> ...



Ah j'aime ça, tout à fait, pour la zik aussi, "efficace", très juste, "c'est gros mais ça marche".
J'aime bcp le SAO aussi, c'est réel ou c'est une métaphore ?
Trop impersonnel, calibré... exact, ça m'a même mis mal à l'aise je me souviens.


En tout cas, le hold-up est réussi. Des millions de fans, dont une partie va chercher à comprendre ce qu'on a pas expliqué soit d'ailleurs parce qu'ils s'en branlent (les scénaristes) soient parce que les producteurs ont prévu la suite, par exemple les produits dérivés, les livres, les secret de LOST (le DVD).

Bcp de gens tout simplement déçus en tout cas, c'est ce que je vois, ils sont mêmes tristes c'est dire !! Ils se disent "mais on s'est fait berner ?", "tout ça c'était du vent ??", "tout ça pour ça ??", "ils se foutent de notre gueule ?".

Je vois donc que je n'ai pas complètement tort, LOST est un nouveau type de supercherie car elle est disons légale et intouchable. Même des rebelles anti-capitaliste vont venir t'expliquer que bla bla bla ils ont le droit de regarder, et je suis bien d'accord, sauf que moi je parle pas de ça, c'est pas une question de droit ou non, de mauvais ou de bon, c'est une question de fric.

Le hold-up est réussi, ils sont passés et ont tout raflés. Film ou série c'est pareil, t'investis tant dans le marketing, tu cibles telles groupes, tu es sûr d'avoir au minimum un retour sur investissement et sinon un joli bénéfice.

J'ai parlé de LOST parce que je l'ai trouvée bcp plus subtile dans le genre que tout ce que j'ai pu voir auparavant. En fait lors de la saison 1 je voulais trop savoir la suite, j'enchaînais les épisodes, mais avec un sentiment bizarre, j'étais comme perturbé, mal à l'aise... et puis je me suis dit ok, c'est un très bon produit, mais ce n'est que ça, non merci.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> J'aime bcp le SAO aussi, c'est réel ou c'est une métaphore ?


 
Une métaphore réelle ?
Hé hé.

Nan, je ne pense pas que ça existe à ce point là - mais il y a des écoles de scénaristes, des écuries, des pools, je ne sais pas exactement, un truc genre compet' entre écoles de kung-fu dans les vieux films d'arts martiaux pour savoir qui aura trouvé la technique la plus "efficace" pour pondre du blockbuster.
Non ?

La logique du truc poussée à bout, c'est de la SAO - un programme (développé en Inde ou au Vietnam parce que c'est moins cher), tu mets quelques éléments de base à un bout et ça te sort 3 millions d'entrées à l'autre.

Mais ça reste de l'art, non ? 
Les machines à fabriquer la merde...
Enfin, il paraît que c'est de l'art.

Bref.
Il est temps que la production intellectuelle s'industrialise, se taylorise, se rationnalise. Il est temps que prennent le pas sur l'insécurité de la création, les indicateurs, les méthodes, les engagements, la description fine des tâches et des responsabilités.
Il est temps d'être "efficace" !
(ça a probablement déjà commencé.)

Et puis merde, pas de raison qu'ils soient les seuls à pas en baver avec ça, non ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Mai 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que le fait de ne pas avoir de réponse à tout soit gênant. La, le soucis, c'est que l'on na aucune réponse et que les éléments perturbants n'étaient la que pour nous embrouiller et ne servaient a rien dans l'histoire. Franchement, en 2 épisodes la série pouvait être bouclée
> 
> Pourtant, il aurait été simple, vu tous les éléments fournis au cours des saisons de donner une vraie fin, même si elle était pseudo scientifique. Là, on passe de la science (dharma initiative) au mystique. Ce scénario n'a rien d'exceptionnel et cette fin pourrait être la fin de milliers d'histoires.
> 
> Mais bon, on avait le choix entre, c'est un rêve ou ils sont morts. Ils ont du tiré à pile ou face


 

Ben oui, on finit tous par mourir un jour  Les losties n'y échappent pas, et ne sont pas morts lors du crash !!!


----------



## Gwen (26 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> et ne sont pas morts lors du crash !!!



Ah, et qu'est qui te fait dire ça ? Pour moi, ils sont bien morts lors du crash et étaient dans la zone tampon de l'ile avant d'avoir pu accomplir leur rédemption .


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Mai 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Ah, et qu'est qui te fait dire ça ? Pour moi, ils sont bien morts lors du crash et étaient dans la zone tampon de l'ile avant d'avoir pu accomplir leur rédemption .



Car 6 d'entre eux retournent sur la terre ferme entre temps
De plus dans l'épisode final le père de Jack enlève toute ambiguïté.

Selon moi :

Un crash d'avion sur une île, qui s'avère mystérieuse. Cette île est un "bouchon" (pour reprendre l'expression de Jacob) entre le monde des morts et celui des vivants. Etant à la frontière des deux mondes, il n'est pas étrange de voire apparaitre des morts sur l'île (Mickaël, le père de Jack, etc.). Desmond en enlevant la pierre de la lumière relie les deux mondes au monde réel, et par conséquent Smokey devient réel ---> ce qui permet à Jack de le tuer. Or il est primordial de séparer le monde des vivants du monde des morts, car c'est le processus naturel de la vie Ce que fait Jack. Les flashsideway sont issus d'un purgatoire, lieu "entre" la vie et la mort. Grâce au purgatoire, certaines âmes arrivent à la redemption, comme les losties... Le purgatoire existe car la vie/mort sont 2 chôses distinctes et par conséquent le purgatoire existe grace à l'île et sa lumière. Ce qui est bien mis en évidence lors de cette dernière saison.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mai 2010)

Pas con


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2010)

Pouvez pas vous empêcher de balancer, hein ? en blanc histoire d'être bien hypocrite 'ben si tu veux pas voir, tu regardes pas'.







pfff...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Pouvez pas vous empêcher de balancer, hein ? en blanc histoire d'être bien hypocrite 'ben si tu veux pas voir, tu regardes pas'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moi, je n'ai rien balancé.
Rien.
Nada.
Peau d'fesses !

Et les autres, c'est tous des débiles !


----------



## Grug (26 Mai 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas con


C'est pas faux&#8482;


----------



## Gwen (26 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Car 6 d'entre eux retournent sur la terre ferme entre temps



Est-ce bien la réalité, ne serait-ce pas un monde parallèle, une sorte de rêve peut-être.

De tout de façon, rien ne tiens réellement dans cette série, car cette fin n'explique rien du tout.


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Mai 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Est-ce bien la réalité, ne serait-ce pas un monde parallèle, une sorte de rêve peut-être.
> 
> De tout de façon, rien ne tiens réellement dans cette série, car cette fin n'explique rien du tout.


 
Et vivons nous dans la réalité ? ne vivons-nous pas un rêve également ? 
Et ce stylo devant moi, est-il bien réel ? Ne vient-il pas d'un monde parallèle ? :sleep:


----------



## JPTK (27 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Et vivons nous dans la réalité ? ne vivons-nous pas un rêve également ?
> Et ce stylo devant moi, est-il bien réel ? Ne vient-il pas d'un monde parallèle ? :sleep:



:rateau:


----------



## boodou (29 Mai 2010)

Et sinon, il y en a qui suivent _Plus Belle La Vie_ par ici ?


----------



## Gwen (29 Mai 2010)

Pourquoi, ils meurent tous a la fin également


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mai 2010)

A la fin Jack voit partir un avion non ? avec des Losties dedans
Hurley et Linus ne meurent pas tout de suite non plus
Mais ils meurent un jour oui, comme tout être vivant.


----------



## ederntal (29 Mai 2010)

J'ai adoré ce final. Digne de Lost, de tout ce que l'on a vu depuis quelques années !
Mais par contre qu'est ce que c'est triste !!!

Jack meurt, Hurley se retrouve seul avec Ben, peut être pour des centaines d'années... Les autres sont soit mort, soit paumés... Les moments les plus fort sont ceux vecus sur l'ile, on est loin d'une fin joyeuse!
... c'est pas très optimiste !

Mais quelle final ! Quelle série !


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mai 2010)

Bon, ben moi je viens de voir la fin.


J'ai rien compris.


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Mai 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bon, ben moi je viens de voir la fin.
> 
> 
> J'ai rien compris.



Rien d'étonnant jusqu'ici


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mai 2010)

Hin hin le tocard.  
Retourne donc faire dame pipi à l'accueil, c'est ce que tu fais de mieux. 


Le truc qui me fait peur, c'est que je penche pour la même explication que toi. (Ca c'est inquiétant)
Il reste que je suis déçu. 
Beaucoup de questions sans réponses, on voit qu'au bout d'un moment l'histoire a pris vie et a échappé en partie aux auteurs.

J'espérais un miracle, il n'a pas eu lieu.

C'est pourri.


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2010)

Aucune réponse réellement. En fait, apparemment ils sont en vie après le Crash et l'ile est juste un prétexte pour pour maintenir en haleine avec des pseudo fait scientifique abracadabrantesque. Du coup, les 6 saisons ne servaient a rien, la fin de 6e saison, quand Jack meurs aurait très bien pu se placer a la fin de la première saison.

Que de temps perdu 

Plus j'y pense, plus je suis perdu.


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mai 2010)

Je ne sais pas si tout le monde va apprécier que tu balances du spoiler comme ça. 


Ceci dit, je ne suis pas complétement d'accord, il y a eu quand même beaucoup de bon tout au long de la série, on ne peut pas dire que ça a été du temps perdu.
Ce qui me gêne surtout, c'est que l'explication finale pour le fait qu'il y ait deux réalités à partir de la 5e saison pue le bricolage à fond. On voit bien la séance de brainstorming, avec plein de mecs la clope au bec, chacun 6 tasses de café devant soi, en train de se dire "comment on va faire en sorte que ça tienne debout?".
Ben le mec qui a dit à un moment "et tiens, les gars, on a qu'à dire que..." à mon avis il aurait mieux fait de réfléchir un peu plus avant de l'ouvrir.


----------



## F118I4 (31 Mai 2010)

Ce qui me fait penser à Juliette au moment de sa mort elle dit qu' ils ont réussi (à changer le cour des événements: pas de crash etc...) du coup à ce moment là on imagine une autre réalité et au final cette réalité ce passe après leurs morts...


----------



## JPTK (31 Mai 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben le mec qui a dit à un moment "et tiens, les gars, on a qu'à dire que..." à mon avis il aurait mieux fait de réfléchir un peu plus avant de l'ouvrir.



Ouai sauf que tous les autres ont abondé dans son sens... :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mai 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouai sauf que tous les autres ont abondé dans son sens... :rateau:


J'avais pas envie de développer. 
Et je pensais bien qu'avec des esprits vifs comme le tien pour me lire, je n'en aurais pas besoin.


----------



## JPTK (31 Mai 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'avais pas envie de développer.
> Et je pensais bien qu'avec des esprits vifs comme le tien pour me lire, je n'en aurais pas besoin.



Ah tu as remarqué :rateau:
Oui j'ai pris des drogues aujourd'hui et du coup tout est au ralenti 
C'est pas désagréable hein mais bon on ne voit plus les choses de la même façon


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si tout le monde va apprécier que tu balances du spoiler comme ça.



Si au bout de deux pages, les lecteurs n'avaient compris, c'est qu'ils ne suivent pas. Et puis, tout bon fan a déjà vu la fin non... Sinon, tant pis 





bobbynountchak a dit:


> On voit bien la séance de brainstorming, avec plein de mecs la clope au bec, chacun 6 tasses de café devant soi, en train de se dire "comment on va faire en sorte que ça tienne debout?".



Genre : "Et si ce n'était qu'un rêve" ? "Jack se réveille dans l'avion, et là.. Turbulence" !!!!! "Fin de la série... Non ?

"Trop cliché " a dû répondre Abraham.

"Alors, on pourrait dire qu'ils meurent tous, mais pas en même temps, ça ce n'est pas du * déjà vu * (en français dans le texte)

Les 6 saisons ne sont pas à jeter, loin de là, c'est excellent jusque dans les 30 dernières minutes de l'épisode final.

Mais bon, quand tu cuisines, tu peux mettre tous les bons ingrédients, réussir ta cuisson et lorsque tu arrives pour servir le plat, si tu te prends les pieds dans le tapis, c'est tout raté, il n'y a souvent rien à récupérer.

Lost, c'est un peu ça.

Mais bon, je ne suis pas vraiment surpris, tout ce que j'ai vu dans lequel JJ Abraham  a trempé ne m'a pas convaincu. Que ce soit à la TV ou au cinéma.


----------



## JPTK (31 Mai 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Mais bon, je ne suis pas vraiment surpris, tout ce que j'ai vu dans lequel JJ Abraham  a trempé ne m'a pas convaincu. Que ce soit à la TV ou au cinéma.



Genre au ciné ? Si jamais je pouvais éviter 
Cloverfield par exemple ? J'ai failli me pendre devant ce film tellement c'était nul.
(ah nan je vois pas son nom apparaître, ça devait plutôt être le prod de LOST).


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2010)

Le dernier Star Trek par exemple


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Mai 2010)

Sans déc, vous vous attendiez à quoi comme final ? Des extra-terrestres, ou encore des guêpes tueuses ? Faut pas déconner, la fin n'est pas non plus dénuée de tout sens, sans rapport avec les premières saisons non plus... Après on peut toujours chipoter, certes...


----------



## boodou (31 Mai 2010)

*ON VOULAIT DES ZOMBIES NAZIS BORDEL !!!*


----------



## Gwen (1 Juin 2010)

Je ne sais pas, une pseudo expérience scientifique ayant mal tournée aurais été plus crédible.


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Juin 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, une pseudo expérience scientifique ayant mal tournée aurais été plus crédible.



Tu aurais voulu des guêpes tueuses donc  :mouais:

:rateau:


----------



## JPTK (1 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Tu aurais voulu des guêpes tueuses donc  :mouais:
> 
> :rateau:



AH ouai trop flippant les guêpes tueuses !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Juin 2010)

Moi je préfère les zombies nazis.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi je préfère les zombies nazis.


 
Avec de gros seins et des couettes - _ach, meine zombishe liebschen !_


On pourrait mixer : 
Des abeilles zombies géantes créées par un survivant du IIIe reich devenu bionique pour survivre jusqu'à nos jours - elles auraient été génétiquement modifiée pour engrosser des Heïdis blondes à couettes avec la semence clonée de hauts dignitaires nazis mais se seraient échappées, seraient devenues folles et voudraient tuer la population !


----------



## JPTK (1 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Avec de gros seins et des couettes - _ach, meine zombishe liebschen !_
> 
> 
> On pourrait mixer :
> Des abeilles zombies géantes créées par un survivant du IIIe reich devenu bionique pour survivre jusqu'à nos jours - elles auraient été génétiquement modifiée pour engrosser des Heïdis blondes à couettes avec la semence clonée de hauts dignitaires nazis mais se seraient échappées, seraient devenues folles et voudraient tuer la population !



Bon pitch mais faudrait que les blondasses bonnassent tuent en jouant les salo... offertes et lacives et qu'elles mangent les héros telles des mentes religieuses par la suite !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

Il y aurait un groupe de jeunes héros dont la plupart mourraient avant la fin - les filles en allant prendre une douche, le libidineux de service juste après avoir eu une révélation et s'être mis à prêcher l'abstinence avant le mariage, des trucs comme ça.

Et puis, le vieux nazi bionique pourrait être le grand-père du héros ("Ach ! Duke, che suis ton grand-père") ce qui donnerait une dimension sacrément adulte au film en introduisant une réflexion poussée sur le manichéisme outrancier des films pour adolescents.

On pourrait faire des clins d'oeil - genre, une des abeilles géantes, de la taille d'un immeuble et se battant en haut de l'Empire State Building contre des hélicoptères de combats.
Ou le héros, face à l'abeille-mère-zombie-blonde-à-couettes dans le duel final qui lui lancerait : "You're bzzzzin' to me ?"


----------



## JPTK (1 Juin 2010)

On tient un bon filon là je crois :style: Avec ça on fait un carton 
Mais il faut de la bonnasse bonnasse, genre 20 ans pas plus et en provenance direct d'Ukraine.


----------



## Grug (1 Juin 2010)

Rédigez, rédigez, avec Titi on vous fera le story board&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

Faudrait un couplet écolo, alors...

Le nazi bionique aurait tellement bidouillé ses abeilles zombies géantes qu'elles émettraient des tonnes de méthane dans l'atmosphère - accélerant par là le réchauffement climatique !

Le père du héros était un scientifique de renomée mondiale mais rejeté par la communauté scientifique parce qu'il n'avait pas eu son accréditation pour le Grenelle de l'Environnement, du coup on le prennait (à tort) pour un ignoble pollueur-pouah-caca...
(parenthèse sur les relations père-fils, le drame mais le fait de garder la tête haute face à l'adversité, tout ça...)

Bref, le héros met au point une machine qui récupère le méthane des abeilles géantes pour chauffer les habitations sans rejet dans l'atmosphère.

Non seulement il sauve la planète, mais il fait fortune - du coup, dans le II, il se fabrique une armure en forme d'abeille et il va apporter la paix et la démocratie aux sauvages à grand coups de son gros dard.

Costumes d'abeilles, figurines, bouteilles de gaz.
On tient une licence en or massif, les mecs !


----------



## Romuald (1 Juin 2010)

Tu devrais écrire des bouquins de SF


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Juin 2010)

:modo: Gros *Spoiler*, voilà la *vraie* fin de Lost (attention aux âmes sensibles, genre Brigitte Bardot) :


----------



## AuroreLDN (17 Juin 2010)

Ah oui, super serie!


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2010)

Quelle prise de position audacieuse...


----------



## Romuald (17 Juin 2010)

C'est sur, c'est pas en Safrane que tu aurais pu t'écraser sur une ile et connaitre toutes ces aventures palpitantes 


Merci à Grug pour le dessin


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2010)

Vous n'êtes qu'une bande de gros conos.


----------



## tirhum (17 Juin 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Vous n'êtes qu'une bande de gros conos.


Dont tu fais partie... :style:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Quelle prise de position audacieuse...



Euh, qui a été prise audacieusement 














Désolé :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Quelle prise de position audacieuse...



sans les mains!


----------



## Gronounours (17 Juin 2010)

Je crois que la série Lost est finie. Oui d'ailleurs c'est une série.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Je crois que la série Lost est finie. Oui d'ailleurs c'est une série.



Et elles est finie.
C'est dommage c'était bien.


----------



## Gwen (17 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est dommage c'était bien.



Sauf la fin


----------



## boodou (17 Juin 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Sauf la fin



C'est vrai qu'on a le sentiment d'être un peu perdu


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2010)

oui, c'est vrai. C'est dommage.


----------



## boodou (17 Juin 2010)

Voilà voilà.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

La série Lost, en français, était sous-titrée "Les disparus".


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2010)

En voici les acteurs :





​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Il est certain qu'aucun acteur n'a été haché, mangé, noyé ou énucléé pendant le tournage car c'est interdit.


----------



## JPTK (17 Juin 2010)

Oh Grug ? Tu peux nous fermer cette merde ? Après tout c'est comme Roland Crados et la COupe du monde non ? En dehors des saisons et bah c'est fermé nan ? Alors déjà que c'était chiant pendant on va pas en plus se taper l'après marketing de lost non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2010)

Si il la série avait continué, il y aurait eu une saison 7


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il est certain qu'aucun acteur n'a été haché,  mangé, noyé ou énucléé pendant le tournage car c'est interdit.



Toutefois, le réalisateur n'a pas donné son aval pour qu'on les retrouve.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Toutefois, le réalisateur n'a pas donné son aval pour qu'on les retrouve.



tu veux dire qu'il les a mangé?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Toutefois, le réalisateur n'a pas donné son aval pour qu'on les retrouve.


 
Pour quitter l'île, son naval était effectivement indispensable vu leur précédent traumatisme aérien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2010)

Oui.
Tu as raison.
C'est vrai.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Je me suis déjà plusieurs fois rendu sur une île et ai constaté à chaque fois la nécessité de franchir l'étendue d'eau la séparant du continent.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2010)

d'ailleurs, l'eau, c'est mouillé.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Oui, tu as raison - y compris l'eau de mer qui, pourtant, est salée.


----------



## JPTK (17 Juin 2010)

*"C'est à nous de vous faire préférer le train"*

Ils l'avaient dit pourtant !


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui, tu as raison - y compris l'eau de mer qui, pourtant, est salée.


si l'eau de mer est salée, c'est à cause des morues qu'il y a dedans.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> si l'eau de mer est salée, c'est à cause des morues qu'il y a dedans.


 
La morue est un poisson d'eau de mer dont les spécimens les plus gros, appelés morue-vache sont très placides tant qu'elles ne voient pas de pêcheur en uniforme.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> La morue est un poisson d'eau de mer dont les spécimens les plus gros, appelés morue-vache sont très placides



Placide et Muzo était une BD de Pif Gadget.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si il la série avait continué, il y aurait eu une saison 7



Si la série avait continué, les acteurs auraient continué à jouer.


----------



## boodou (17 Juin 2010)

*Quand on voit ce qu'on voit et qu'on entend ce qu'on  entend, on se dit qu'on a bien raison de penser ce qu'on pense !
*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si il la série avait continué, il y aurait eu une saison 7



C'est une "lapalissade" ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juin 2010)

Non.
La palissade, c'est une sorte de clôture.


----------



## tirhum (18 Juin 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> C'est une "lapalissade" ?



Nan.
Il doit être sérieux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan.
> Il doit être sérieux.



C'est vrai, c'est un spécialiste du serre yeux depuis qu'il bosse sur la 3D.


----------



## boodou (18 Juin 2010)

Avec trois dés on peut jouer au 421, c'est sympathique.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2010)

Si on additionne les chiffres de 421, on obtient 7. 

Si on les multiplie, on obtient 8.


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Juin 2010)

Un 8 est un infini vertical, coïncidence ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2010)

L'infini n'a pas de fin.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> L'infini n'a pas de fin.




Un peu comme Lost


----------



## Pouasson (21 Juin 2010)

Si si, elle est juste pourrave.


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Juin 2010)

:sleep:


----------



## Pouasson (21 Juin 2010)

Il me semble que toi, tu la trouves pas si pourrave, c'est ça? ^^

J'avais lu ton analyse du dernier épisode, et même si ça se tient, j'trouve ça trop simple, et j'ai ce vieux goût d'eau d'boudin après l'avoir vu, va comprendre. 

'fin bref, reste à voir les bonus avec le coffret.


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Juin 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> j'trouve ça trop simple, et j'ai ce vieux goût d'eau d'boudin après l'avoir vu, va comprendre.


 
C'est sûr, pas d'abeilles tueuses dans les parages, ni d'extra-terrestres... Du coup c'est beaucoup trop simpliste. :sleep:

Mis à part les voyages dans l'espace/temps, Smokey, le thème de la vie/mort, la notion de purgatoire, l'amour et l'amitié... bref, une série simpliste pour des gros beaufs'. Alors qu'un bon match de football...


----------



## Pouasson (21 Juin 2010)

J'parle de la fin, qui est trop simple. J'pense sincèrement qu'il aurait fallu un à deux épisodes de plus pour bien tout expliquer, et justement rentrer dans les détails...

Te méprend pas, j'ai adoré cette série pour tout ce que tu as évoqué justement. 

Mais j'ai toujours détesté ces séries qui t'offrent en guise de lot de consolation pour le dernier épisode uniquement des hypothèses et de la suggestion. Il y en a que ça amuse de se triturer la cervelle une fois le feuilleton terminé pour partir dans plein de trips, moi j'aime bien avoir des réponses (après, on m'a pas demandé de suivre la série, je te l'accorde... ).

J'fais simplement parti des déçus qui auraient aimé avoir plus de détails, plus de développements, et un peu moins d'incohérences sur certains points (y compris le passage à l'as de pas mal de persos, mais bon, ils ont dit qu'on aurait d'autres choses dans les bonus des DVD, wait'n'see).


Sinon, tu t'en prends au mauvais gars concernant le foot, j'déteste ça, et j'ai même applaudi quand la France a perdu (réflexion personnelle ; au moins comme ça, le gouvernement se cachera pas derrière une pseudo liesse populaire pour faire passer ses réformes, retraites, étudiantes, et minima sociaux... c'est bien beau le sport, mais ça sert trop souvent de faire-valoir aux politiques, selon moi, mais là n'est pas le sujet... ).

Donc c'est un peu réducteur de m'assimiler à un gros beauf juste parce que j'n'ai pas la même conclusion que toi sur le ressenti de cette série, ô combien captivante (voire trop?) cela dit.


----------



## Hellix06 (21 Juin 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Sinon, tu t'en prends au mauvais gars concernant le foot, j'déteste ça, et j'ai même applaudi quand la France a perdu (réflexion personnelle ; au moins comme ça, le gouvernement se cachera pas derrière une pseudo liesse populaire pour faire passer ses réformes, retraites, étudiantes, et minima sociaux... c'est bien beau le sport, mais ça sert trop souvent de faire-valoir aux politiques, selon moi, mais là n'est pas le sujet... ).



Le foot, l'opium du peuple, tout comme l'étaient les combats de gladiateurs au temps de romains.
Force est de constater que si ceux qui sont dant l'arène ont bien changé depuis, le public reste toujours le même :sleep:


----------



## Pouasson (21 Juin 2010)

Boarf.

J'suis en pleine analyse sociologique des "jeux de hasard, paris et sports dans la société" en ce moment, et effectivement, on peine à sortir des lieux communs, même si on est loin du prototype : spectateur de foot = gros beauf, dans les faits. ^^


----------



## boodou (21 Juin 2010)

C'est un club de rencontres ici ?  
Allez faire vos papouilles ailleurs !


----------



## Pouasson (21 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> C'est un club de rencontres ici ?
> Allez faire vos papouilles ailleurs !



Ow, j'ai causé de Lost, qui est le titre du fil, naméoh!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

Pour la clarté des débats, chaque fil a un sujet unique que les participants sont tenus de respecter - plus ou moins.


----------



## boodou (21 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pour la clarté des débats, chaque fil a un sujet unique que les participants sont tenus de respecter - plus ou moins.



J'espère juste que le gimmick de l'aurorisme ne va pas déborder dans ta vie privée ... 
Au quotidien pour ton entourage ça pourrait vite devenir un enfer, enfin je crois.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

Par définition, la vie privée n'est pas du domaine public, je pense.


----------



## Gwen (21 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Mis à part les voyages dans l'espace/temps, Smokey, le thème de la vie/mort, la notion de purgatoire, l'amour et l'amitié... bref, une série simpliste pour des gros beaufs'. Alors qu'un bon match de football...



Enfin, dans le genre simpliste, la fin de LOST tient quand même le haut du pavé. "Il meurt" SI ça, ce nest pas la facilité même.

Non, justement, cette série était prometteuse, mais au final, le scénario tient sur un ticket de métro avec plein de papier toilette autour pour nous embrouiller.


----------



## Pouasson (21 Juin 2010)

Version aérée et simplifiée de mon pavé d'avant qui résume bien le fond de ma pensée...


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Juin 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Enfin, dans le genre simpliste, la fin de LOST tient quand même le haut du pavé. "Il meurt" SI ça, ce nest pas la facilité même.
> 
> Non, justement, cette série était prometteuse, mais au final, le scénario tient sur un ticket de métro avec plein de papier toilette autour pour nous embrouiller.


 

A ce moment là, tout tiens sur un morceau de PQ :
- L'Odyssée d'Omer, Odysseus retrouve son doux chez-soi à la fin... d'un classique .
- L'Illiade, les troyens se font battre par les grecs (si prévisible ).

C'est bel et bien la trame de l'histoire qui fait que, la fin étant ce quelle est : UNE FIN.


----------



## Pouasson (21 Juin 2010)

Qui peut être nulle par rapport à la trame en question, ça change rien. 

On a quand même le droit de la trouvée bâclée naméoh!


----------



## Gwen (22 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> A ce moment-là, tout tiens sur un morceau de PQ :



Ticket de métro, ce n'est pas al même chose, le PQ, c'est pour le reste de l'histoire a dilué. 



HAL-9000 a dit:


> - L'Odyssée d'Omer, Odyssées retrouve son doux chez soi à la fin... d'un classique .
> - L'Iliade, les Troyens se font battre par les Grecs (si prévisible ).
> 
> C'est bel et bien la trame de l'histoire qui fait que, la fin étant ce quelle est : UNE FIN.



Non, ce n'est pas une fin comme dans les histoires d'Homère.

Le but de l'odyssée est de retourner chez lui et retrouver a femme, vas'il y arriver, oui, non, mais les rebondissements de l'histoire font le suspens de l'intrigue et rendent intéressant la conclusion qui n'est pas entièrement prévisible. Il peut rentrer chez lui et sa femme ne plus être la 

Pour L'iliade, c'est pareille, on connais la fin d'avance, mais l'intrigue fait que cela rend le sujet intéressant, comme pour Titanic en quelque sort, il n'y a pas tromperie.

La, dés la première saison, la couleur avait était dite par JJ Abrams, "ils ne sont pas morts"... AH. Pourtant si. 

Je te l'accorde, il y avait pire fin, ça aurait pu être un rêve


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Juin 2010)

gwen a dit:


> La, dés la première saison, la couleur avait était dite par JJ Abrams, "ils ne sont pas morts"... AH. Pourtant si.



Certains meurent à la saison 1, d'autres à la saison 6... *Mais ils ne sont pas morts lors du crash*. C'est dingue ça, ne pas vouloir entendre... Même JJ Abrams le dit :




gwen a dit:


> par JJ Abrams, "ils ne sont pas morts"...



Rho


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> A ce moment là, tout tiens sur un morceau de PQ :
> - L'Odyssée d'Omer, Odysseus retrouve son doux chez-soi à la fin... d'un classique .
> - L'Illiade, les troyens se font battre par les grecs (si prévisible ).
> 
> C'est bel et bien la trame de l'histoire qui fait que, la fin étant ce quelle est : UNE FIN.


Tu n'as jamais lu l'Odyssée, pas plus que l'Illiade. Peut-être une version Simpson puisque tu confonds Homère avec Omer. 

On sait dès le début qu'Ulysse rentrera chez lui puisque les dieux l'ont décidé ainsi. L'Odyssée commence sur l'ïle de Calypso où Ulysse a passé près de sept années.

De même la narration n'est pas linaire. Au retour d'Ulysse se superpose le voyage de Télémaque à la recherche de son père. Il y a de nombreux récits (flashback). Un des moments les plus poignant et astucieux étant chez Alcinoos, lorsqu'un aede chante des épisodes de la guerre de Troie mettant en scène Ulysse lui-même. C'est là qu'est évoquée la chute de Troie grâce au cheval de bois. Le périple d'Ulysse n'est également qu'un long récit qu'il fait aux Phéaciens. C'est là qu'on découvre comment il a abouti sur l'iles de Calypso.

L'Illiade raconte un moment de la guerre de Troie et la situation de ses différents protagonistes, rien de plus. Achille se querelle avec Agamemnon et se retire du combat. Suite à la mort de son ami Patrocle, il y revient pour le venger tout en sachant qu'il ne survivra pas longtemps. On sait que la ville sera détruite puisque Cassandre l'a prédit, mais on n'assiste ni à la chute de Troie, ni à la mort d'Achille. Là aussi le récit n'en est fait que dans l'Odyssée. L'Illiade s'achève sur la restitution du corps d'Hector au vieux Priam. La trame est linéaire mais courte.

Bref, ça rejoint quand même ton point de vue : on n'a rien inventé de très neuf depuis les Grecs dans le domaine de la fiction.

Pour en revenir à LOST, je sais que certains sont déçus de la fin, pour diverses raisons, mais ce n'est pas mon cas.

La série est parfaitement cohérente, depuis le début.

Saison 1 : Loke sur la plage joue au Backgamon. Il explique à Walt que c'est un jeu très très ancien (le senet). Les deux pions trouvés avec les corps dans la caverne.
Saison 3 : Sawyer et Kate travaillent à la construction de la piste d'atterrissage qui servira à Lapidus.

En fait, la scène de l'Eglise a été conçue ainsi depuis le début dans l'esprit des scénaristes.


----------



## boodou (24 Juin 2010)

De toute façon, il n'y a que 36 situations dramatiques, alors forcément on n'invente jamais quelque chose de totalement nouveau


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu n'as jamais lu l'Odyssée, pas plus que l'Illiade. Peut-être une version Simpson puisque tu confonds Homère avec Omer.


 
+1 pour Homère.
Sinon j'ai bel et bien lu les deux oeuvres.



> On sait dès le début qu'Ulysse rentrera chez lui puisque les dieux l'ont décidé ainsi.


 
Poséidon n'était pas du même avis.


----------



## F118I4 (24 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 c' est quoi l' explication à propos de Said?
Il meurt noyé à cause de l' autre Gourou (Jacky Chan  ) puis il revient à la vie mais avec un comportement bizarre (regard super froid).
Après dans l' histoire il est dit que Said a un mauvais fond pourtant jusqu' au bout dans l' ile c' est un type bien! (avec un bon fond)
Au départ je pensais que son esprit ou son âme avait quitter son corps (lors de sa noyade) genre un Said 2.0 (façon fumé noir) mais c' est pas du tout cela alors qu' est ce qui c' est passé?


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Juin 2010)

Selon moi rien de particulier.
Saïd a toujours été divisé entre "faire le mal" et vouloir "le bien" autour de lui. 
Son passé en tant que membre de la garde républicaine irakienne reflète son coté sombre. Dans le purgatoire des Losties, Saïd apparaît comme vouloir le bien autour de lui (mais en tuant tout de même pour sauver son frêre si je me souviens bien). Ca a toujours été ambïgu, la distinction bien/mal chez Saîd. Et sur l'île ça ne change pas, sauf qu'il passe de l'un à l'autre de façon assez brusque, comme si l'île "l'obligeait" à choisir à travers des périodes extrêmes... Le fait qu'il soit sauver dans la saison 6 en étant plongé dans le bassin marque un changement de comportement : il passe d'une personne voulant le bien à autrui "avant de revenir sur l'île il construisait des cabanes après le tsunami en Asie" à une personne égoîste (revoir celle qu'il a aimé en passant un pact avec Smokey). Puis dernier retournement, quand il est dans le sous-marin et décide de se sacrifier pour sauver les Losties et tout ce qui suit... Donc oui l'île l'a obligé à choisir, à travers son dernier acte


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2010)

Je n'avais jamais vu un seul épisode jusqu'à hier, le dernier... Bordel de Dieu, qu'est ce que je me suis pissé dessus...


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je n'avais jamais vu un seul épisode jusqu'à hier, le dernier... Bordel de Dieu, qu'est ce que je me suis pissé dessus...



Effectivement, comme cela, ça doit faire un drôle d'effet.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Effectivement, comme cela, ça doit faire un drôle d'effet.


Ben, c'est à dire que du coup, j'ai trouvé ça aussi "bon" que "Virus cannibale" de l'inénarrable Bruno Matteï... Mais bon, on n'est pas dans le fil des pires nanars...


----------

